# The TC 150 Top-Recommended Symphonies



## emiellucifuge

This thread is the daughter of the TC 100 Opera thread currently active in the Opera subforum:
TC Opera 100

If you dont wish to click on the link, here is a brief outline:
- the TalkClassical members who like orchestral music and symphonies can reach a concensus on the top 100 symphonies
- it should lead to some interesting debate and discussion as it has done in the Opera thread
- the list may be used as a starting point for newcomers to the world of orchestral music

Again, some people dislike lists and polls. I understand and respect this but please refrain from posting your criticisms here. This idea has been tried and tested, and active discussion and positive participation is underway currently in the Opera subforum - I hope we can foster a similar enviroment here and finish with a result that does not displease too many.

Before i start with the nomination procedures, I will allow you all some time to make comments or suggestions, but also to gauge the level of participation i can expect.

Let yourselves be heard!


----------



## Delicious Manager

I am relieved you have called it 'Top Recommended Symphonies' instead of 'Best' symphonies. I contribute regularly in another type of forum where there are countless 'which is best' type questions that drive us serious music lovers to state of advanced despair.

I would be happy to participate, mostly because any list of nominations I put forward would probably include some important but underrated works deserving of wider currency. What I would be dismayed to see was a list that simply reiterated the 100 FAVOURITE symphonies. 'Favourite', 'famous' and 'well known' don't always equate to high quality. There are some desperately overplayed symphonies (some great, some not so great) and anything which helps perpetuate this sad state of affairs would not be applauded by me.

I have worked in the classical music business for more than 30 years now and have fought long and hard to coax people to listen beyond what they 'know' (after all, they knew NOTHING once!). Therefore, any forum which draws attention to great works (in this case symphonies - something of a 'speciality' of mine) can only be a good thing.

You have my vote!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im glad,

Obviously we are striving to create a list which is representative and therefore should include many symphonies which may be considered over-popular, but nevertheless occupy an important place in the repertoire. 
A great number of posters at TC display a great deal of knowledge so im fairly confident we can get an intelligent list also, rather than what you describe. And yes I hope we can smuggle in some under-appreciated works! I know i have a few im eager to see included.


----------



## Almaviva

I don't know enough about symphonies to participate meaningfully, I'll probably just learn from the specialists. I do know opera a lot more and I've been an active participant of the top-recommended operas thread. Yes, the choice of the word "recommended" was a matter of debate there and fortunately has prevailed, since "best" is a subjective and misleading label. What we did in the other thread is to propose those operas that the opera forum members as a group "recommend" which makes a lot more sense.

The way we have proceeded in the opera thread is by considering chunks of ten. So for 1-10 each member would nominate 5 and then scores would be attributed to their relative position (1=5 points, 2=4 points, etc), and we'd give two days for the membership to get their nominations in. Then points would be tallied and the first chunk of 10 would be established, with additional tie-breaking votes if necessary. Some operas with high number of points that still didn't make it to the top 10 would then automatically qualify for the next chunk (11-20) while others with low points would be discarded (but nothing prevents members from nominating them again for the next chunk). Then we'd consider the next chunk with a couple already qualified, and the remaining spots would be decided by another round of five nominations. I hope it's not too confusing, people can consult the opera thread to see how it's being done (we're currently working on the 21-30 chunk). 

OK, so, I guess I'd still like to participate at least once and then step back and learn from you guys, so, from a quasi-lay person's perspective Beethoven's 9th and 5th and Tchaikowsky's 5th would get my 1-2-3, then Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique would be my 4, and Mahler's 6th would be my 5.


----------



## joen_cph

Interesting subject. There´s a problem though as regards the more exotic repertoire of symphonies, many won´t have a chance of listening to symphonies that haven´t been much recorded, and people don´t have the same references ... I suggest at least that people are given _some_ time to reflect during the process - to re-hear some works or even obtain works previously unknown to them ... And that the results aren´t produced too much in a hurry. 
100 is a large number though, and gives space to some lesser known works / the preferences of only a few people, I guess ...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well as Almaviva noted, we generally give two days for each bracket and there is much space in between for conversation and debate. These debates could arguably be used to 'lobby' your choices or to raise awareness.

On the other hand, do exotic symphonies that have hardly been recorded hold a valid claim to a top 100 recommended list?


----------



## joen_cph

Sorry, I overlooked the two days mentioned by Almaviva.

Works like Tubin V, Langgaard X or Hovhaness "St. Vartan" are immediately striking and romantically attractive also melodically - and it seems partly a matter of chance that they have only been recorded 2 -3 times, though perhaps influenced also by the fact that the general public after all has a naturally limited appetite for the number of new works / continous repertoire expansion ... 

I´d find it a pity if composers such as these would be drowned in cascades of, say, early Haydn- or -Mozart-symphonies, which have been recorded much more ... This also applies to more recent repertoire like, for instance, Rochberg, Carter, Sessions, Schnittke etc., to mention some ... 

Luckily, there´s also quite a lot available of the repertoire available on you-tube now.

Perhaps one could limit the number of symphonies to, say, 5 per composer ... ??? And introduce a minimum of, say 15, from 20th century ???


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im willing to discuss these limits and quotas further, but believe the opinions of others should be heard as well.

In any case i sympathise with your cause and would likely vote for some of the symphonies you have mentioned, albeit at a low stage in the list. If one other person were to vote with us it would most likely be enough to guarantee their selection.


----------



## joen_cph

Of course, am open to other opinions. 

Would have to think whether the ones I named are the best among those of the composers mentioned; as regards Langgaard, IV and VI are also some possible candidates to choose from; was just putting forward some general thoughts ...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sorry yes! I meant i would be likely to vote for symphonies by the composers youve mentioned.

Ill probably also put forward something by Penderecki and Lutoslawski.


----------



## SuperTonic

First, let me say that this is a great idea, and I plan on participating.

Instead of saying that we should include a certain number of works from the modern era, why don't we say that each bracket needs at least one representative from the 3 major eras with symphonic literature (classical, romantic, modern/postmodern). I leave out Baroque because the symphony as we know it today didn't come about until the Classical era, but of course that is open to discussion.
The problem I see however is that some composers/works are "on the bubble" in terms of what stylistic era they belong in. Does Beethoven and Schubert belong in the Romantic or Classical eras? Or what about Rachmaninoff and Sibelius who composed symphonies well into Modern era but belong stylistically more with the Romantic era?
I think we need to come to agreement on issues like this before we proceed. Or maybe it is just easier to not have any quotas, or limits on what works can be nominated in any given bracket.


----------



## World Violist

I don't think there should be restrictions on era or anything like that. It would ruin the whole premise, which is the top recommended symphonies. It isn't the top recommended symphonies provided there are 15 modern, 40 romantic and 45 classical. It's just what symphonies we think should be on the list. It would also eliminate the need for arguing about it. I see no reason to put in "quotas" (though I do agree with limiting to 5 per composer, so Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven don't unreasonably dominate the list as they'd be sure to otherwise...).

I'm in.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Almaviva said:


> I don't know enough about symphonies to participate meaningfully, I'll probably just learn from the specialists. I do know opera a lot more and I've been an active participant of the top-recommended operas thread. Yes, the choice of the word "recommended" was a matter of debate there and fortunately has prevailed, since "best" is a subjective and misleading label. What we did in the other thread is to propose those operas that the opera forum members as a group "recommend" which makes a lot more sense.
> 
> The way we have proceeded in the opera thread is by considering chunks of ten. So for 1-10 each member would nominate 5 and then scores would be attributed to their relative position (1=5 points, 2=4 points, etc), and we'd give two days for the membership to get their nominations in. Then points would be tallied and the first chunk of 10 would be established, with additional tie-breaking votes if necessary. Some operas with high number of points that still didn't make it to the top 10 would then automatically qualify for the next chunk (11-20) while others with low points would be discarded (but nothing prevents members from nominating them again for the next chunk). Then we'd consider the next chunk with a couple already qualified, and the remaining spots would be decided by another round of five nominations. I hope it's not too confusing, people can consult the opera thread to see how it's being done (we're currently working on the 21-30 chunk).
> 
> OK, so, I guess I'd still like to participate at least once and then step back and learn from you guys, so, from a quasi-lay person's perspective Beethoven's 9th and 5th and Tchaikowsky's 5th would get my 1-2-3, then Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique would be my 4, and Mahler's 6th would be my 5.


I believe we first nominated operas believed to be worthy of the no. 1 spot and then drew personal rankings from these.

Personally, im against restricitions too. I think we have a good number of posters so far with interest in more recent works that quotas wont be necessary. One suggestion though, some discussion may be necessary to ensure you organise your votes together. Otherwise youll probably each nominate different symphonies which then dont make it with only 1 vote.


----------



## Genoveva

I would like to join in. I've heard lots of symphonies and have my preferred ones. If it's a list of members' favourites I don't see any justification in imposing restrictions on the number of symphonies by composer or era.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Of course anyone is welcome to join


----------



## Art Rock

Sure. I'll play.


----------



## jhar26

I'll do my best.


----------



## Guest

Count me in as well.

I also agree in not imposing restrictions. Seems kind of counterintuitive to restrict what people can recommend. If we somehow skew it to bias it in favor of including more obscure works, then is it truly reflective of our top recommendations? 6 of Beethoven's symphonies are in constant rotation in my playlists - were I to recommend symphonies to someone, I wouldn't cut one of those out because I have reached my quote for that composer.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks and just a reminder to all who've 'called in' sofar; each round of voting will last around 48 hours so please ensure you check back to vote frequently enough!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Way back when, at the time I started tallying up the votes in this thread, probably my biggest single regret was that there were TOO FEW Haydn symphonies mentioned. The problem, of course, was that people who were apt to recommend Haydn symphonies were much less likely to settle on a limited few for consideration. There were so many to choose from, they kind of diluted their own votes with some scattershot support.

Now I'm not normally a fan of categorical restraint- but I think there are times when it might make sense to exercise some... and now might be one of those times.

I'm just brainstorming here. Please treat my post as the contribution of a concerned member- 
I'm NOT wearing my 'Moderator' hat here.

(As an initial thought...) how about 100 symphonies- but AT LEAST 10 must have been written before 1800 (so Haydn doen't get jobbed), and AT LEAST 20 must have been written after 1900? More than 100 years of music-history have transpired since 1900- and 20 doesn't seem an out-of-line minimum. If anything, it's almost certainly a little low...


----------



## emiellucifuge

This is kind of a conflict between left and right politics:

Right. Do you believe that the free market, or in this case the members themselves will manage to arrive at the best list independently?

OR

Left. Do you believe we need to elect a system which should then decide for us?

In this case im leaning to the right.


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning the free market: If we take a major lump of the main-repertoire big-sellers

- say 12 selected Haydns, 6 Mozarts, 9 Beethovens, 3 Schuberts, 2 Mendelssohns, 4 Schumanns, 4 Brahms, 2 Berliozes, 7 Tchaikovskys, 7 selected Bruckners, 9 Dvoraks, 10 Mahlers, 3 Rachs, 10 selected Shost´vich, 3 Prokofievs, 3 Sibeliuses, 3 Nielsens, 2 Elgars, 4 selected V-Williams 

- then we will already have around 103 symphonies - and no space for anything else. This doesn´t even include many well-known or "important" symphony composers, like for instance Borodin, Liszt, Ives, Scriabin, Messiaen, Berio, Honegger, Martinu, Schnittke, or even just a sample from those with a substantially large symphony output like Langgaard, Holmboe, Tubin, Gloria Coates, Boccherini or Myaskovsky etc. ... 

Whether the symphonies of, say Schumann, have a number of 29, 41 or 67 on a TC-list probably won´t matter that much to anyone ? ... 

Of course, none of us really know the hundreds of recorded symphonies by heart (actually there must be at least 1500 different recorded ones, I guess, which is probably even too low a number), but the core list above is reasonably well-known to many people, and shouldn´t there also be an element of potential exploration and widening of the perspective here also ?

Therefore some sort of a limit for each composer should be established - or at least the posters should take this into consideration ...

Whereas it´s allright with me if the quota for periods / styles are abolished, since most posters do not find it necessary. (This was written before the entry above, though - of course I like the idea of 20 after 1900 - or perhaps even 5 - 10 after 1930 !!!)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well i for one do not believe all of Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Dvorak. But yes that is quite a dilemna, we could - due to the vast repertory available - consider creating a list greater than 100?

To most people, i agree, it wouldnt matter exactly which number a symphony gets. What does matter is which bracket it falls in. Is it a top 10, top 15, or a top 50 symphony? So a fairoynhigh degree of precision is needed.


----------



## Almaviva

World Violist said:


> *I don't think there should be restrictions on era or anything like that. It would ruin the whole premise, which is the top recommended symphonies*. It isn't the top recommended symphonies provided there are 15 modern, 40 romantic and 45 classical. It's just what symphonies we think should be on the list. It would also eliminate the need for arguing about it. I see no reason to put in "quotas" (*though I do agree with limiting to 5 per composer, so Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven don't unreasonably dominate the list as they'd be sure to otherwise..*.).
> 
> I'm in.


World, you have just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Almaviva

joen_cph said:


> Concerning the free market: If we take a major lump of the main-repertoire big-sellers
> 
> - say 12 selected Haydns, 6 Mozarts, 9 Beethovens, 3 Schuberts, 2 Mendelssohns, 4 Schumanns, 4 Brahms, 2 Berliozes, 7 Tchaikovskys, 7 selected Bruckners, 9 Dvoraks, 10 Mahlers, 3 Rachs, 10 selected Shost´vich, 3 Prokofievs, 3 Sibeliuses, 3 Nielsens, 2 Elgars, 4 selected V-Williams
> 
> - then we will already have around 103 symphonies - and no space for anything else. This doesn´t even include many well-known or "important" symphony composers, like for instance Borodin, Liszt, Ives, Scriabin, Messiaen, Berio, Honegger, Martinu, Schnittke, or even just a sample from those with a substantially large symphony output like Langgaard, Holmboe, Tubin, Gloria Coates, Boccherini or Myaskovsky etc. ...
> 
> Whether the symphonies of, say Schumann, have a number of 29, 41 or 67 on a TC-list probably won´t matter that much to anyone ? ...
> 
> Of course, none of us really know the hundreds of recorded symphonies by heart (actually there must be at least 1500 different recorded ones, I guess, which is probably even too low a number), but the core list above is reasonably well-known to many people, and shouldn´t there also be an element of potential exploration and widening of the perspective here also ?
> 
> Therefore some sort of a limit for each composer should be established - or at least the posters should take this into consideration ...
> 
> Whereas it´s allright with me if the quota for periods / styles are abolished, since most posters do not find it necessary. (This was written before the entry above, though - of course I like the idea of 20 after 1900 - or perhaps even 5 - 10 after 1930 !!!)


Maybe the remedy for your points would be to establish a list of the 150 top recommended symphonies.


----------



## Weston

I'd like to play, whatever the rules. Symphonies are my bread and butter though I probably only know a tiny fraction of them well. Most of mine will be the die hard war horses, but I have a few semi-obscure ones in mind too.


----------



## Air

I'd say no restrictions at all, or else this list is just...


----------



## Sid James

Why not do a seperate top 100 for each era - classical, romantic and modern/contemporary? That would be more interesting, and allow people who know more about one or other era to contribute more fruitfully. It's more complicated, but ultimately would allow more room for us to manouvre to allow the less popular guys in - I don't see the use of a list of the old warhorses. Who cares about a top 100 that is as dull as dishwater?...


----------



## Genoveva

So far in this present thread I count 14 potential contributors. Is that enough? I wouldn't have thought so.

I haven't yet seen any voting criteria. Are we simply to vote for our favourite symphonies? If so, how are the results likely to differ from looking at general popularity figures for symphonies (for example radio station polls)?


----------



## David58117

So when and how does this get started? I'm curious how it turns out, but honestly a bit pessimistic. The greats are just too big, the time span too wide, taste too subjective, the number of obscure composers who wrote great stuff too many. I suppose that could make for interesting discussions though!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Before we start there are some issues to be considered:

Do we take up Andres suggestion?
Do we take a list with more than 100 symphonies?
Do we allow restrictions?

My firm belief is no, yes no. As the symphonic repertoire is one of the most expansive in music, it makes sense to create a list of 150 symphonies. This allows a far greater range that may be more representative and includes each era.

If nobody has any objections (?), then id like to begin by asking you all to *list your top 5 nominations in ranked order!*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> So far in this present thread I count 14 potential contributors. Is that enough? I wouldn't have thought so.
> 
> I haven't yet seen any voting criteria. Are we simply to vote for our favourite symphonies? If so, how are the results likely to differ from looking at general popularity figures for symphonies (for example radio station polls)?


Hi Genoveva, i have just opened the first segment of nomination, but will gladly explain the rules:

We take it in segments. For each segment, all of us will be asked to rank their (next) best five. The symphonies with the most votes will be included, ties will be broken using a ranking point system (1=5, 2=4 etc...). From this we can draw our list for that segment, any symphonies which gained a significant number of points/votes but did not place will automatically qualify for the next segment and so on..

From those 10 that have made into the present segment, we will then ask you to take your top 5 And rank them. From this then using a similar method to the one above, the definitive ranking fir the segment can be drawn, and then we can move on.

Jhar has probably explained it much clearer. If youd care to look its on page 26(?) of the opera thread linked.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Genoveva, i have just opened the first segment of nomination, but will gladly explain the rules:


I wasn't asking about the voting procedure as such, more the voting criteria for making selections. I assume that we simply list our personal favourite symphonies?

If so, here's my top 5 list:

1. Beethoven 9
2. Schubert 9
3. Beethoven 5
4. Schubert 8
5. Mozart 40


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes, the criteria you use to formulate your own nominations are entirely up to you.

Here are mine:
1. Beethoven 5
2. Beethoven 7
3. Mahler 6
4. Schubert 8
5. Shostakovich 5


----------



## Almaviva

1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Beethoven's 5th
3. Tchaikowsky's 5th
4. Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique
5. Mahler's 6th


----------



## Ravellian

I'd be more than happy to participate. But shouldn't we expand the list of nominations per person to 10? It seems that we will not be able to get a representative list of the 100 best works if we only do 5 a a time... we would probably need upwards of 70-80 participants if were do it that way and have any semblance of accuracy.

1. Tchaikovsky 6 in B minor
2. Beethoven 3 in Eb major
3. Mahler 5 
4. Schubert 9 in C major
5. Schumann 4 in D minor
6. Haydn 92 in G major
7. Mahler 9
8. Tchaikovsky 4 in F minor
9. Mozart 40 in G minor
10. Shostakovich 5 in D minor


----------



## Almaviva

Ravellian said:


> I'd be more than happy to participate. But shouldn't we expand the list of nominations per person to 10? It seems that we will not be able to get a representative list of the 100 best works if we only do 5 a a time... we would probably need upwards of 70-80 participants if were do it that way and have any semblance of accuracy.
> 
> 1. Tchaikovsky 6 in B minor
> 2. Beethoven 3 in Eb major
> 3. Mahler 5
> 4. Schubert 9 in C major
> 5. Schumann 4 in D minor
> 6. Haydn 92 in G major
> 7. Mahler 9
> 8. Tchaikovsky 4 in F minor
> 9. Mozart 40 in G minor
> 10. Shostakovich 5 in D minor


I don't see what the number of nominations per bracket has to do with accuracy. Remember, these are only nominations for the first 1-10 bracket, there will be more nominations for subsequent brackets. We got about 15 participants already, more to join, so, 5 times 15 is 75 (of course, minus the duplicates), still plenty to choose from to get to the final 1-10 list for the first bracket. Clogging each bracket too much with 10 nominations per participant only complicates the job of the person tallying the results. As for accuracy, it's an eluding concept. The list will be what the users of this site recommend, not more, not less. It will be "accurate" in the sense that it will be what the participants do recommend, but not necessarily the "best" symphonies which is a subjective label.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi Ravellian.

Just to clarify: the rankings we are posting at the moment will only apply to our first segment, or our top 10. This is a method that is working very well in the opera thread currently. I can only accept the first five you posted, but please feel free to resubmit the rest of your list at a later stage or alter it as you wish.


----------



## Almaviva

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Ravellian.
> 
> Just to clarify: the rankings we are posting at the moment will only apply to our first segment, or our top 10. This is a method that is working very well in the opera thread currently. I can only accept the first five you posted, but please feel free to resubmit the rest of your list at a later stage or alter it as you wish.


Yep. The best way to get this going is to... get it going. If we debate the method for too long, we'll get to dozens of different opinions on how it should be done without it actually getting done. I think you've opened enough space for methodology discussions then got it going, and since you're the person who came up with the idea and has been organizing it, I believe at this stage people should just stick with what you're doing. Like we've seen in the Opera forum, people had all sorts of objections and were afraid that the list would be faultive for one reason or another, then jhar got it going and everybody was pretty delighted with the first 20, with no zebras or questionable choices making it. So people should just trust the process, and realize that for these symphonies to make it high on the list they'll need to gather significant support, which *is* an indication of their worth; at least, in the opinion of the participants, which is exactly the point of the thread.

Another point of the thread is the debate of the relative merit of different works, so, like I did in the opera thread, I encourage people here to post a little blurb to support their choices; it makes for a much more interesting thread. Like I said, I'm not an expert so I can't really defend my choices other than saying that I like the five symphonies that I picked, but there are learned musicians here who *can* justify their choices and the amateurs like me would learn from them if they mentioned why they're picking the ones they have selected.

Just one thing: if we stick with 150, you may want to ask jhar to change the title of the original post for you.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert 8
2. Mahler 4
3. Bruckner 9
4. Gorecki 3 
5. Dvorak 9

Further down there will be more surprising choices.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Almaviva said:


> Just one thing: if we stick with 150, you may want to ask jhar to change the title of the original post for you.


Good point.

My choices:

Beethovens 5th. Most people can agree a top 5 position for this one, but why have i put it in first place? Using a small motive to bind the piece, even throughout the movements. Has become an icon and figurehead for the entire classical tradition. Possibly the first true-ro antic symphony, uses drama and emotion to the fullest.

Beethovens 7th. I feel this is Beethovens most flawless symphony, it feels so natural and brims with life. The Apotheosis of the Dance.

Mahler 6. I feel this in turn, Mahler's perfect symphony. I feel this symphony has been the most succesful, in the entire history of music, in displaying an emotiona and evoking it within the listener. The most extreme display of despair, and depression. Extremely inventive in terms of structure and dramatic contours.

Schubert 8, it has a similar reason to the above. So forward looking in its use of dissonance to convey emotion.

Shostakovich 5th. A testimony to the brutality of Stalinism. It stands like a historical monument, reminding us of a time in which 40million citizens died. Its innovative in its expression of different and more complex feelings such as sarcasm.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Art Rock said:


> 1. Schubert 8
> 2. Mahler 4
> 3. Bruckner 9
> 4. Gorecki 3
> 5. Dvorak 9
> 
> Further down there will be more surprising choices.


Putting Gorecki in the top 5 has already surprised me!


----------



## Ravellian

My apologies, I missed the bracketing part. My top 5 still stands.


----------



## SuperTonic

Shostakovich 5 (This is the piece that got me interested in classical music, so I have to put it first)
Mahler 2
Beethoven 5
Prokofiev 5
Beethoven 7


----------



## Delicious Manager

SuperTonic said:


> Instead of saying that we should include a certain number of works from the modern era, why don't we say that each bracket needs at least one representative from the 3 major eras with symphonic literature (classical, romantic, modern/postmodern).


In all things I am against discrimination, positive or negative, and 'quotas'. People's recommendations should be free from constraints of what historical era it might come from. These 'eras' were artificially pasted onto music history in the 1920s in any case and have no place in a forum such as this. Recommendations should be done on merit alone.


----------



## joen_cph

150 sounds fine to me, and if most people think that there should be no restrictions, OK also - no big deal.

1. Bruckner 8. His most monumental work, the Symphony of Symphonies.
2. Beethoven 9. Well, because ... lots of things, you know.
3. Mahler 10, completed version. Slightly more lyrical than the 9th, which was another candidate of mine, and in spite of the controversies surrounding it. 
4. Nielsen 5 (The 4th was another possible candidate). 
5. Martinu 6. This is especially based on the Neumann recording. Less "heroic" and of course more contemporary than the other 4 mentioned, very varied and sometimes with a, say, Janacekian, rhapsodic freshness to it.

Some of the other candidates mentioned are on my top 10 also.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 41 'jupiter'
-2 Beethoven 3 'Eroica'
-3 Mozart 40
-4 Tchaikovsky 6 'Pathetique'
-5 Schubert 8


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 3 _Eroica_
2. Beethoven No. 8
3. Brahms No. 4
4. Mozart No. 41 _Jupiter_
5. Prokofiev No. 2


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Beethoven No 7
2. Mozart No 41 _Jupiter_
3. Nielsen No 5
4. Mahler No 9
5. Shostakovich No 10


----------



## Guest

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mahler 2
3. Schubert 9
4. Mozart 40
5. Beethoven 5


----------



## David58117

Wow, very surprised by some of the answers all ready! I guess I'll pick some of the more "by the textbook" entries for 1-5. 

1. Beethoven 3rd
2. Beethoven 9th
3. Mozart 40th
4. Brahms 4th
5. Dvorak 9th


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bizet 1
2. Beethoven 6
3. Vaughan Williams 5
4. Lindblad 2
5. Schubert 9


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 41
2. Beethoven 3
3. Mahler 9
4. Schubert 5
5. Mendelssohn 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

There is a lot of competiton so far for the top 10 spot.

36 individual symphonies have been nominated so far.
14 have received more than one vote

I think there are still more votes to come though...


----------



## World Violist

Here I go again with my crazy 20th century stuff.

1- Sibelius 3
2- Enescu 3
3- Mahler 8
4- Norgard 3
5- Bruckner 8


----------



## JSK

Brahms 4
Prokofiev 5
Beethoven 3
Gliere 3
Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## Webernite

Seeing as Brahms No. 4 is doing a lot better than No. 3, mind if I change my vote? No point in supporting No. 3 at this rate.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> Seeing as Brahms No. 4 is doing a lot better than No. 3, mind if I change my vote? No point in supporting No. 3 at this rate.


Of course but please edit your original post in case i forget!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mozart 41
3. Nielsen 5
4. Haydn 104
5. Beethoven 5


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Webernite said:


> Seeing as Brahms No. 4 is doing a lot better than No. 3, mind if I change my vote? No point in supporting No. 3 at this rate.


It's *emiellucifuge*'s call- but as I said back in the opera thread- the advantage of nominating early is you get your selections out before the public before others... but the disadvantage is that if you forward something that doesn't get a lot of traction subsequently, your nominee may well be left high-and-dry.

_Edit_: I see you were allowed the 'mulligan.'

Now for my choices:

1. *Beethoven 7*
2. *Beethoven 9*
3. *Beethoven 5*

okay- that part was easy. Now, ¢®ª¶... what do I do next?!?

All right, the criterion is "most recommended"-- so what do I commend after that!?-

4. _Mozart 40_
5. _Mahler 5*_

*possibly spitting-in-the-wind, I know... but I think there's room for a 20th century symphony... 
AND my favorite symphony not written by someone named Beethoven, on MY top-5 recommended list.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes, i hope that people stay consistent and nominate the symphonies that they truly believe to be worthy, but alas i cannot stand in the way in such a case.

Speaking of such matters Mr. Philly, wouldnt you like to change your Mahler nomination to the 6th? You see... Its received more votes.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Poppin' Fresh said:


> 1. Beethoven 9
> 2. Mozart 41
> 3. Nielsen 5
> 4. Haydn 104
> 5. Beethoven 5


The first Haydn nomination!

There are now 11 symphonies with 3 or more nominations - it will be close.


----------



## elgar's ghost

When do the polls close?

I can't nominate too many as I'll keep changing my mind but Mahler 6 would definitely be in my top five, along with Bruckner 8.


----------



## David58117

I'm really kind of confused..there's a lot of pieces I really don't see recommended too often, and can't imagine honestly belonging in the top 5 of a "top recommended" poll. I guess that's where the voting comes in?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Polls close late tomorrow (GMT+1) (i would say at least another 20 hours) unless it appears that weve exhausted our user-base before then.

Please do join in and post a top 5, you still have many hours to come to a decision.


----------



## emiellucifuge

David58117 said:


> I'm really kind of confused..there's a lot of pieces I really don't see recommended too often, and can't imagine honestly belonging in the top 5 of a "top recommended" poll. I guess that's where the voting comes in?


Could you quote any possible examples?


----------



## emiellucifuge

I assume you are referring to the nomination of symphonies by Lindblad, Nielsen and Nordgren?

There are two reasons:
This site generally has a more 'musically liberal' audience, with a greater appreciation of modern music, than the general public. And there are no restrictions on who you may nominate.

After the votes are tallied you will find many of these symphonies are unlikely to make it into the top 10 anyway - though i cant mae too many predictons. I guess we shall see when all is done how succesful modern symphonies are.


----------



## joen_cph

It must be mentioned that Adolf Fredrik Lindblad actually died 132 years ago, and that the Nielsen Symphony dates from 1922. Nørgård´s is from 1972. Nordgren is another composer, from Finland, Per Henrik Nordgren - a slip I guess ...


----------



## Ravellian

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes, i hope that people stay consistent and nominate the symphonies that they truly believe to be worthy, but alas i cannot stand in the way in such a case.
> 
> Speaking of such matters Mr. Philly, wouldnt you like to change your Mahler nomination to the 6th? You see... Its received more votes.


Hey no unfair influence on the votes! Several of us believe that the 5th is far superior to the 6th. I believe the 5th has at least 2 votes already.


----------



## Weston

Wow, I go to work for 8 hours, come back home and find you guys pontificating away with abandon.  We're still in the first bracket, right?

1. Beethoven - 9th (no big surprise)
2. Beethoven - 7th
3. Shostakovich - 5th
4. Haydn - 100 "Military" (For Chi-Town)
5. Schubert - 9th

[edit: I changed my mind on one when I started seeing better how the nominations will work.]

What I'm confused about is if we get to nominate them again if they don't make it in this bracket.


----------



## Nix

oh alright. 

1. Beethoven 5
2. Beethoven 9
3. Mozart 41
4. Beethoven 6
5. Sibelius 3

Sorry I'm unoriginal.


----------



## Air

1. Beethoven 3
2. Mahler 2
3. Bruckner 9
4. Prokofiev 2
5. Brahms 4


----------



## Webernite

You should have voted Prokofiev 5! He's never going to get on the list with a split vote.


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> You should have voted Prokofiev 5! He's never going to get on the list with a split vote.


I will stubbornly delay my support for the 5th symphony until the 2nd symphony has made it on the list. And even then, I may continue feeling like avoiding cliche and vouch for the 3rd and 6th symphonies instead.


----------



## Webernite

Oh fine, I'll vote for the 2nd. I was going to vote for it in the first place any way, but I thought no one else would.


----------



## Rangstrom

Mahler 2
Sibelius 5
Nielsen 4
Beethoven 7
Haydn 83


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> Oh fine, I'll vote for the 2nd. I was going to vote for it in the first place any way, but I thought no one else would.


You doubt me, my friend.


----------



## Meaghan

1. Mahler 2
2. Beethoven 6
3. Shostakovich 5
4. Sibelius 5
5. Mahler 6


----------



## elgar's ghost

1/ Mahler 6
2/ Bruckner 8
3/ Beethoven 3
4/ Shostakovich 4
5/ Schubert 9

This list is very provisional with only Mahler's and Bruckner's places guaranteed a top-5 spot but I have tried my best to refrain from political voting!

I'd like to mention in despatched those advocates of Prokofiev 2 - my favourite symphony of his up to now.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sorry aboutnthat Ravellian, ill try to remain neutral 

Webernite, have you changed your vote to Ps 2nd or is that for the future?



Weston said:


> Wow, I go to work for 8 hours, come back home and find you guys pontificating away with abandon.  We're still in the first bracket, right?
> 
> 1. Beethoven - 9th (no big surprise)
> 2. Beethoven - 7th
> 3. Shostakovich - 5th
> 4. Haydn - 100 "Military" (For Chi-Town)
> 5. Schubert - 9th
> 
> [edit: I changed my mind on one when I started seeing better how the nominations will work.]
> 
> What I'm confused about is if we get to nominate them again if they don't make it in this bracket.


Yes you may vote for a symphony as often as you like until it places.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> 1. Beethoven No. 3 _Eroica_
> 2. Beethoven No. 8
> 3. Brahms No. 4
> 4. Mozart No. 41 _Jupiter_
> 5. Prokofiev No. 2


I see youve changed a vote again, may i ask what the original nomination was so i can change my count? 
Thanks.


----------



## jurianbai

how hard is to pick 5 symphonies, mine:

1. Beethoven no.3
2. Beethoven no.5
3. Schubert no.5
4. Dvorak no.9
5. Sibelius no.2


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> I see youve changed a vote again, may i ask what the original nomination was so i can change my count?
> Thanks.


Now the voting is under way I'm pleased to see that you resisted the earlier suggestions to discriminate in the way composers are selected. Some of those suggestions seemed very peculiar.

I calculate 24 sets of responses so far. Is that enough to get reliable results?

I wonder whether the system of allowing members to revise their votes is a proper procedure? I must say that it seems odd to me. How many changes can be made per voting round? Other types of voting system I'm familiar with don't allow people to change their mind after their vote has been cast. If it is allowed here, then I may go back and change mine. If others do the same you could be dealing with a chaotic situation as everything gets changed at the last minute.

It seems that there might be some tied places on the voting so far. I wonder if this might partly be due to the weighting pattern selected (5, 4, 3 etc). This pattern seems to involve an unreasonably rapid decline rate in preferences, and doesn't reflect the way I value my favourite symphonies, or any other type of music. Wouldn't 10, 9, 8 etc be more reasonable?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes im rather wishing i hadnt seemed so allowing.

I think the official guideline is: *dont change your vote*

But, i will still count changed votes as with any other votes.
[its not legal, but its decriminalised, shall we say?]

I think 24 should provide a great amount of accuracy. The opera thread has only around 10 participants and we were all very pleased with the inital results.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> It seems that there might be some tied places on the voting so far. I wonder if this might partly be due to the weighting pattern selected (5, 4, 3 etc). This pattern seems to involve an unreasonably rapid decline rate in preferences, and doesn't reflect the way I value my favourite symphonies, or any other type of music. Wouldn't 10, 9, 8 etc be more reasonable?


Just to clarify:

Ill rank the symphonies by the number of nomination,
Any symphonies with equal nominations will be subjected to the weighting to determine their correct order.
From this we find the top 10 which are then subjected to a second round of voting.


----------



## tahnak

*My five symphonies*

Tchaikovsky's Pathetique
Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique
Beethoven's Choral
Bruckner's Ninth
Mahler's Symphony of a Thousand


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> I see youve changed a vote again, may i ask what the original nomination was so i can change my count?
> Thanks.


Yes, sorry. I suppose I thought you'd only count everything up at the end.

I changed Prokofiev 5 to Prokofiev 2, and Brahms 3 to Brahms 4. Everything else is unchanged.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> Yes, sorry. I suppose I thought you'd only count everything up at the end.
> 
> I changed Prokofiev 5 to Prokofiev 2, and Brahms 3 to Brahms 4. Everything else is unchanged.


Thanks, dont worry - i probably should count at the end but i just couldnt resist!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Genoveva said:


> It seems that there might be some tied places on the voting so far. I wonder if this might partly be due to the weighting pattern selected (5, 4, 3 etc). This pattern seems to involve an unreasonably rapid decline rate in preferences, and doesn't reflect the way I value my favourite symphonies, or any other type of music. Wouldn't 10, 9, 8 etc be more reasonable?


Well, _I_ certainly know how messy things might get if we invlove ourselves in a digression about the weighting system!

That's why *jhar26* showed some great judgement in the '100 Operas' thread, when he adopted the policy that rank-order would only be relevant if we needed to break ties regarding a work mentioned by an equal number of people.

I suggest that we retain his policy in _this_ thread.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have stated previously in this thread while i listed the rules, that i do intend to retain the rule.


----------



## emiellucifuge

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Genoveva, i have just opened the first segment of nomination, but will gladly explain the rules:
> 
> We take it in segments. For each segment, all of us will be asked to rank their (next) best five. The symphonies with the most votes will be included, *ties will be broken using a ranking point system (1=5, 2=4 etc...).* From this we can draw our list for that segment, any symphonies which gained a significant number of points/votes but did not place will automatically qualify for the next segment and so on..
> 
> From those 10 that have made into the present segment, we will then ask you to take your top 5 And rank them. From this then using a similar method to the one above, the definitive ranking fir the segment can be drawn, and then we can move on.
> 
> Jhar has probably explained it much clearer. If youd care to look its on page 26(?) of the opera thread linked.


And just a quick recap


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its been four hours since the last nomination, if nobody posts in the meantime i will present the preliminary results in an hour.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Preliminary Results

Of a total *50 symphonies nominated*, only ten can be selected for this round.

Those ten in order are:

Beethovens 9th - 10 votes
Beethoven 3rd
Beethoven 5th (both of these had 9 votes, but the 3rd gained more points)
Mozart 41
Beethoven 7th
Schubert 9th (all with 6 votes and in order of points)
Mahler 2nd
Mozart 40 (both 5 votes in order of points)
Shostakovich 5 
Brahms 4 (4 votes in order of points)

It seems fairly standard with domination from Vienna, notable addition of Mahler and Shostakovich. Interesting that no Haydn made it i think.

The symphonies that gained enough votes for consideration but lost out on points will *automatically qualify for the next segment, these are:
Mahler 6
Schubert 8*


----------



## emiellucifuge

The next thing to do is open the *2nd round of voting*:

From the ten symphonies that qualified, listed in my post above, *please rank your top 5 in order.*

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Of those 10, these are my top 5, in order:

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mahler 2
3. Beethoven 7
4. Mozart 40
5. Schubert 9


----------



## Air

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mahler 2
3. Beethoven 3
4. Brahms 4
5. Mozart 41


----------



## jhar26

-1 Beethoven 9
-2 Beethoven 3
-3 Beethoven 5
-4 Mozart 41
-5 Mozart 40


----------



## emiellucifuge

beethoven 5
Beethoven 7
Mahler 2
Mozart 40
Shostakovich 5


----------



## joen_cph

Beethoven 9
Mahler 2
Beethoven 5
Shostakovich 5
Beethoven 3


----------



## mamascarlatti

Beethoven 9
Mahler 2
Beethoven 7
Mozart 41
Beethoven 3


----------



## SuperTonic

Shostakovich 5 (I'm so happy it made the top 10 in the initial round of voting!)
Mahler 2
Beethoven 5
Beethoven 3 
Beethoven 7
In my initial nominations, I chose Beethoven 7 and excluded Eroica. I've since had second thoughts and now feel that Eroica belongs ahead of 7.


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 3 _Eroica_
2. Mozart No. 41 _Jupiter_
3. Brahms No. 4
4. Beethoven No. 9
5. Mahler No. 2


----------



## Genoveva

1. Beethoven 9
2. Schubert 9
3. Mozart 40
4. Beethoven 3
5. Mozart 41


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_townPhilly (with slight modification) said:


> 1. *Beethoven 7*
> 2. *Beethoven 9*
> 3. *Beethoven 5*
> 4. *Mozart 40*
> 
> okay- that part was easy. Now, ¢®ª¶... what do I do next?!?


5. _Mozart 41_

There. that's my vote. There's less than an ant's eyelash between Mozart 40 & Mozart 41- so putting Mozart 40 on and leaving off Mozart 41 just doesn't seem right. However, I hasten to add that I would have happily voted for Schubert 8 (another 'childhood friend' of mine) if I'd had the opportunity to do so. Perhaps I would have had that chance, if I'd placed that one among my initial nominations rather than pursue the quixotic endeavor of putting Mahler 5 on my nominations list. Ah, well- that's the price that's paid for being an honest man...


----------



## Delicious Manager

Of those that made it, my top 5 are:

Beethoven 7th
Mozart 41
Beethovens 9th 
Beethoven 3rd
Mahler 2nd


----------



## Ravellian

Where the heck is Tchaikovsky? Come on people -_-

1. Beethoven 3
2. Schubert 9
3. Mozart 40
4. Mahler 2
5. Shostakovich 5


----------



## Rangstrom

Mahler 2
Beethoven 7
Schubert 9
Beethoven 9
Beethoven 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Beethoven 9
2. Mozart 41
3. Beethoven 5
4. Mozart 40
5. Schubert 9


----------



## Weston

You have taken on a staggering task, emiellucifuge. My hat's off to you.

1. Beethovens 9th 
2. Beethoven 7th
3. Schubert 9th
4. Shostakovich 5th (I had just listened to this earlier this week. Maybe that's why, but it's a powerful work nonetheless.)
5. Brahms 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yawn, classical/early romantic composers...


----------



## Almaviva

1. Beethoven 9th
2. Beethoven 5th
3. Mozart 41
4. Shostakovich 5th
5. Schubert 9th


----------



## Violinnostalgics

1. 'New World' Symphony, by Dvroak
2. 'Suprise' Symphony, by F.J.Haydn
3. 'Pastoral' Sympony, by L.v.Beethoven
4. 'Emperor' Symphony, by L.v.Beethoven
5. Symphony no.40, by W.A.Mozart
6. Symphony no. 88, by F.J.Haydn
7. 'Farewell' Symphony by F.J.Haydn
8. Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert
9. Symphony no. 1, by Brahms
10. Symphony no. 1, by Mahler.
There are more but this is all i know so far...


----------



## vlmt

Ravellian said:


> Where the heck is Tchaikovsky? Come on people -_-


I'm sad Tchaikovsky didn't make the list either, and Dvorak's 9th too 

1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Beethoven's 5th
3. Mozart's 40
4. Shostakovich's 5
5. Mozart's 41

@Violinnostalgics - We've passed the preliminary round and are voting for top 5 from that list now. But... I do support your putting Dvorak's 9th in first place though


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms 4
2. Mahler 2nd
3. Beethoven 5th
4. Shostakovich 5
5. Beethoven 3rd


----------



## emiellucifuge

Violinnostalgics said:


> 1. 'New World' Symphony, by Dvroak
> 2. 'Suprise' Symphony, by F.J.Haydn
> 3. 'Pastoral' Sympony, by L.v.Beethoven
> 4. 'Emperor' Symphony, by L.v.Beethoven
> 5. Symphony no.40, by W.A.Mozart
> 6. Symphony no. 88, by F.J.Haydn
> 7. 'Farewell' Symphony by F.J.Haydn
> 8. Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert
> 9. Symphony no. 1, by Brahms
> 10. Symphony no. 1, by Mahler.
> There are more but this is all i know so far...


Hi Violinnostalgics, it is great you wish to join but it is too late for me to accept these nominations. Please go back a page to see what were voting on currently, and if you go back near the beginning you can see the rules explained.


----------



## emiellucifuge

emiellucifuge said:


> *We take it in segments. For each segment, all of us will be asked to rank their (next) best five. The symphonies with the most votes will be included, ties will be broken using a ranking point system (1=5, 2=4 etc...). From this we can draw our list for that segment, any symphonies which gained a significant number of points/votes but did not place will automatically qualify for the next segment and so on..
> 
> From those 10 that have made into the present segment, we will then ask you to take your top 5 And rank them. From this then using a similar method to the one above, the definitive ranking fir the segment can be drawn, and then we can move on.*


Just in case there is still any confusion.

I believe there are still a few more people who havent yet voted in this round.


----------



## David58117

Beethoven 3
Beethoven 9
Mozart 40
Mahler 2
Brahms 4


----------



## Delicious Manager

vlmt said:


> I'm sad Tchaikovsky didn't make the list either, and Dvorak's 9th too


Tchaikovsky's symphonies are all badly flawed (with perhaps the exception of No 6 - even _Manfred_ has its longeurs). And the 9th isn't Dvořák's best example of the genre (that honour easily goes to No 7). 'Popular' doesn't always equate to the best example.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> Just in case there is still any confusion.


I am not so much confused as puzzled on this methodology on two scores.

First, I'm puzzled why the system is that ranks are worked out on the basis of votes, and points are only used as tie-breakers if the number of votes is the same. To illustrate the problem, if you get 9 votes for Composer X and 10 votes for Composer Y then Composer Y is ranked higher than Composer X, even though Composer X might have achieved a much higher points total than Composer Y. What's the logic behind that? It seems to me that if you ask for members to rank their nominations you should utilise this information in the first instance, not merely as a tie-breaking device based on a crude vote count.

Secondly, this whole second round seems a waste of time to me. You could have worked out the top 10 rankings based on Round 1 points achieved per composer. If you had done so, you would have finished up with a slightly different set of results than you actually did. Therefore this second round voting seems doubly inefficient insofar that it involves unnecessary extra work and a second-best list of nominations.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> I am not so much confused as puzzled on this methodology on two scores.
> 
> First, I'm puzzled why the system is that ranks are worked out on the basis of votes, and points are only used as tie-breakers if the number of votes is the same. To illustrate the problem, if you get 9 votes for Composer X and 10 votes for Composer Y then Composer Y is ranked higher than Composer X, even though Composer X might have achieved a much higher points total than Composer Y. What's the logic behind that? It seems to me that if you ask for members to rank their nominations you should utilise this information in the first instance, not merely as a tie-breaking device based on a crude vote count.
> 
> Secondly, this whole second round seems a waste of time to me. You could have worked out the top 10 rankings based on Round 1 points achieved per composer. If you had done so, you would have finished up with a slightly different set of results than you actually did. Therefore this second round voting seems doubly inefficient insofar that it involves unnecessary extra work and a second-best list of nominations.


First, you are using an example at the extreme end, if i gave an example where X had 5 votes, and Y had 10, the situation would be slightly different. In this case, obviously twice as many people believe that symphony Y deserves a spot in the first 10, than believe symphony X does. However, X could in theory have gotten more points by being placed higher. I believe that there is then, a greater concensus among classical fans for Symphony Y, despite a smaller minority holding X in the highest esteem. 
Yes it is an imperfect system and I apologise, but I think it is the lesser of evils.

Second, in the first round of voting you are open to vote for any symphony you like. To quote an example, World Violist voted for:
1- Sibelius 3
2- Enescu 3
3- Mahler 8
4- Norgard 3
5- Bruckner 8

Not a single one of these symphonies made it into our provisional top ten, this means that World Violist has had no influence at all in our top ten. To make the system fairer and to ensure that all people have a say, we are alllowing him to submit another vote based only on the ten. This means there is a greater deal of accuracy as the order in the ten will eventually reflect the opinion of a greater amount of people.

There is a greater sample size if you will. In the US election candidates undergo a primary election, if the president of the US was elected based solely on the amount of votes gained in the primary election, there would be a huge group unrepresented.

And as Jhar as pointed out, this second measure will have a greater effect later in the list as people begin to vote for a wider range of symphonies and there is less overlap. This method will then ensure that the accuracy of the final result is consistent all the way down.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yawn, classical/early romantic composers...


Why dont you vote for Shostakovich, Mahler and Brahms?


----------



## Almaviva

emiellucifuge said:


> First, you are using an example at the extreme end, if i gave an example where X had 5 votes, and Y had 10, the situation would be slightly different. In this case, obviously twice as many people believe that symphony Y deserves a spot in the first 10, than believe symphony X does. However, X could in theory have gotten more points by being placed higher. I believe that there is then, a greater concensus among classical fans for Symphony Y, despite a smaller minority holding X in the highest esteem.
> Yes it is an imperfect system and I apologise, but I think it is the lesser of evils.
> 
> Second, in the first round of voting you are open to vote for any symphony you like. To quote an example, World Violist voted for:
> 1- Sibelius 3
> 2- Enescu 3
> 3- Mahler 8
> 4- Norgard 3
> 5- Bruckner 8
> 
> Not a single one of these symphonies made it into our provisional top ten, this means that World Violist has had no influence at all in our top ten. To make the system fairer and to ensure that all people have a say, we are alllowing him to submit another vote based only on the ten. This means there is a greater deal of accuracy as the order in the ten will eventually reflect the opinion of a greater amount of people.
> 
> There is a greater sample size if you will. In the US election candidates undergo a primary election, if the president of the US was elected based solely on the amount of votes gained in the primary election, there would be a huge group unrepresented.
> 
> And as Jhar as pointed out, this second measure will have a greater effect later in the list as people begin to vote for a wider range of symphonies and there is less overlap. This method will then ensure that the accuracy of the final result is consistent all the way down.


Well said. This method has been tested and tried, and it works. All methods have flaws. This one makes sense although it isn't without flaws. Like I said earlier, there'll be always people who will question the methodology, but rather than discussing it ad infinitum, it's best to proceed with one methodology and get to the list. Will the list be perfect? Of course not, no list is perfect. But it will be still fairly representative of the symphonies that the TC membership corps recommends.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im wondering whether the other 7 or so people who took part in the last round are going to place their votes for this round any time soon? Im anxious to find the top 10!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> Why dont you vote for Shostakovich, Mahler and Brahms?


Yawn, bored of them too... no sike, I just don't like voting for stuff, I hesitate to name favorites because 1) it's always changing 2) people will burn me 3) my personal taste hardly matches with anyone.

I really just don't like the "great" composers... Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, not that I hate them, they're ok. But PROKOFIEV...  Nah I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Charon

Had no idea that the 2nd round started! Here are my top five for this segment:

1. Mozart 41
2. Beethoven 9
3. Beethoven 3
4. Mozart 40
5. Schubert 9


----------



## elgar's ghost

1/ Beethoven 3
2/ Mahler 2
3/ Beethoven 9
4/ Schubert 9
5/ Shostakovich 5

Apologies for tardiness on my part.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yawn, bored of them too... no sike, I just don't like voting for stuff, I hesitate to name favorites because 1) it's always changing 2) people will burn me 3) my personal taste hardly matches with anyone.
> 
> I really just don't like the "great" composers... Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, not that I hate them, they're ok. But PROKOFIEV...  Nah I'll be quiet now.


Please then, this project can use people of all tastes and is sure to be much more inclusive if a person with eclectic tastes such as yourself involve! You can vote for who you like in the next rounds.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Charon said:


> Had no idea that the 2nd round started! Here are my top five for this segment:


Spread the word and please check back often.

Were just waiting on a few more people now..


----------



## Meaghan

1. Mahler 2
2. Shostakovich 5
3. Beethoven 9
4. Beethoven 3
5. Beethoven 7

The final list is going to have too much Beethoven. Oh well.


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> The final list is going to have too much Beethoven. Oh well.


Of course. It was doomed to from the moment this thread was started.

Mahler 2
Brahms 4
Shosty 5
Schubert 9
Mozart 40


----------



## jhar26

Meaghan said:


> The final list is going to have too much Beethoven. Oh well.


What's too much? We can't help it that his Nos.3, 5, 6, 7 and 9 are all compositions from Beethoven.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Meaghan said:


> The final list is going to have too much Beethoven. Oh well.


The people have spoken I guess!


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> The people have spoken I guess!


No need to worry, the most there could be is only 9 symphonies from Beethoven! But I don't know that the 1st, 2nd, and 4th will get as much support as the others. They are certainly also fine, but don't get as much attention as the remainders.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I was hoping for some members who had voted in the first round to get their votes in, but I no longer see reason to wait as its been about 45 hours now.

TC - Top 10
*
1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Mahler's 2nd
3. Beethoven's 3rd
4. Mozart's 41st
5. Shostakovich's 5th
6. Mozart's 40th
7. Schubert's 9th
8. Beethoven's 7th
9. Beethoven's 5th
10. Brahms' 4th*

Not a very conventional list which is both interesting, and possibly reflects the wider range of symphonies nominated from outside the classical era.

Any thoughts from others?


----------



## Weston

DrMike said:


> No need to worry, the most there could be is only 9 symphonies from Beethoven! But I don't know that the 1st, 2nd, and 4th will get as much support as the others. They are certainly also fine, but don't get as much attention as the remainders.


Indeed. I doubt I could hum or recall a single theme from the 4th and maybe only one theme from the 1st or 2nd, but only because it was used as the theme music for a TV or Radio show I used to enjoy but have since forgotten. I would know them if I heard them of course.


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Not a very conventional list which is both interesting, and possibly reflects the wider range of symphonies nominated from outside the classical era.
> 
> Any thoughts from others?


This may just reflect a bit of idiosyncrasy from the small sampling of folks who participated. We are a sort of community, and each community develops its own personality I think. Those who's tastes don't coincide at all may not get much joy out of the forum and fade away.

It could be a bit like those photography sites such as Photobucket that rank pictures based on views. One picture may get a few more views than another, then more people view it to see why it has more views, etc.


----------



## jhar26

emiellucifuge said:


> I was hoping for some members who had voted in the first round to get their votes in, but I no longer see reason to wait as its been about 45 hours now.
> 
> TC - Top 10
> *
> 1. Beethoven's 9th
> 2. Mahler's 2nd
> 3. Beethoven's 3rd
> 4. Mozart's 41st
> 5. Shostakovich's 5th
> 6. Mozart's 40th
> 7. Beethoven's 5th
> 8. Beethoven's 7th
> 9. Schubert's 9th
> 10. Brahm's 4th*
> 
> Not a very conventional list which is both interesting, and possibly reflects the wider range of symphonies nominated from outside the classical era.
> 
> Any thoughts from others?


I think it's a strong list. Not even those who might have nominated other symphonies would argue that those are not worthy top 10-ers. I wouldn't anyway.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well 26 people nominated symphonies, 21 voted in the second round. I think thats as large a sample as we will get here. I just hope the decreasing trend does not continue and especially not so rapidly.

I believe it is a worthy list, each symphony deserves to be here. I like the fact that Mahler has made it in to such a high place. Many people do consider him the greatest symphonist of all time yet you rarely see a list with him in the top 10. Beethoven, Mozart and Schubert are the old classics you can expect I suppose.


----------



## Webernite

Shame about the Brahms, but I'm happy to see Mozart's 41st beat his 40th.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Let us proceed:

Voting Round 2 - [11-20]

*Please nominate your 5 symphonies for the [11-20] bracket, in ranked order.
You have approximately 48 hours.

You may not nominate any of the symphonies already in the top 10, nor may you nominate:
Mahler's 6th
Schubert's 8th
These two have already gained enough support for automatic inclusion*

Just to clarify on that last part. Mahler's 6th and Schubert's 8th qualify automatically because they received an enough votes for consideration in the top 10, but eventually lost out on points. In other words, they received the same amount of votes as No. 10 (Brahms' 4th).


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> Shame about the Brahms, but I'm happy to see Mozart's 41st beat his 40th.


In what way? You would like to see it higher? Or is it too high?


----------



## jhar26

Tchaikovsky 6
Haydn 104
Beethoven 6
Mozart 38
Mendelssohn 4


----------



## joen_cph

A few remarks. Nice "packet" of course, not a story of the symphony, rather a compromise and a picture of the most popular works. A good introduction to the diversity of orchestral / symphony music. Highly important symphonists are absent though, and the four Beethovens are in his heroic style ... I guess the absence of Bruckner and Sibelius is especially noteworthy, and for a story of the symphony, a Haydn might replace one of the Mozarts.

Schubert´s 9th is probably the biggest surprise and it does not have that popularity level in the concert hall or in general. But it is a fine and grand work, though.

Mahler takes a second place immediately after the Beethoven IX and Shosty comes in 5, thus representing stylistic contrasts somewhat, and big chronological steps forward as well.

Thanks for the comprehensive work so far, emiellucifuge.

New round:
Only Beethoven IX made it from my list.
Mahler 10 didn´t make it, and it seems that Mahler 9 which I also mentioned has better chances, so I´ll nominate that and my other previous 3. Did think of Mahler 6 also, but the 1st Movement has never been much to my taste, no matter how it is played. This gives place to Bruckner 4 also. As regards Martinu, I´ll stick to it, though I probably have to wait long ...

So:
Bruckner 8
Mahler 9
Nielsen 5
Martinu 6




Bruckner 4


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> I was hoping for some members who had voted in the first round to get their votes in, but I no longer see reason to wait as its been about 45 hours now.
> 
> TC - Top 10
> *
> 1. Beethoven's 9th
> 2. Mahler's 2nd
> 3. Beethoven's 3rd
> 4. Mozart's 41st
> 5. Shostakovich's 5th
> 6. Mozart's 40th
> 7. Beethoven's 5th
> 8. Beethoven's 7th
> 9. Schubert's 9th
> 10. Brahms' 4th*
> 
> Not a very conventional list which is both interesting, and possibly reflects the wider range of symphonies nominated from outside the classical era.
> 
> Any thoughts from others?


Could we have your actual results, only my analysis doesn't quite tally with yours.

I have (votes, points):

1. Beethoven (18, 75)
2. Beethoven 3 (17, 50)
3. Mahler 2 (15, 52)
4. Mozart 41 (11, 28)
5. Shost 5 (11, 25)
6. Mozart 40 (11, 24)
7. Schubert 9 (9, 22)
8. Beethoven 7 (9, 30)
9. Beethoven 5 (7, 23)
10. Brahms 4 (6, 16)

....

23 voters in second round

26 voters in first round, 5 didn't vote in second round, and 2 new ones for second round = 23 voters


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Haydn 104
2. Nielsen 5
3. Sibelius 7
4. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
5. Beethoven 6


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> In what way? You would like to see it higher? Or is it too high?


I'd like to see a Brahms symphony in the top six. My preference is for the 3rd, but the 4th would do.

Any way, my new top five:

1. Beethoven No. 8
2. Brahms No. 3
3. Prokofiev No. 2
4. Prokofiev No. 5
5. Schubert No. 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> Could we have your actual results, only my analysis doesn't quite tally with yours.
> 
> I have (votes, points):
> 
> 1. Beethoven (18, 75)
> 2. Beethoven 3 (17, 50)
> 3. Mahler 2 (15, 52)
> 4. Mozart 41 (11, 28)
> 5. Shost 5 (11, 25)
> 6. Mozart 40 (11, 24)
> 7. Schubert 9 (9, 22)
> 8. Beethoven 7 (9, 30)
> 9. Beethoven 5 (7, 23)
> 10. Brahms 4 (6, 16)
> 
> ....
> 
> 23 voters in second round
> 
> 26 voters in first round, 5 didn't vote in second round, and 2 new ones for second round = 23 voters


You are right on the amount of voters, i forgot include the new ones in that post.

My results for the second round, ive counted the points differently than you just so you know. Ive given a first place ranking 1 point, and a 5th place 5 points etc.. and then put the symphony with the least points higher:

Beethoven 9 - 17 votes - 21 points
Mahler 2 - 14 votes - 14 points
Beethoven 3 - 13 votes - 16 points
Mozart 41 - 10 - 10
Shostakovich 5 - 10 - 13
Mozart 40 - 10 -14
Beethoven 5 - 9 - 9
Beethoven 7 - 9 - 13
Schubert 9 - 8 - 11
Brahms 4 - 6 - 7

Obviously this is a serious matter and I make no claim currently that my results must be right. I will go back and check now for the 4th time and any mistakes will be corrected gladly.


----------



## Genoveva

Here are my comments on the Top 10:

- I'm surprised Beethoven's S6 isn't included

- I'm surprised that Mahler 2 is included, not Mahler 5

- I would have expected to see Dvorak's New World in here

- Tchaikovsky 6 should be in here too.

- Shostakovich 5 belongs in the 11-20 bracket. It's not a top 10 symphony in any other list I have ever seen.

- I'm not surprised to see no Haydn symphony

- I'm not surprised to see no Sibelius symphony

- Clearly this Forum is bereft of any strong Bruckner supporters currently. His showing thus far has been quite abysmal. I think they're mostly a noisy, tasteless racket so I'm not complaiining, just saying.

- Brahms 4 at no 10 spot is about right.


----------



## opus55

1. Beethoven 3
2. Beethoven 5
3. Mahler 2
4. Brahms 1
5. Mozart 40


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> You are right on the amount of voters, *i forgot include the new ones in that post.*
> 
> My results for the second round, ive counted the points differently than you just so you know. Ive given a first place ranking 1 point, and a 5th place 5 points etc.. and then put the symphony with the least points higher:
> 
> Beethoven 9 - 17 votes - 21 points
> Mahler 2 - 14 votes - 14 points
> Beethoven 3 - 13 votes - 16 points
> Mozart 41 - 10 - 10
> Shostakovich 5 - 10 - 13
> Mozart 40 - 10 -14
> Beethoven 5 - 9 - 9
> Beethoven 7 - 9 - 13
> Schubert 9 - 8 - 11
> Brahms 4 - 6 - 7
> 
> Obviously this is a serious matter and I make no claim currently that my results must be right. I will go back and check now for the 4th time and any mistakes will be corrected gladly.


I scored the points the way you set out earlier: 5 for top spot, 4 for second etc. Obviously I included all the voters.


----------



## Webernite

opus55 said:


> 1. Beethoven 3
> 2. Beethoven 5
> 3. Mahler 2
> 4. Brahms 1
> 5. Mozart 40


You can't vote for most of those. This is the second stage of voting.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Genoveva said:


> I scored the points the way you set out earlier: 5 for top spot, 4 for second etc. Obviously I included all the voters.


I believe that for whatever reason he is doing the opposite, giving 1 for a top spot, 2 for the second spot, and then goes by the symphony with the _least_ points.

Which I agree is a bit counter-intuitive. Giving 5 points for the top spot, 4 for the second, etc., seems to make more sense. But no biggie as long as I'm not counting the points.

However, if you are suggesting he miscounted, than that's another issue. And one I don't have the patience to go back and check on.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> I scored the points the way you set out earlier: 5 for top spot, 4 for second etc. Obviously I included all the voters.


Hi Genoveva, firstly thank you very much for bringing this to my attention. I hope this will continue to improve the accuracy of the poll.

In any case I may have miscounted something somewhere and am quite embarassed .

There will be a slight change in the order at the bottom; Nos 7 and 9 will switch places - putting Schubert's 9th in 7th place and Beethoven's 5th in 9th. This is also in line with Genoveva's count and is confirmed by my recount. These will be updated immediately in my original post.

Apologies to everyone.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Poppin' Fresh said:


> I believe that for whatever reason he is doing the opposite, giving 1 for a top spot, 2 for the second spot, and then goes by the symphony with the _least_ points.
> 
> Which I agree is a bit counter-intuitive. Giving 5 points for the top spot, 4 for the second, etc., seems to make more sense. But no biggie as long as I'm not counting the points.
> 
> However, if you are suggesting he miscounted, than that's another issue. And one I don't have the patience to go back and check on.


Hi Poppin Fresh, both the way I have counted, and the way Genoveva has counted (which is the way originally suggested) provide exactly identical results and the method has no impact on anything. I only reverted to this method as I did not feel like doing the math necessary to turn every one into a 5, every 2 into a 4 and vice versa.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Poppin Fresh, both the way I have counted, and the way Genoveva has counted (which is the way originally suggested) provide exactly identical results and the method has no impact on anything. I only reverted to this method as I did not feel like doing the math necessary to turn every one into a 5, every 2 into a 4 and vice versa.


I understand. I thought he may have been confused as to why a symphony with less points beat out a symphony with more points. Probably because I was. :lol: But like I said, if it's a problem with miscounting that's another issue.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Poppin' Fresh said:


> I understand. I thought he may have been confused as to why a symphony with less points beat out a symphony with more points. Probably because I was. :lol: But like I said, if it's an issue with miscounting that's another issue.


Unfortunately it was such an issue and has now been resolved.


----------



## Nix

1. Beethoven 6
2. Sibelius 3
3. Mahler 5
4. Sibelius 5
5. Mahler 1


----------



## TresPicos

Man, so many Beethoven symphonies, and not his 6th among them, but his 3rd instead... 

This is way too disheartening. I think I'll just return to my home planet or something.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> There will be a slight change in the order at the bottom; Nos 7 and 9 will switch places - putting Schubert's 9th in 7th place and Beethoven's 5th in 9th. This is also in line with Genoveva's count and is confirmed by my recount. These will be updated immediately in my original post.


What about positions 2 and 3?

I said that according to my count Beethoven 3 got 17 votes and Mahler 2 got 15 votes.

That places Beethoven 3 in second spot and Mahler 2 in third.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> What about positions 2 and 3?
> 
> I said that according to my count Beethoven 3 got 17 votes and Mahler 2 got 15 votes.
> 
> That places Beethoven 3 in second spot and Mahler 2 in third.


My recount did not confirm that. Perhaps i will do another of just those two.

EDIT: I have just gone back and checked the counts for these two symphonies. I believe my original count to still be correct. Both have 15 votes, Mahler winning on points.


----------



## Genoveva

Poppin' Fresh said:


> I understand. I thought *he* may have been confused as to why a symphony with less points beat out a symphony with more points. Probably because I was. :lol: But like I said, if it's a problem with miscounting that's another issue.


If you are referring to me, my name is Victoria!

"Genoveva" is the female heroine in Robert Schumann's opera of the same title.


----------



## Air

Interesting, my votes for the 2nd round came in 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and... 10th. A good result, but I guess I just have to get used to this forum not being as crazy about Brahms and Schumann as other forums are. 

My nominations for this round:

Bruckner 9
Prokofiev 2
Bruckner 8
Nielsen 4
Bruckner 7

I will be delighted if Prokofiev's 2nd makes it on to the list.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thank you for your help Genoveva, ive edited my previous post with my findings. It seems you were right on one point but wrong on the other, but im glad we could sort this out to full accuracy.

Anyways, *its time to move on with our next vote*, here are mine:

Dvorak 7
Prokofiev 5
Haydn 104
Tchaikovsky 6
Beethoven 6

@Air: may I ask why his 2nd? Isnt far too harsh, machinistic? The 5th is much more powerful I believe.


----------



## Weston

My nominations for the second bracket:

1. Haydn: 100 "Military"
2. Sibelius: 2
3. Bruckner: 7 
4. Vaughan-Williams: 2 "London"
5. Vaughan-Williams: 7 "Sinfonia antartica"

I realize some of those don't stand a snowflake's chance for this round, but I am trying to reflect the truth of my tastes such as they are.


----------



## Meaghan

Nix said:


> 1. Beethoven 6
> 2. Sibelius 3
> 3. Mahler 5
> 4. Sibelius 5
> 5. Mahler 1


Nice! I almost just seconded your nominations, but I don't know Sibelius 3 that well.

1. Beethoven 6
2. Mahler 1
3. Mahler 5
4. Sibelius 5
5. Mahler 9


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> @Air: may I ask why his 2nd? Isnt far too harsh, machinistic? The 5th is much more powerful I believe.


I think in many ways his 2nd is his most ambitious and extraordinary piece of work. It simultaneously proves his qualities as a contrapuntist, as a writer of programme music, as an orchestrator, and as a modernist. In short, it proves that he was a serious composer, and not just the sort of crazed melodist he is sometimes accused of being.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mahler 4
2. Bruckner 9
3. Gorecki 3
4. Dvorak 9
5. Mahler 9


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> I think in many ways his 2nd is his most ambitious and extraordinary piece of work. It simultaneously proves his qualities as a contrapuntist, as a writer of programme music, as an orchestrator, and as a modernist. In short, it proves that he was a serious composer, and not just the sort of crazed melodist he is sometimes accused of being.


Fair enough, but the music has no feeling or soul. It is like a cold machine that seems to exist and has no purpose. He himself said:
"I have made the music so complex to such an extent that when I listen to it myself I do not fathom its essence, so what can I ask of others?"


----------



## Air

They're essentially very different. I think the 2nd is one of those enigmatic and underrated works that can very well be considered a "slip of brilliance". It's frightfully complex, and even the composer didn't truly understand it - in fact, he was rumored to have said that the symphony led him to have doubts about his abilities for the first time in his life. For this, the Symphony of "Iron and Steel" really hasn't been popular with the public.

Interestingly though, it's an unabashed favorite of Prokofiev aficionados. The composer didn't develop his works very well, or even at all, most of the time. Not that this hurt him, as he was probably the most gifted melodist of his time, or even of any time, but when he did, things turned out pretty wild. This is what is so electrifying about the 2nd symphony - the five-layered, semi-fugal first movement doesn't sacrifice the classic Prokofievian bite and wit for its frightfully labryinthe texture. And mind you, in the early 1920s, SSP's _enfant terrible_ was at its wildest and most terrible. For opera fans, this was the period that he had wrote such powerful works as _The Fiery Angel_.

For me, the _Theme and Variations_ in the second movement is one of the most fascinating creations in all of music. While in the 3rd piano concerto his attempt with this form could often come out as formulaic and immature, he didn't need to sacrifice for any of that here (Not surpisingly, another brilliant Theme and Variations of his is in the Quintet op. 39, written in the same year as the 2nd symphony). I don't know if I'm doing it justice, but it is a very spacious, hypnotizing piece for me, a reflection and travel through time which is often chaotic but also astonishingly beautiful. Not to mention that the piece is still packed full with the composer's ingenious melodic writing. Again, the movement seems to develop far more than most of Prokofiev's other works.

It is really hard to discern for me which of the 7 symphonies I like best though, because they are all so different. I adore the 5th, too, but have a special fondness for the 3rd, 4th, and 6th symphonies as well. The 7th is a unique and tragic creation. Which leaves us with only the 1st - though not taken as seriously as the others, the piece as a whole is far too charming and witty for any human being to resist.


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> Fair enough, but the music has no feeling or soul. It is like a cold machine that seems to exist and has no purpose. He himself said:
> "I have made the music so complex to such an extent that when I listen to it myself I do not fathom its essence, so what can I ask of others?"


Yeah, but he only said that after getting a lot of bad reviews. I don't agree that the piece in its entirety has no soul. You might be right about the first half, but that bit can still be enjoyed if you treat it like an enormous Bach fugue. Just take pleasure in the sense that a thousand things are happening at once. As for the second half, it seems perfectly soulful to me.


----------



## SuperTonic

Prokofiev 5 (I think 2 has moments of brilliance, but on whole I still think 5 is better)
Brahms 1 
Sibelius 2
Dvorak 9
Shostakovich 10


----------



## emiellucifuge

Rightyho, you obviously have a superlative opinion of it - i should probably listen some more.


----------



## Guest

1. Beethoven 6
2. Dvorak 9
3. Tchaikovsky 6
4. Rachmaninoff 2
5. Bruckner 4


----------



## World Violist

1- Sibelius 3
2- Enescu 3
3- Mahler 8
4- Norgard 3
5- Bruckner 8

Yeah, same as I voted for last time. At least now there's some hope for Sibelius 3.


----------



## Genoveva

1. Beethoven 6
2. Dvorak 9
3. Brahms 3
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Haydn 94 (this was a hard decision cf Mozart 39, but "Papa" deserves at least one in the top 20.


----------



## Rangstrom

Sibelius 5
Haydn 83
Nielsen 4
Dvorak 7
Bruckner 8


----------



## mamascarlatti

Mahler 4
Sibelius 5
Sibelius 2
Beethoven 6
Dvorak 9


----------



## emiellucifuge

Rangstrom said:


> Sibelius 5
> Haydn 83
> Schubert 9
> Nielsen 4
> Dvorak 7


Rangstrom - Just to let you know , Schubert's 9th is already in our top 10 - change your nomination!!!


----------



## jurianbai

LOL, again 'wasted' so many talks just to elected Beety no.9 on no.1 spot.

next vote, repeating some of my previous list:

1. Schubert no.5
2. Dvorak no.9
3. Sibelius no.2
4. Saint Saens no.3 'Organ'
5. Mendelssohn no.5 'Reformation'


----------



## Charon

For this segment, my nominations:

1. Beethoven 6
2. Mahler 4
3. Schubert 5
4. Mahler 9
5. Mozart 36


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oh, hell - I'm totally lost. I should have read the small print. Sorry - I can't see how I can vote hereonin. (Insert vacant-looking Homer Simpson icon here).

Good luck, everybody.


----------



## Weston

Genoveva said:


> 5. Haydn 94 (this was a hard decision cf Mozart 39, but "Papa" deserves at least one in the top 20.


You're the only other person I've ever read mentioning the Mozart Symphony No. 39! It's my favorite Mozart piece, especially the Menuetto 3rd movement. Usually it's played too slowely for my taste. Too bad this symphony has been so overshadowed by the two that followed. (Of course, they are very nice too.)


----------



## Sid James

I'll make my 5 first nominations (am I too late?)...

1. Beethoven 3 'Eroica'
2. Bruckner 7
3. Mahler 10
4. Haydn 101 'Clock'
5. Messiaen Turangalila


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andre said:


> I'll make my 5 first nominations (am I too late?)...
> 
> 1. Beethoven 3 'Eroica'
> 2. Bruckner 7
> 3. Mahler 10
> 4. Haydn 101 'Clock'
> 5. Messiaen Turangalila


Beethoven 3 already made it to the top 10. We're nominating for the 11-20 positions

*TC - Top 10

1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Mahler's 2nd
3. Beethoven's 3rd
4. Mozart's 41st
5. Shostakovich's 5th
6. Mozart's 40th
7. Beethoven's 5th
8. Beethoven's 7th
9. Schubert's 9th
10. Brahm's 4th*

You might want to change your list to reflect this.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

My nominations beyond the first 10 (reprinted by Natalie, above)- 
also (by way of reminder) Mahler 6 & Schubert 8 are 'byed' into nomination--

1. *Mahler 5*
2. *Dvořák 9*
3. *Berlioz Fantastique*
4. *Bruckner 8*
5. *Haydn 104*


----------



## Genoveva

I wonder if members of other classical music forums are watching developments on this thread, and if so what they think of the results so far. 

The idea that members of the school music class I'm in might join a forum was thrown out by a teacher who handed out a list of possible sites she considered suitable. I can say that several of my friends who joined other forums when I joined this one last week are paying more attention to this forum than those they joined. 

Last Friday we had an "inquest" in class on the results of the symphony contest so far, and a fight almost broke out! Next Monday I'm going in wearing my tin hat, in case I have inadvertently upset anyone with my choices. Someone has already phoned me to say they thought my comments about Bruckner were mischievous.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> Last Friday we had an "inquest" in class on the results of the symphony contest so far, and a fight almost broke out! Next Monday I'm going in wearing my tin hat, in case I have inadvertently upset anyone with my choices. Someone has already phoned me to say they thought my comments about Bruckner were mischievous.


Hahaha very good! :tiphat: What kind of class is this may i ask?

Well the DDD music forums have long been about making lists and their top 100 symphonies list has been a reference work for me in the past. I know they dont vote in such a democratic way but usually just debate and then the moderator compiles it. Here is the link:

http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-symp.html

And here is their top 10:
1. Beethoven 9
2. Beethoven 5
3. Beethoven 3
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Mozart 41
6. Dvorak 9
7. Beethoven 6
8. Mozart 40
9. Brahms 4
10. Schubert 9

Our list is in agreement on symphony inclusion with theirs 70%. Their list is slightly more conservative - replacing our Mahler and Shostakovich with Tchaikovsky and Dvorak.

**Not to confuse anyone - the TC top 10 can be found a few pages back and we are now voting for 11-20**


----------



## Genoveva

elgars ghost said:


> Oh, hell - I'm totally lost. I should have read the small print. Sorry - I can't see how I can vote hereonin. (Insert vacant-looking Homer Simpson icon here).
> 
> Good luck, everybody.


That's a shame. All you have to do is nominate your favourite 5 symphonies other than those which have already made the top 10 and the two automatic qualifiers (Schubert 8 and Mahler 6) from the first round by virtue of their high score from that round.

I would imagine that you might like to nominate Bruckner 8 and Shost 4, since you did so in the first round. How about Beethoven 6, T6 and Dvorak 9? You know it makes sense. Nil desperandum.

If you really do want to see something complicated, here are the Rules of Cricket:

_You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.

Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out.

When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out.

Sometimes you get men still in and not out.

When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in.

There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out.

When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game!_


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> Hahaha very good! :tiphat: What kind of class is this may i ask?
> 
> Well the DDD music forums have long been about making lists and their top 100 symphonies list has been a reference work for me in the past. I know they dont vote in such a democratic way but usually just debate and then the moderator compiles it. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-symp.html
> 
> And here is their top 10:
> 1. Beethoven 9
> 2. Beethoven 5
> 3. Beethoven 3
> 4. Tchaikovsky 6
> 5. Mozart 41
> 6. Dvorak 9
> 7. Beethoven 6
> 8. Mozart 40
> 9. Brahms 4
> 10. Schubert 9
> 
> Our list is in agreement on symphony inclusion with theirs 70%. Their list is slightly more conservative - replacing our Mahler and Shostakovich with Tchaikovsky and Dvorak.
> 
> **Not to confuse anyone - the TC top 10 can be found a few pages back and we are now voting for 11-20**


It's the sixth form music class in my school, 12 students and two teachers.

Yes, I have already seen the other website to which you refer. The forum side seems very dormant, doesn't it?

I have had a good laugh looking at some of the non-classical lists (pop and rock etc) on that site. So many of the entries are biased towards USA artists.

There's a very good joke section. The one on "********" has me in stitches. I guess every nation has a section of its community it likes to treat as the butt end of jokes.


----------



## Ravellian

_Here are my comments on the Top 10:

- I'm surprised Beethoven's S6 isn't included

- I'm surprised that Mahler 2 is included, not Mahler 5

- I would have expected to see Dvorak's New World in here

- Tchaikovsky 6 should be in here too.

- Shostakovich 5 belongs in the 11-20 bracket. It's not a top 10 symphony in any other list I have ever seen.

- I'm not surprised to see no Haydn symphony

- I'm not surprised to see no Sibelius symphony_

Amazingly, I agree with ALL of these comments! Very well stated. Although I think it may be a bit biased to state that "no Shostakovich symphony can be in the top 10." Also I have not heard of a composer named "Brahm." Is this some obscure 20th-century composer?

Also, Haydn must be represented fairly high on this list somehow. We need to agree to vote on one of his greatest symphonies.. I'd go for either No. 92 "Oxford" or No. 94 "Suprirse."

My 5 picks for the next bracket:
1. Tchaikovsky 6
2. Mahler 5
3. Tchaikovsky 4
4. Schumann 4
5. Haydn 92


----------



## World Violist

_- I'm surprised that Mahler 2 is included, not Mahler 5_

I'm not the least bit surprised. In fact, I would have been surprised if Mahler 5 made it into the top 10. The fact that Beethoven 9 made it to the number 1 spot actually sets up Mahler 2 for inclusion in the top ten (actually I would have preferred Mahler 2 to take up the number 1 spot, but you know me, always the subversive one). The thing is, Mahler 2 is just more structurally and dramatically sound than Mahler 5, IMO.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

First of all, thanks for your support of Mahler 5.

Having said that, I think a little clarification is in order.


Ravellian said:


> Although I think it may be a bit biased to state that "no Shostakovich symphony can be in the top 10."


Not what she said.

She said that she didn't think Shostakovich *5* should be on a list of top-10 symphonies... a position with which I agree. She also said there's no other list of any kind of common circulation that has it that high, which just plainly a statement of fact. Keep in mind- I have no _personal_ beef with Shostakovich 5. Five recordings of that work have passed through my hands over-the-years. It's one of a scant handful of pieces for which I have the study-score. Still- I wouldn't have put it in a top-10, whether it be "greatest," favorites," "most recommended" or whatever.


Ravellian said:


> Also I have not heard of a composer named "Brahm." Is this some obscure 20th-century composer?


Carping about a typo is beneath us [I hope?].


Ravellian said:


> Also, Haydn must be represented fairly high on this list somehow. We need to agree to vote on one of his greatest symphonies.. I'd go for either No. 92 "Oxford" or No. 94 "Suprirse."


I agree... but I've remarked elsewhere that Haydn suffers from the old "diffusion of fire" principle.

And so it continues...


----------



## Ravellian

Right, she didn't specifically state that, but it was implied, given that we seem to come to the consensus that Shostakovich 5 is his greatest symphony. And I'm just being facetious about Brahm, he's one of my favorite composer


----------



## Genoveva

Ravellian said:


> Right, she didn't specifically state that, but it was implied, given that we seem to come to the consensus that Shostakovich 5 is his greatest symphony. And I'm just being facetious about Brahm, he's one of my favorite composer


I don't think that Shostakovich 5 deserves to be in top 10, even though it may be his best symphony. I haven't seen it so highly rated elsewhere. And it wasn't me who made the very minor slip about "Brahm", which seems to be implied in your comments.


----------



## Meaghan

Having Shosty 5 in the top 10 doesn't seem inappropriate to me (and not just because I voted for it). I think it's fine if we have symphonies in our top bracket that don't make it so high on other lists; after all, we are compiling a list of the most recommended symphonies by TC members, not necessarily the most highly esteemed by the general population.

Also:



World Violist said:


> _- I'm surprised that Mahler 2 is included, not Mahler 5_
> 
> I'm not the least bit surprised. In fact, I would have been surprised if Mahler 5 made it into the top 10. The fact that Beethoven 9 made it to the number 1 spot actually sets up Mahler 2 for inclusion in the top ten (actually I would have preferred Mahler 2 to take up the number 1 spot, but you know me, always the subversive one). The thing is, Mahler 2 is just more structurally and dramatically sound than Mahler 5, IMO.


 MAHLER 2 FTW. It's pretty much my favorite thing. I was pleased that it made #2, but would have been still happier had it made #1. But Bt 9 was destined for that spot from the beginning.


----------



## opus55

Sorry I didn't read the instruction on voting.
Here are my nominations for the next round of voting (11-20)

1. Brahms 1
2. Beethoven 6
3. Mahler 6
4. Dvorak 9
5. Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ravellian said:


> Amazingly, I agree with ALL of these comments! Very well stated. Although I think it may be a bit biased to state that "no Shostakovich symphony can be in the top 10." Also I have not heard of a composer named "Brahm." Is this some obscure 20th-century composer?
> 
> Also, Haydn must be represented fairly high on this list somehow. We need to agree to vote on one of his greatest symphonies.. I'd go for either No. 92 "Oxford" or No. 94 "Suprirse."


Brahm is just a typo, it should read Brahms but thats seems fairly obvious. Unfortunately i can no longer edit that post.

I do agree with you on Haydn, enough people vote for him but on too many diffferent symphonies. I voted 104 this round, but i think 94 has more votes so would recommend voting there. Otherwise i can agree with you to vote 94 next round.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Meaghan said:


> Having Shosty 5 in the top 10 doesn't seem inappropriate to me (and not just because I voted for it). I think it's fine if we have symphonies in our top bracket that don't make it so high on other lists; after all, we are compiling a list of the most recommended symphonies by TC members, not necessarily the most highly esteemed by the general population.


On the DDD list linked above, his 5th is given 18th place and his 10th is at 17. Personally i believe it is reasonable to have the 5th at such a high place, especially as no other symphony of his is on course to make the top 20.


----------



## Ravellian

It seems that message boards take away one's ability to use sarcastic humor. Yes, I know it was a typo. I thought it was funny. That's all. 

*sigh*


----------



## Meaghan

Ravellian said:


> It seems that message boards take away one's ability to use sarcastic humor.


I think the risk of having one's comments misconstrued is inherent in any sort of informal communication where you don't actually hear people's voices. Ah well. Part of the adventure of the internet, I guess.


----------



## Genoveva

opus55 said:


> Sorry I didn't read the instruction on voting.
> Here are my nominations for the next round of voting (11-20)
> 
> 1. Brahms 1
> 2. Beethoven 6
> 3. Mahler 6
> 4. Dvorak 9
> 5. Tchaikovsky 6


Mahler 6 has already qualified for round 2 so your vote here is wasted. You might want to reconsider your choices.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> I do agree with you on Haydn, enough people vote for him but on too many diffferent symphonies. I voted 104 this round, but i think 94 has more votes so would recommend voting there. Otherwise i can agree with you to vote 94 next round.


Not on my calculations. Haydn 104 has more votes than any other of his symphonies, and a further vote for 94 (my choice in this round) would not help him being placed in the 11-20 category.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> On the DDD list linked above, his *5th* is given 18th place and his 10th is at 17. Personally i believe it is reasonable to have the 5th at such a high place, especially as no other symphony of his is on course to make the top 20.


That looks about right in terms of popularity. I see that it was rated at No 22 on a previous symphony poll on this message board involving a larger sample of members.


----------



## Weston

I agree. I think it may have been mere coincidence that a couple of us liked DS' 5th enough to get it that high. Not only would having more people influence the outcome, but having the same people at a different time would also create a different outcome. My tastes slowly evolve. A decade ago all of my choices would have been romantic period symphonies.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sorry Ravellian.. It helps to go overload on smileys.

Ok then vote 104 if you like haydn!


----------



## Almaviva

1. Beethoven's 6th
2. Tchaikovsky's 6th
3. Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique
4. Mahler's 4th
5. Dvorak's New World Symphonie


----------



## Delicious Manager

I was very keen to participate in this, but if I miss a day (or two), there are so many pages of posts, it is very difficult to trace back to see where we are in the process. This isn't helped by the fact that most recent posts are not displayed near the beginning, as in most other forums (or can I change my display to 'show oldest first'?).

Regrettably, I don't know where an earth we are and so I will have to bow-out of further participation.


----------



## Genoveva

Delicious Manager said:


> I was very keen to participate in this, but if I miss a day (or two), there are so many pages of posts, it is very difficult to trace back to see where we are in the process. This isn't helped by the fact that most recent posts are not displayed near the beginning, as in most other forums (or can I change my display to 'show oldest first'?).
> 
> Regrettably, I don't know where an earth we are and so I will have to bow-out of further participation.


That's a pity. If it helps, for this Round you can nominate any 5 you like except:

1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Mahler's 2nd
3. Beethoven's 3rd
4. Mozart's 41st
5. Shostakovich's 5th
6. Mozart's 40th
7. Beethoven's 5th
8. Beethoven's 7th
9. Schubert's 9th
10. Brahm's 4th
11.Mahler's 6th
12.Schubert's 8th

The first 10 are the winners of Round 1, and the last two are the pre-qualifiers for Round 2 by virtue of their high score in Round 1.


----------



## Almaviva

Delicious Manager said:


> This isn't helped by the fact that most recent posts are not displayed near the beginning, as in most other forums (or can I change my display to 'show oldest first'?).


Yes, you can change whether you display newest posts first or oldest posts first. Go to User Control Panel on the top left, click on Edit Options, scrow down to the display mode option and pick the one you prefer from the little drop down menu.


----------



## emiellucifuge

That is such a shame, I hope it will not prevent you from participating in further rounds? Perhaps I will post a short update on each page from here-on


----------



## Delicious Manager

Genoveva said:


> That's a pity. If it helps, for this Round you can nominate any 5 you like except:
> 
> 1. Beethoven's 9th
> 2. Mahler's 2nd
> 3. Beethoven's 3rd
> 4. Mozart's 41st
> 5. Shostakovich's 5th
> 6. Mozart's 40th
> 7. Beethoven's 5th
> 8. Beethoven's 7th
> 9. Schubert's 9th
> 10. Brahm's 4th
> 11.Mahler's 6th
> 12.Schubert's 8th
> 
> The first 10 are the winners of Round 1, and the last two are the pre-qualifiers for Round 2 by virtue of their high score in Round 1.


With huge thanks to Genoveva for putting this poor, confused soul back on track, here are my next five nominations (3 carried over from original 5):

1. Nielsen 5
2. Mahler 9
3. Shostakovich 10
4. Sibelius 4
5. Prokofiev 6


----------



## joen_cph

> 5. Prokofiev 6, Sibelius 4


- good ones, I´m probably with them soon.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I see a worrying decrease in participation with with each stage 

The results will be ready in a few moments.


----------



## emiellucifuge

opus55 said:


> Sorry I didn't read the instruction on voting.
> Here are my nominations for the next round of voting (11-20)
> 
> 1. Brahms 1
> 2. Beethoven 6
> 3. Mahler 6
> 4. Dvorak 9
> 5. Tchaikovsky 6


Opus, this is really last minute and im pretty sure you wont reply in time, but Mahler 6 has already qualified for this round. Im going to take it out of your vote and shift Dvorak and Tchaikovsky up a rank each unless you respond within a few minutes which is unlikely. Hope you dont mind


----------



## opus55

emiellucifuge said:


> Opus, this is really last minute and im pretty sure you wont reply in time, but Mahler 6 has already qualified for this round. Im going to take it out of your vote and shift Dvorak and Tchaikovsky up a rank each unless you respond within a few minutes which is unlikely. Hope you dont mind


I should get my eyes checked out


----------



## emiellucifuge

opus55 said:


> I should get my eyes checked out


Hurray! Hurry and change your nomination - I just got to your post in my final recount.


----------



## opus55

Thanks for the second chance!
1. Brahms 1
2. Beethoven 6
3. Dvorak 9
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Mahler 5 (surprised it's not in the list yet!!)


----------



## emiellucifuge

No Problem,

So... here are the
Round 2 Results [11-20]
*
Mahler 6 (qualified in previous round)
Schubert 8 (qualified in previous round)

Beethoven 6
Dvorak 9
Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 5
Bruckner 8
Mahler 9
Mahler 4

There is a three-way-tie for the final qualification (votes and points):
Haydn 104 OR Sibelius 2 OR Sibelius 5
*

I propose two different ways to proceed further:
1. The standard way I would recommend - We simply ask for a vote from the three listed directly above and from there determine which is included, the other 2 qualify for the next round.
2. We also contest the qualification of Mahler 6 and Schubert 8, which qualified from the last round. This means we will take the 5 (those two + plus the three) and rank them in order of preference - deciding on the three which stay (and the other two possibly qualify for the next round).

The reason I recommend the 1st method is that the 2nd requires a more fundamental change to the system we have already agreed upon. This means we will probably have to examine more closely this practice and will mean more debate.

Ill give time for discussion after which a decision will be made. Unfortunately these things are a necessary evil if we want to get a good final result.

Edit: For those who are interested, a total of 51 different symphonies were nominated.


----------



## Guest

I think the first option is fine.

My preference would be:
1. Haydn 104
2. Sibelius 2
3. Sibelius 5


----------



## SuperTonic

I would go with option 1 as well.

1. Sibelius 2
2. Haydn 104
3. Sibelius 5


----------



## opus55

Option 1 sounds good to me. I won't vote this time since I'm not familiar enough with those works.


----------



## Rangstrom

Sibelius 5
Haydn 104
Sibelius 2


----------



## Art Rock

Sibelius 5
Sibelius 2
Haydn 104


----------



## Meaghan

Sibelius 5
Sibelius 2
Haydn 104


----------



## jhar26

1. Haydn 104
2. Sibelius 2
3. Sibelius 5


----------



## Genoveva

Option 1

1. Haydn 104
2. Sibelius 5
3. Sibelius 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

*For those of you returning to this thread this is the current situation:*



emiellucifuge said:


> Round 2 Results [11-20]
> 
> Mahler 6 (qualified in previous round)
> Schubert 8 (qualified in previous round)
> 
> Beethoven 6
> Dvorak 9
> Tchaikovsky 6
> Mahler 5
> Bruckner 8
> Mahler 9
> Mahler 4
> *
> There is a three-way-tie for the final qualification (votes and points):
> Haydn 104 OR Sibelius 2 OR Sibelius 5
> *
> 
> Now: simply vote for one of the three listed directly above and from there we can determine which is included, the other 2 qualify for the next round.
> 
> Edit: For those who are interested, a total of 51 different symphonies were nominated.


----------



## World Violist

OK, I'll vote Sibelius 5.


----------



## Charon

I vote for:

Haydn 104


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Haydn 104...


----------



## Meaghan

Sibelius 5


----------



## joen_cph

Sibelius 5


----------



## jhar26

Haydn 104...


----------



## SuperTonic

Sibelius 2


----------



## Nix

Sibelius 5


----------



## Ravellian

Haydn 104


----------



## Delicious Manager

My vote:

Mahler 9


----------



## Weston

I haven't been able to get too worked up over the Sibelius 5 yet, and though I love the final movement of the Haydn 104 "London," I'll stick with *Sibelius 2*.

(I admit I had to go back and audition excerpts to refresh my memory. I'll probably have to do that a lot as the symphonies get more obscure.)


----------



## Meaghan

Oh dear, 2 and 5 are going to split the Sibelius vote.


----------



## Guest

Haydn 104 is my vote.


----------



## jurianbai

sibelius 2


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sibelius 5


----------



## Art Rock

In case you do not count the ones we cast before you called for just one: Sibelius 5.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Do not worry Art Rock, i did count the symphony younall nominated as No. 1.

Its an exact tie between Haydn and Sib 5. I have reserved my own vote as a tie-breaking vote and have decided to go with the Sibelius. (I also feel that Sibelius as a person got more support through votes for his 2nd)

Next round:
*As before, please rank your top 5 from the symphonies below:
Dvorak 9
Beethoven 6
Tchaikovsky 6
Sibelius 5
Mahler 5
Mahler 4
Mahler 9
Mahler 6
Schubert 8
Bruckner 8*

N.B. Sibelius 2, and Haydn 104 are automatically qualified for the next bracket.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mahler 6
Dvorak 9
Bruckner 8
Schubert 8
Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## joen_cph

Bruckner 8
Mahler 9
Mahler 6
Mahler 5
Tchaikowsky 6


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*1. Schubert 8
2. Mahler 5
3. Dvořák 9
4. Mahler 9
5. Bruckner 8*


----------



## jhar26

-1 Schubert 8
-2 Tchaikovsky 6
-3 Beethoven 6
-4 Dvorak 9
-5 Mahler 4


----------



## Webernite

1. Schubert No. 8
2. Beethoven No. 6
3. Tchaikovsky No. 6
4. Sibelius No. 5
5. Dvorak No. 9


----------



## mamascarlatti

Mahler 4
Sibelius 5
Beethoven 6
Dvorak 9
Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Mahler 6
2. Dvorak 9
3. Tchaikovsky 6
4. Schubert 8
5. Mahler 5


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert 8
2. Mahler 4
3. Dvorak 9
4. Beethoven 6
5. Mahler 9

Five of my ten favourite symphonies. Voting against Bruckner 8 pains me.


----------



## Charon

My top five for this round:

1. Mahler 9
2. Beethoven 6
3. Tchaikovsky 6
4. Mahler 4
5. Mahler 5


----------



## Guest

1. Beethoven 6
2. Dvorak 9
3. Tchaikovsky 6
4. Schubert 8
5. Mahler 6


----------



## World Violist

1. Mahler 9
2. Bruckner 8
3. Mahler 6
4. Sibelius 5
5. Schubert 8


----------



## Rangstrom

Sibelius 5
Bruckner 8
Mahler 9
Mahler 5
Dvorak 9


----------



## Nix

1. Beethoven 6
2. Mahler 5
3. Sibelius 5
4. Dvorak 9
5. Tchaikovsky 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

*As we are on a new page.
Please rank your top 5 from the following:*
Mahler 4
Mahler 5
Mahler 6
Mahler 9
Bruckner 8
Sibelius 5
Beethoven 6
Tchaikovsky 6
Dvorak 9
Schubert 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Beethoven 6
2. Sibelius 5
3. Dvořák 9
4. Mahler 5
5. Bruckner 8


----------



## Meaghan

1. Beethoven 6
2. Sibelius 5
3. Mahler 5
4. Mahler 4
5. Mahler 6


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky 6
2. Mahler 5
3. Dvorak 9
4. Beethoven 6
5. Schubert 8


----------



## Weston

1. Dvorak 9
2. Schubert 8
3. Beethoven 6
4. Sibelius 5
5. Mahler 9

(I can't believe I'm voting for Mahler, but reviewing some of the movements I found a lot interesting going on in this one. Maybe I'll be a Mahler fan yet.)


----------



## Air

1. Bruckner 8
2. Mahler 6
3. Schubert 8
4. Dvorak 9
5. Beethoven 6


----------



## opus55

1. Mahler 6
2. Beethoven 6
3. Dvorak 9
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Mahler 5

Getting harder to rank. They're all good..


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mahler 9
2. Sibelius 5
3. Beethoven 6
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Bruckner 8


----------



## Genoveva

1. Schubert 8
2. Beethoven 6
3. Dvorak 9
4. Tchaikovsky 6
5. Mahler 4 (the only symphony of his I have any regard for, and even then not much)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Genoveva said:


> (the only symphony of his I have any regard for, and even then not much)


----------



## opus55

emiellucifuge said:


>


lol
I've seen a classical fan online who doesn't like Mozart. I was like  but I fully respect other people's taste.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

well...I would say that people in North America are quite predictable: Beethoven, Mahler, Mozart are always there. I'd suggest Russian guys, yes: solid Russian as Rimsky-Korsakov, Anton Rubinstein, Sergei Rachmaninov, Sergei Prokofiev, Schnittke...They are great!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> well...I would say that people in North America are quite predictable: Beethoven, Mahler, Mozart are always there. I'd suggest Russian guys, yes: solid Russian as Rimsky-Korsakov, Anton Rubinstein, Sergei Rachmaninov, Sergei Prokofiev, Schnittke...They are great!
> 
> Martin


Yay!

But it's too late, can't give my say. I'm not into all those major composers, Dvorak and Schubert would be my only likely choices there.


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But it's too late, can't give my say. I'm not into all those major composers, Dvorak and Schubert would be my only likely choices there.


Well, we're still near the top of the list. As we get into later brackets, I expect more composers outside the "majors" will start entering the pool. Hopefully. So check back!


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


>


What's the problem? Mahler is not everyone's favourite composer. He is not among my favourites, for sure. I used to like his symphonies 1, 4, 5 but have grown lukewarm towards them in comparison with works by earlier composers. The rest of Mahler's symphonies I find tedious.

Incidentally, I have spotted a previous thread on this Board which lists members' favourite 20 composers. It would seem that there was quite a large response, with many more contributors than to this thread.

I have only glanced quickly at the lists but it would seem that a majority of members at the time did NOT include Mahler in their list of favourite composers. I would guess that Mahler is not among the top 15 as rated by those members.

Now that's interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Genoveva

opus55 said:


> lol
> I've seen a classical fan online who doesn't like Mozart. I was like  but I fully respect other people's taste.


If you dig around on this Board a little more than you evidently have you'll find that the phenomenon to which you refer is not an isolated event. It's just that some of them are currently hiding. LOL.


----------



## Genoveva

Meaghan said:


> Well, we're still near the top of the list. As we get into later brackets, I expect more composers outside the "majors" will start entering the pool. Hopefully. So check back!


The thought is more than a little worrying to me that people who have no opinions on the greatest symphonies (because they're not familiar with the relevant composers) might have a worthwhile contribution to make in selecting the best amongst all the lower end material. I would have thought that there is certain order of things ...


----------



## World Violist

Genoveva said:


> If you dig around on this Board a little more than you evidently have you'll find that the phenomenon to which you refer is not an isolated event. It's just that some of them are currently hiding. LOL.


I don't we're hiding so much as just not being provoked/ignoring provocation. Oh shoot, did I just say "we?"


----------



## Genoveva

World Violist said:


> I don't we're hiding so much as just not being provoked/ignoring provocation. Oh shoot, did I just say "we?"


I was merely bemused by the comment by the previous poster that he had once come across someone who didn't like Mozart, as if this is an extreme rarity, when in fact I guess there's a healthy bunch of them evidently lurking around here hoping not to be provoked.

As I hope I explained I'm not a big fan of Mahler although I don't dislike him in the same way that some people feel drawn to criticise certain composers they don't like. Some of his symphonies I quite like but not as much as I once used to. There are several I do not like, e.g. No 6, which to me sounds like a cheap film score. Others are so long I get bored with them.

In fact I started out several years liking late Romantic and Impressionist music but slowly moved backwards in time, starting afresh with Vivaldi, Bach and Handel and moving forward from there to end with Brahms.

It wouldn't do if we all had the same tastes.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Of course Mahler is not everyone favourite, but to only have regard for one of his symphonies and then even not that much! Have you listened to them all?

Results to follow imminently


----------



## emiellucifuge

Round 2 Results

*
1. Dvorak 9
2. Beethoven 6
3. Tchaikovsky 6
4. Schubert 8
5. Mahler 5
6. Sibelius 5
7. Mahler 6
8. Mahler 9
9. Bruckner 8
10. Mahler 4*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Here is our full list so far:

1. Beethoven's 9th
2. Mahler's 2nd
3. Beethoven's 3rd
4. Mozart's 41st
5. Shostakovich's 5th
6. Mozart's 40th
7. Beethoven's 5th
8. Beethoven's 7th
9. Schubert's 9th
10. Brahm's 4th
11. Dvorak 9
12. Beethoven 6
13. Tchaikovsky 6
14. Schubert 8
15. Mahler 5
16. Sibelius 5
17. Mahler 6
18. Mahler 9
19. Bruckner 8
20. Mahler 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Round 3 - 21-30

*Please, as usual, nominate your top 5 symphonies for this next spot*

Sibelius 2 and Haydn 104 are already qualified *do not vote for these*


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruckner 9
2. Gorecki 3
3. Berlioz Fantastique
4. Mendelssohn 3 (Scottish)
5. Brahms 3


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Nielsen 5
2. Shostakovich 10
3. Sibelius 4
4. Prokofiev 6
5. Mozart 39


----------



## Nix

1. Sibelius 3
2. Mahler 1
3. Brahms 1
4. Dvorak 8
5. Saint-Saens 3


----------



## opus55

Genoveva said:


> If you dig around on this Board a little more than you evidently have you'll find that the phenomenon to which you refer is not an isolated event. It's just that some of them are currently hiding. LOL.


I found the "I hate" thread after I got home last night. It was the funniest thread I've seen so far here. I enjoyed reading why people didn't like particular composer. Great to see people posting their unfiltered opinions.


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 8
2. Brahms No. 3
3. Brahms No. 1
4. Prokofiev No. 2
5. Prokofiev No. 5


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> Of course Mahler is not everyone favourite, but to only have regard for one of his symphonies and then even not that much! Have you listened to them all?


Thankyou for that.

At least I have voted for one of Mahler's symphonies.

How many symphonies by Berlioz, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Sibelius, Prokofiev, Nielsen (to name but a few) have you voted for?

Have you listened to any by these people?


----------



## emiellucifuge

My post was not meant to patronising, demeaning or negative in any way. I merely wondered whether you had listened to them all, while feigning outrage.

Ive only voted for a Prokofiev symphony so far.
And yes of course I have, why do you ask?


----------



## Genoveva

opus55 said:


> I found the "I hate" thread after I got home last night. It was the funniest thread I've seen so far here. I enjoyed reading why people didn't like particular composer. Great to see people posting their unfiltered opinions.


There are several others. Perhaps the funniest of the whole lot was one about Mozart being "garbage". I spotted it somewhere last week but not sure where. Dig around you'll find it.


----------



## opus55

Genoveva said:


> There are several others. Perhaps the funniest of the whole lot was one about Mozart being "garbage". I spotted it somewhere last week but not sure where. Dig around you'll find it.


I'm going to track down who said Mozart was "garbage" :lol: Just kidding. I'll try to find those threads.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> My post was not meant to patronising, demeaning or negative in any way. I merely wondered whether you had listened to them all, while feigning outrage.
> 
> Ive only voted for a Prokofiev symphony so far.
> And yes of course I have, why do you ask?


Of course I've heard all of Mahler's symphonies, ad nauseam in fact. If you had read what I wrote earlier you will see that I have grown tired of them or find them boring (not an uncommon experience).


----------



## Weston

Well, I for one am not hiding, but I have evolved from loathing Mozart's music to tepidly enjoying it when I hear it. I even find the Fugue K. 426 astonishing, but that's not typical of Mozart at all. More like Bach with startling dissonance. Generally I still dislike all the Alberti bass and apoggiaturas. Beethoven used these too, but Mozart is is rife with the gimmick (for my tastes). 

I'll probably vote for some of his symphonies in this exercise.

@ emiellucifuge - my new list is coming when I get home from work tonight and review a few more symphonies.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im sorry I cant see that written. You may find them tedious after the first listen due to their length and bombast for all i know.

Why do you ask about those other composers?


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 36
2. Mozart 38
3. Schubert 5
4. Gorecki 3
5. Mendelssohn 4


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> Im sorry I cant see that written. You may find them tedious after the first listen due to their length and bombast for all i know.


In post number 276, I wrote:_...As I hope I explained I'm not a big fan of Mahler although I don't dislike him in the same way that some people feel drawn to criticise certain composers they don't like. Some of his symphonies I quite like but not as much as I once used to. There are several I do not like, e.g. No 6, which to me sounds like a cheap film score. Others are so long I get bored with them._



> Why do you ask about those other composers?


Only as a quid pro quo. If you feel justified in asking whether I have heard all of Mahler symphonies because I said that I am only partly keen on one of them, then it doesn't seem unreasonable for me to ask whether you have heard all the symphonies of composers, such Sibelius, who have not made any showing in your voting so far.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Nielsen 5
2. Sibelius 7
3. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
4. Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
5. Mozart 39


----------



## emiellucifuge

The post quoted does not at all suggest that you have listened to all symphonies, nor that you have listened 'ad nauseum'. As stated before, i may as well conclude that you grew tired of a symphony during the first listen, on account of its sheer length and bombast.

I suppose you are justified in asking me these questions. Prokofiev i have voted for the 5th which is a big favourite of mine. I believe the 6th and possibly 7th deserve placings but not quite yet. Sibelius, his symphonies are fantastic but arguably do not occupy a significant place in history. Same goes for Mendelssohn. Schumann im not a huge fan of his orchestral works. Nielsen and Berlioz i regret not placing so far but there are simply too many good symphonies.

Please, i respect your opinion and my use of smilies was meant in the lightest of humour. Lets move on.


----------



## Genoveva

emiellucifuge said:


> Please, i respect your opinion and my use of smilies was meant in the lightest of humour. Lets move on.


Come off it. It looked like you were trying to put me down, and I won't tolerate that from anyone. Byee, that's the end of my involvement in this thread.


----------



## emiellucifuge

That is a shame.

This first one is rather comic. It is called eek, and the big eyes make me feel that this guy has seen something unbelievable.

This one has blushed cheeks, it looks shy and embarassed.

This one is called confused.

I do not find it 'unbelievable' that another human being with individual tastes may not enjoy Mahler as much as I do, so I stand by what i said earlier. These smilies are designed to be humorous, and that is how i meant to use them.


----------



## jhar26

Genoveva said:


> Come off it. It looked like you were trying to put me down, and I won't tolerate that from anyone. Byee, that's the end of my involvement in this thread.


Lighten up a bit. Nobody's trying to put you down.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just a reminder to those viewing the thread.

*We are currently nominating for 21-30, please nominate 5.*

You may not nominate any of the 20 already selected, nor may you nominate Sibelius 2 or Haydn 104


----------



## jhar26

1 Mozart 38
2 Mendelssohn 4
3 Mozart 36
4 Haydn 94
5 Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## joen_cph

1. Nielsen 5
2. Martinu 6




3. Bruckner 4
4. Shostakovich 8
5. Sibelius 4


----------



## charismajc

Normally i could care less about these online quarrels, but i feel the need to respond here.

Emiellucifuge, a reasonable person could take your emoticons the wrong way. I probably would have and wouldn't have interpreted the post as a light-heartened, humorous response.


----------



## SuperTonic

Prokofiev 5
Brahms 1
Shostakovich 10
Tchaikovsky 5
Mendelssohn 4


----------



## Ravellian

This board seems very biased towards Germans and less congenial to the Russians. Not that that's a really bad thing, just an observation..

1. Tchaikovsky 4
2. Nielsen 5
3. Schumann 4
4. Haydn 94
5. Rachmaninov 2


----------



## Air

Bruckner 9
Prokofiev 2
Nielsen 4
Berlioz Romeo et Juliette
Stravinsky Psalmensinfonie


----------



## Weston

Yes, folks. That's what emoticons are for -- to soften the blow of a little jab meant in jest. This goes all the way back to bulletin board days before the internet.

My nominations:

Brahms 1
Mozart 39 (LOVE that 3rd movement)
Vaughan-Williams 2 "London"
Bruckner 9
Gliere 3 "Il'ya Muromets" (Well, you wanted more Russians.)


----------



## Guest

1. Bruckner 4
2. Berlioz Symphonie fantastique
3. Rachmaninoff 2
4. Tchaikovsky 3
5. Suk Asrael


----------



## emiellucifuge

Charismajc: I apologise if it seemed that way, but i have stated multiple times that i intended it in a light way.

Yes you may nominate the Symphony of Psalms, but currently you have already nominated 5 others!


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Charismajc: I apologise if it seemed that way, but i have stated multiple times that i intended it in a light way.
> 
> Yes you may nominate the Symphony of Psalms, but currently you have already nominated 5 others!


I have edited my nominations for this round. The Symphony of Psalms is now my fifth pick.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Berlioz Fantastique
Bruckner 7* (surprising Bruckner 9's getting more support than Bruckner 7)
*Haydn 95* (not a typo. I gotta be me. 
I am heartened that Haydn remains on our minds after the nomination of 104, though)
*Shostakovich 10* (The professionals' choice for best Shostakovich symphony!)
*Beethoven 8*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prokofiev 5
Rachmaninov 2
Dvorak 7
Berlioz Fant
Vaughan Williams 2


----------



## Ravellian

Hey, Chi.... would you mind changing your Haydn vote to No. 94? If we split the vote amongst the symphonies he won't be nominated at all...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Ravellian said:


> Hey, Chi.... would you mind changing your Haydn vote to No. 94? If we split the vote amongst the symphonies he won't be nominated at all...


I guess I would have done 'Papa' more good if I selected 94; just as I would have done Bruckner more good by choosing 9. These choices are strategic rather than tactical... I wanted to get Bruckner 7 in the discussion with the hope that people would think about it in the next wave. I also hope that Haydn enthusiasts will revisit 95. I've said elsewhere that it's hampered by not having a cool nickname... but I don't know if he ever wrote anything better.

Besides, I'm taking the calculated risk that Haydn 94 & Bruckner 9 will be okay without me. 
As risks go, this is a pretty benign one...


----------



## World Violist

1. Enescu 3
2. Sibelius 7
3. Bruckner 9
4. Sibelius 3
5. Sibelius 6


----------



## Rangstrom

I'm trying to focus on composers not yet represented. As much as i enjoy Mahler I need a little variety. I find that my selections are strongly influenced by works that have had a transcendent performance (Bernstein's Haydn 83, Maag's Mendelssohn 3). The Suk Asreal nominated above is a thought provoking selection, but I've yet to hear a really great performance.

1. Nielsen 4
2. Mendelssohn 3
3. Elgar 2
4. Prokofiev 5
5. Harris 3


----------



## Guest

Rangstrom said:


> I'm trying to focus on composers not yet represented. As much as i enjoy Mahler I need a little variety. I find that my selections are strongly influenced by works that have had a transcendent performance (Bernstein's Haydn 83, Maag's Mendelssohn 3). *The Suk Asreal nominated above is a thought provoking selection, but I've yet to hear a really great performance.*
> 
> 1. Nielsen 4
> 2. Mendelssohn 3
> 3. Elgar 2
> 4. Prokofiev 5
> 5. Harris 3


I don't know which you have already heard, but I enjoy Vaclav Neumann's recording on Supraphon.


----------



## Rangstrom

DrMike, I did hear part of the Neumann on the radio. It was enjoyable, but didn't tempt me to track it down. I have the '52 Talich on a poor sounding LP and the '81 Kubelik on a hard to find cd. All good performances, but I just suspect there could be so much more. I did some searching of reviews and it sounds like the Ashkenazy may be what I'm looking for. I'll have to find a copy.


----------



## Almaviva

Berlioz's Fantastique
Tchaikowsky 5th
Prokofiev 5th
Mozart 39
Shostakovich 10


----------



## emiellucifuge

Round 3 - Prelim Results

A total of 46 symphonies nominated. The votes are starting to spread thin, no longer is one symphony getting 16 votes - instead the highest is 7 here.

The 10 Qualified:
*
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Nielsen 5 
Shostakovich 10
Bruckner 9
Mozart 39
Brahms 1
Prokofiev 5
Mozart 38
Mendelssohn 4
Rachmaninov 2

As usual, please rank your top 5 from this list*


----------



## joen_cph

1.Nielsen 5
2.Bruckner 9
3.Shostakovich 10 
3.Rachmaninov 2
5.Prokofiev 5


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms No. 1
2. Prokofiev No. 5
3. Mozart No. 38
4. Mozart No. 39
5. Bruckner No. 9


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bruckner 9
2. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
3. Mendelssohn 4
4. Brahms 1
5. Shostakovich 10

I had the impression that Mendelssohn's 3d (Scottish) got more nominations than the 4th (Italian), but I could be wrong.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ill check for you later, but i dont think so...,


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Round 3 - Prelim Results
> 
> A total of 46 symphonies nominated. The votes are starting to spread thin, no longer is one symphony getting 16 votes - instead the highest is 7 here. [/B]


Yes, and this is getting harder. There are a lot more really good 2nd and 3rd tier works to choose from. I had to spend a lot of time reviewing the nominations. Whew! I discovered I wasn't that familiar with the Prokofiev somehow. I gave it a good listen, but it still didn't rank with me.

1. Bruckner 9 *****
2. Shostakovich 10 ****
3. Nielsen 5 ****
4. Mozart 39 ****
5. Brahms 1 ****

Though I think I nominated the Brahms, I am disappointed in its charisma when compared to some of the others in the list. Still it's a nice homage to Beethoven.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Nielsen 5
2. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
3. Mozart 39
4. Prokofiev 5
5. Shostakovich 10


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi Art Rock, his 4th gained one more vote than the 3rd - 3:2


----------



## Air

Bruckner 9
Nielsen 5
Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_
Prokofiev 5
Mendelssohn 4


----------



## Ravellian

Still no Schumann or Tchaik 4? 

1. Nielsen 5
2. Berlioz fantastique
3. Shostakovich 10
4. Rachmaninov 2
5. Mozart 38


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hmm... I much prefer tchaik 5, but Schumann im not too good with. What would you say characterises his symphonies? What makes them special?


----------



## Rangstrom

Berlioz Fantastique
Nielsen 5
Mendelssohn 4
Prokofiev 5
Brahms 1


----------



## Art Rock

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Art Rock, his 4th gained one more vote than the 3rd - 3:2


Thanks for checking.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 38
-2 Mendelssohn 4
-3 Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique
-4 Prokofiev 5
-5 Mozart 39


----------



## Meaghan

1. Fantastique
2. Rach 2
3. Prokofiev 5
4. Mendelssohn 4
5. Brahms 1


----------



## SuperTonic

We can also include Sibelius 2 and Haydn 104 in this round can't we? Or am I confused?
These are the two symphonies that just missed making the previous 10.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hi supertonic. Dont include them as theyve already qualified automatically from the last round.


----------



## SuperTonic

Thanks for the clarification.
Here are my 5:

1. Brahms 1
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Shostakovich 10
4. Mendelssohn 4
5. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Guest

1. Berlioz Symphonie fantastique
2. Bruckner 9
3. Rachmaninov 2
4. Mendelssohn 4
5. Mozart 39


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> Round 3 - Prelim Results
> 
> A total of 46 symphonies nominated. The votes are starting to spread thin, no longer is one symphony getting 16 votes - instead the highest is 7 here.
> 
> The 10 Qualified:
> *
> Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
> Nielsen 5
> Shostakovich 10
> Bruckner 9
> Mozart 39
> Brahms 1
> Prokofiev 5
> Mozart 38
> Mendelssohn 4
> Rachmaninov 2
> 
> As usual, please rank your top 5 from this list*


HOOOOOOH (High pitch)

Nah, still won't vote, I just hope some people like it and its insanity.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*1. Berlioz Fantastique
2. Shostakovich 10
3. Bruckner 9
4. Prokofiev 5
5. Mendelssohn 4*


----------



## Ravellian

emiellucifuge said:


> Hmm... I much prefer tchaik 5, but Schumann im not too good with. What would you say characterises his symphonies? What makes them special?


I'm not too keen on the first three, but Symphony No. 4 in D minor is an amazing piece of music. It's got a very memorable main theme, and the form is a very unique reimagining of sonata-form. The entire symphony is like one long sonata-form, with the first movement being an exposition of sorts.


----------



## Almaviva

1. Berlioz Fantastique
2. Prokofiev 5
3. Mozart 39
4. Shostakovich 10
5. Mendelssohn 4


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 38
2. Shostakovich 10
3. Mozart 39
4. Mendelssohn 4
5. Berlioz Fantastique


----------



## ChamberNut

I'm late in the game for joining this thread, but here are my Top 5 for the 3rd round.

1. Shostakovich 10
2. Bruckner 9
3. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
4. Brahms 1
5. Mozart 39


----------



## Guest

Well, I've been following this thread since shortly after it started. (I was at a hotel without internet during the exciting opening days of the thread.) So I have not played. And I have refrained from commenting so far, even though my tongue is bleeding pretty freely from where I've had to bite it. But this comment was too much to pass on.


Weston said:


> There are a lot more really good 2nd and 3rd tier works to choose from.


Really? You really think of these works as 2nd or 3rd tier. Wow. These are splendid pieces, as interesting and fulfilling as any on the so-called top ten. More so, I would think.

And I was going to wait until the show was over to make this comment, but since it will be ignored, it really don't matter none when I make it, eh? And that is, that the participants don't seem to have listened to all that many symphonies. Not nearly enough, I would think, to post anything to a list of this sort. (And if you have listened to a lot of music, then I doubt that you'd be interested in a list of any sort. But that's just a guess.)

I know I don't know from this thread how many symphonies each poster is familiar with, but two or three things have seemed significant. One, the most likely (most well-known, most popular) symphonies are the ones that made the first "cut." Two, the symphonies that people have noted as not being in the top ten somewhere are also all very well-known, popular, et cetera. And three, several posters have mentioned particular symphonies that they're not familiar with. And these have all been pretty well-known pieces, too. So really? You're not familiar with famous symphony x, y, or z and yet you feel comfortable ranking symphonies a, b, and c?

I'll ask one question, just for example. A few people eventually got around to mentioning Berlioz' _Symphonie fantastique._ Enough that now it might actually get onto this TC recommended list. Here's my question for those people: are you familiar with Berlioz' other symphonies? If not, how can you know that _Symphonie fantastique_ "deserves" to be high on the list?

If it were me, I'd say "Go and listen to more symphonies, a lot more symphonies, before voting on this thread." And, of course, if you _were_ to do that, you would no longer be interested in voting on this thread! There's glory for you!!


----------



## Ravellian

some guy, if you hate mainstream classical music so much, then why are you here? This place is a forum for people who enjoy the music of the giants of the 18th, 19th, and much of the 20th century. If all you care about is atonality/minimalism/experimental/etc music, that's fine, but that's really not what we talk about here. Your posts do not add anything meaningful to our discussions here and are frankly rather annoying.


----------



## Guest

Ravellian, where did you ever get the idea that i hate mainstream classical music? You must be projecting. I'm here because I enjoy listening to music and talking to other people about what I love. "Music" includes "mainstream classical music."

Anyway, your suggestion that this forum is only for people who like "the giants of the 18th, 19th, and much of the 20th century" is really annoying. Frankly. Just because I also enjoy "atonality/minimalism/experimental/etc" (and just your choice of words betrays how little you know about what I enjoy) doesn't mean I don't also enjoy Mahler and Dvorak and Beethoven and Haydn and Bach.

Because I do.

Just because you're put off by newer classical music doesn't mean it's not worth listening to or talking about. And the suggestion that I'm in the wrong place because I happen to enjoy some musics that you do not is pretty flagrant. I'm not constantly talking about Elvis Presley or the Rolling Stones or the Eagles or Michael Jackson or Justin Timberlake or Lady Gaga on classical threads. I agree, that might be a little annoying. But that all of us should stick only to "the giants" (and who gets to decide that, mon frere? you?) and to only of part of the vast world we now call "classical" (no medieval or renaissance? really?) is truly breathtaking.

I have a counter suggestion for you: listen to music and talk about music and leave off the personal attacks.


----------



## Guest

some guy said:


> Well, I've been following this thread since shortly after it started. (I was at a hotel without internet during the exciting opening days of the thread.) So I have not played. And I have refrained from commenting so far, even though my tongue is bleeding pretty freely from where I've had to bite it. But this comment was too much to pass on.
> Really? You really think of these works as 2nd or 3rd tier. Wow. These are splendid pieces, as interesting and fulfilling as any on the so-called top ten. More so, I would think.
> 
> And I was going to wait until the show was over to make this comment, but since it will be ignored, it really don't matter none when I make it, eh? And that is, that the participants don't seem to have listened to all that many symphonies. Not nearly enough, I would think, to post anything to a list of this sort. (And if you have listened to a lot of music, then I doubt that you'd be interested in a list of any sort. But that's just a guess.)
> 
> I know I don't know from this thread how many symphonies each poster is familiar with, but two or three things have seemed significant. One, the most likely (most well-known, most popular) symphonies are the ones that made the first "cut." Two, the symphonies that people have noted as not being in the top ten somewhere are also all very well-known, popular, et cetera. And three, several posters have mentioned particular symphonies that they're not familiar with. And these have all been pretty well-known pieces, too. So really? You're not familiar with famous symphony x, y, or z and yet you feel comfortable ranking symphonies a, b, and c?
> 
> I'll ask one question, just for example. A few people eventually got around to mentioning Berlioz' _Symphonie fantastique._ Enough that now it might actually get onto this TC recommended list. Here's my question for those people: are you familiar with Berlioz' other symphonies? If not, how can you know that _Symphonie fantastique_ "deserves" to be high on the list?
> 
> If it were me, I'd say "Go and listen to more symphonies, a lot more symphonies, before voting on this thread." And, of course, if you _were_ to do that, you would no longer be interested in voting on this thread! There's glory for you!!


The hand-wringing and anguish that have been expressed by various people regarding what has or has not been included up to this point, or what position various pieces have been assigned, is getting kind of tiresome. This is meant to be something fun for us to do, to get an idea of how the people participating rank the great symphonies. Probably one of the best things to come of it is that many people will look at various pieces and become curious if they have not heard them before. But we aren't attempting to create the definitive, hands down list. All the people who bemoan this process seem to read more into it than those participating. The musical world will not be turned upside down based on the final results. The title is "The TC 150 Top-Recommended Symphonies." Not the best symphonies. Not the greatest symphonies. But the top-recommended ones by those on TC choosing to participate. By your comments above, you would think that nobody could comment on any piece of classical music unless they have first become fairly well acquainted with every piece ever written. That just seems completely unrealistic.

For the sheer fact that we are on this forum, we will probably at some point look into some of the less well known composers and their works. I wouldn't worry that people on here are being robbed of some important opportunity to be exposed to less well known, but equally worthy symphonies. And people who don't frequent this forum probably won't care anyways.

So heaven forbid that I make someone feel like I am challenging their right to speak their mind for or against this, but is it really more than just to draw attention to yourself and try to make those of us participating seem woefully unsophisticated and utterly unequal to the task we have set ourselves to, and at the same time make yourself seem so much more sophisticated?


----------



## Ravellian

_So heaven forbid that I make someone feel like I am challenging their right to speak their mind for or against this, but is it really more than just to draw attention to yourself and try to make those of us participating seem woefully unsophisticated and utterly unequal to the task we have set ourselves to, and at the same time make yourself seem so much more sophisticated?_

Well said, because that's exactly what he's doing.

_Anyway, your suggestion that this forum is only for people who like "the giants of the 18th, 19th, and much of the 20th century" is really annoying. Frankly. Just because I also enjoy "atonality/minimalism/experimental/etc" (and just your choice of words betrays how little you know about what I enjoy) doesn't mean I don't also enjoy Mahler and Dvorak and Beethoven and Haydn and Bach._

Funny, because after reading about 50 of your posts, I would have thought you hated everything that didn't sound like nails scraping on a chalkboard. Look, just stop trying to make yourself look sophisticated, stop mocking our preferences, and we'll be fine. Otherwise, you really should leave.


----------



## Air

some guy said:


> I'll ask one question, just for example. A few people eventually got around to mentioning Berlioz' _Symphonie fantastique._ Enough that now it might actually get onto this TC recommended list. Here's my question for those people: are you familiar with Berlioz' other symphonies? If not, how can you know that _Symphonie fantastique_ "deserves" to be high on the list?


I can only speak for myself, but I actually prefer Berlioz's _Romeo and Juliette_ to his more famous work;, hence, I nominated it earlier instead. Not that I dislike the _Symphonie Fantastique_ though, it's a great piece, and I heartily endorse it in the current voting round.

I wonder if this may be the case for Prokofiev's 2nd too, which I and a few others consider his best symphony (or at least our favorite). I see that the 5th is well on its way to listhood, but continuing to endorse his 2nd, 3rd, and 6th symphonies is probably nothing more than a fool's hope, unless we are able to win over a few more supporters.


----------



## Guest

Ravellian said:


> ...after reading about 50 of your posts, I would have thought you hated everything that didn't sound like nails scraping on a chalkboard. Look, just stop trying to make yourself look sophisticated, stop mocking our preferences, and we'll be fine. Otherwise, you really should leave.


One, you really shouldn't be asking your fellow posters to leave. Unless you're a moderator, and I've been doing something out of line. And then you wouldn't be asking....

Two, I haven't done any mocking of anyone's preferences. That's something you have done to me, though, several times.

Three, the bare idea that I would come to TC in order to look sophisticated. Really, gents. Is that really the best you've got? That's just silly.

Four, you should read those fifty posts again, a little more carefully. (Liking "A" does not translate into disliking "B".) And we, all three of us, should let this thread get back to its business. I'm sorry I interrupted. Please, carry on!!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thank you for your input, it has been thoughtful, but I do agree with DrMike that this is only a list of symphonies that many of our users can eventually recommend to those joining us for the first time, and that perhaps your criticism is an over-analysis and overestimates our intentions.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

In light of recent developments, I immediately thought of the opening post-


emiellucifuge said:


> Again, some people dislike lists and polls. I understand and respect this but please refrain from posting your criticisms here.


And then there are those who didn't get the memo...

Can't help myself saying I don't find a lot of glory in _that_.

This only scratches the surface of the full extent of my feelings in this matter- and further digression may result in my revealing the remainder of them (i.e.: I might empty the rest of the can).


----------



## emiellucifuge

Chi_townPhilly said:


> In light of recent developments, I immediately thought of the opening post-And then there are those who didn't get the memo...


Wow, even i forgot about that. 
Im just in the process of counting now.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Oh and here are mine:

Prokofiev 5
Rach 2
Berlioz SF
Shostakovich 10
Nielsen 5


----------



## Guest

Chi_townPhilly said:


> In light of recent developments, I immediately thought of the opening post-And then there are those who didn't get the memo...


I did apologize already for starting this distraction!

Anyway, to ingratiate myself with you and with emiellucifuge, I'll make five picks and then go off onto some other thread where I can annoy Ravellian. Not that I'll be *trying* to do that, you understand. It will just happen.

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Nielsen 5
Bruckner 9
Prokofiev 5
Brahms 1


----------



## Weston

Let's rise above it, folks. I have gotten some great recommendations from some guy in the past. I can forgive his passions. That is how I choose to interpret his comments.

For the record, I couldn't help chuckling over the advice to listen to more symphonies. It's true I've only been listening since 1968 or so.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks for your contribution Someguy, I hope you'll return in the next rounds despite your issues with the process?

In any case, we are moving along swiftly and are now done with this round - what was it round 3? Ive lost track...

Round 3 results!
*
1. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
2. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
3. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
4. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4
5. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
6. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
7. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
8. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
9. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
10. Mozart - Symphony No. 38
*

Ill post an updated version of the list in progress so far, and then I will open the next round. You may have noticed I havent included any vote/point data for a while but I would be happy to disclose any data from the most recent vote (unfortunately only the most recent) upon request.

@Ravellian: Notice I spelt Brahms correctly!

Oh and, Haydn 104 and Sibelius 2 are qualified automatically.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5 
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9 
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'


----------



## Webernite

Still a bit bemused by the Shostakovich, and Brahms is doing terribly...


----------



## joen_cph

1. Martinu 6




2. Vaughan-Williams 4
3. Sibelius 4
4. Pettersson 8
5. Elgar 1


----------



## jhar26

Webernite said:


> Still a bit bemused by the Shostakovich, and Brahms is doing terribly...


Two in the top 30 including one in the top 10 is not too shabby. Haydn is the one that is doing terrible. I'm considering nominating five Haydn symphonies next in the hope that at least one of them will make it.


----------



## Webernite

You mean in the top 40.


----------



## Webernite

Actually, no, the list is just weird. It skips the 20s.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yeah sorry, it should now show the top 30 as thats where weve got to. That was just a series of typos


----------



## emiellucifuge

*please feel free to nominate your next 5 symphonies*

Haydn 104 and Sibelius 2 are qualified automatically.


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 8
2. Brahms No. 3
3. Prokofiev No. 2
4. Mahler No. 8
5. Whichever Haydn gets the most votes


----------



## Guest

1. Bruckner 4
2. Tchaikovsky 3
3. Suk Asrael
*4. Haydn 103
5. Haydn 45*

Sorry, I forgot about the 104. I have changed my nominations.


----------



## Ravellian

Glad to see Nielsen, Sibelius, and Rachmaninov have made the list.

1. *Tchaikovsky 4*
2. Schumann 4
3. Haydn 104
4. Brahms 3
5. Mozart 25


----------



## emiellucifuge

DrMike said:


> 1. Bruckner 4
> 2. Tchaikovsky 3
> 3. Suk Asrael
> 4. Haydn 104
> 5. Haydn 103


Guys, please dont vote for Haydn 104 or Sibelius 2. I forgot to remind you but theyve already qualified.


----------



## Guest

Berlioz, Romeo et Juliette
Webern, Symphony
Nielsen, Symphony #6
Prokofiev, Symphony #6
Dhomont, Frankenstein Symphony


----------



## SuperTonic

Tchaikovsky 5
Saint-Saens 3
Dvorak 8
Haydn 103
Mahler 1


----------



## Nix

1. Sibelius 3
2. Mahler 1
3. Dvorak 8
4. Saint Saens 3
5. Shostakovich 1


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

jhar26 said:


> I'm considering nominating five Haydn symphonies next in the hope that at least one of them will make it.


Thought crossed _my_ mind...

1. Haydn 103
2. Haydn 95
3. Haydn 94

(okay, I'm not going to go TOTALLY crazy like that)

4. Bruckner 7
5. Beethoven 8


----------



## joen_cph

Sorry, when posting I didn´t know that Sibelius 2 had qualified automatically. Am thinking that the 2 Sibs so far will be allright on this level & would like to change my nomitation, from the previous

_1. Martinu 6




2. Vaughan-Williams 4
3. Sibelius 4
4. Pettersson 8
5. Elgar 1 _

to 
1. Martinu 6




2. Vaughan-Williams 4
3. Pettersson 8
4. Elgar I (it must be time for some Brits now ....)
5. Honegger 3




 (the Baudo recording being better, though)


----------



## Rangstrom

To add some, mostly, new names:


1. Harris 3
2. Brian 1
3. Elgar 1 (I prefer 2 but didn't want to split the vote)
4. Janacek Sinfonietta
5. Blomdahl 3 Facetter


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 36
-2 Haydn 94
-3 Haydn 96
-4 Haydn 82
-5 Haydn 103


----------



## Air

Prokofiev 2
Nielsen 4
Berlioz _Romeo et Juliette_
Stravinsky _Psalmensinfonie_
Bruckner 7


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 36
2. Beethoven 2
3. Schubert 5
4. Haydn 102
5. Haydn 88


----------



## Air

Rangstrom said:


> 2. Brian 1


I'll be receiving this within the next week. Hopefully I'll be among those singing its praises after a couple of listens.


----------



## Rangstrom

Which recording: Naxos or Boult? Like most of the great works, it reveals its magic slowly.


----------



## Air

Rangstrom said:


> Which recording: Naxos or Boult? Like most of the great works, it reveals its magic slowly.


Naxos, the 2-CD set was cheap at around $2.50 "like new". And I will give it my best effort, I assure you.


----------



## Weston

I wish I could hear the Brian 1. I've heard so much about it, but I haven't even found samples. I have heard some of his "smaller" symphonies if I can use that word.

I've done some serious culling and have determined I must nominate 19 symphonies this round. Is that okay?

Oh, all right:

1. *Haydn - 94* (I still like the 100 a little better, but 94 is fun and more famous. But sometime you folks should go back and give 100 another listen. That last movement is Beethovenian. It is clear to me that LvB got far more from Haydn than he admitted.)

2. *Stravinsky - Symphony in 3 movements* (I'm sorry, I enjoy this much more than the Symphony of Psalms. The first half-second never fails to startle me, and sounds impossible to play.)

3. *Nielsen 4 "Inextinguishable" *(I love the last two movements with those tense unison strings and the fughetta sounding opening)

4. *Vaughan-Williams- 2 "London"* We need some Vaughan-Williams in the list, but I find 2 more accessible than many others. Frankly, 7 is my favorite, but I know it may not stand a chance. Besides, it's almost cheating turning a soundtrack into a symphony)

5. *Copland - 3* (The build up to its most famous excerpt in the fourth movement is very nice and the motivic hints of what is to come throughout the movements are quite enjoyable to me.)


----------



## Delicious Manager

My next five:

1. Sibelius 4
2. Prokofiev 6
3. Beethoven 4
4. Vaughan Williams 6
5. Honegger 3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gorecki 3
2. Saint Saens 3
3. Suk - Asrael
4, Brahms 3
5. Brahms 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

This is starting to get a little interesting!

A reminder to *Ravellian* that he needs to alter his vote one page back (haydn 104 already qualified)

I have the Naxos recording of Brian 1, its quite hard to get a good idea of how the symphony should be due to its length but i think they did quite a good job and i definitely will be putting this symphony at one point (though not yet).

I see both Stravinsky's Psalm and symphony in three movements nominated. 
I was going to nominate his symphony in C, but the stravinsky vote will be split three ways. Well see....


----------



## Ravellian

If Haydn 104 is already qualified I will vote for Haydn 94 in its place.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> 1. Gorecki 3
> 2. Saint Saens 3
> 3. Suk - Asrael
> 4, Brahms 3
> 5. Brahms 2


If I may change my selection: I forgot Mendelssohn's 3d (Scottish), which should take the #2 spot. I would like to submit:

1. Gorecki 3
2. Mendelssohn 3
3. Saint Saens 3
4. Suk - Asrael
5. Brahms 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak 8
Vaughan Williams 2
Mahler 8
Stravinsky Symphony in C
Haydn 94


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hmmmm......

Prelim Results?

These two automatically qualified:
Sibelius 2
Haydn 104

These next four received 3 or more votes:
Haydn 94 (5)
Haydn 103 (4)
Dvorak 8 (3)
Brahms 3 (3)

Using the normal rules the follow would have qualified:
Mozart 36
Prokofiev 2
Nielsen 4
Prokofiev 6/Vaughan Williams 2

Due to the high variety in nominated pieces, the four/five above only received two votes. I do not believe this warrants qualification. Perhaps we should accept those gaining 3 or more, and initiate a second round to find the next four?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Notwithstanding what I said earlier this this thread about not holding to any kind of discrimination, it does seem a shame that four 20th-century symphonies might go by the wayside (at least until the next round) in favour of some very 'traditional' nominations.


----------



## emiellucifuge

It does, but theres nothing to stop them gaining more votes this time


----------



## Air

Ultimately it's your call, my good man. Though I have to say I feel very much the same way Delicious Manager does.


----------



## Ravellian

Your call emil, but I must say that even only 2 votes is quite significant in these rounds where there are so many picks to choose from. I would suggest keeping the ten nominated as is.


----------



## Weston

Me too, unless you are getting bogged down in the work.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im thinking more along the lines of taking all the symphonies nominated with two votes, and subjecting them to another round of voting. Just so it becomes clearer which of them really deserve a spot?


----------



## Charon

I think we should just vote for our top five of the eleven symphonies nominated for this round. The top ten place, while the eleventh one is qualified for the next round.


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Im thinking more along the lines of taking all the symphonies nominated with two votes, and subjecting them to another round of voting. Just so it becomes clearer which of them really deserve a spot?


As long as the symphonies that don't make it are automatically qualified for the next round I'll still be in. I'm almost sure that fine symphonies like Prok 2 and 6 won't score very high if we subject them to another round of voting, but they were nominated fair and square and "kicking them out" to replace then with another set of symphonies from the hackneyed symphonic "canon" would truly be a disgrace. In which case I may not be as inclined to participate...


----------



## emiellucifuge

I only bring this up as I dont believe two nominations is enough for a placement. All the other's that gained one vote could then be included by just one other person chipping in at the last minute.

If we take the symphonies that have been seconded and allow people to show (or not) their support for a certain amount of them, then we can more fairly say that by consensus, these deserve a place.


----------



## Art Rock

I'd say go for it. Your call anyway - you are doing the hard work.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ok thank you guys, Ive decided to require a further round to secure places, perhaps when you see the sheer quantity of competition you will agree.

Next Round

*The following symphonies are qualified:*
Sibelius 2
Haydn 104
Haydn 94 
Haydn 103
Dvorak 8 
Brahms 3

*The following received two votes:*
Beethoven 8
Prokofiev 2
Mahler 8
Suk Asrael
Berlioz Romeo & Juliet
Prokofiev 6
Saint-Saens 3
Mahler 1
Bruckner 7
Elgar 1
Honegger 3
Mozart 36
Nielsen 4
Vaughan Williams 2

In order to qualify 4 of these for the 31-40 bracket, *please rank your top 5 from the above*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Vaughan Williams 2
Mahler 8
Prokofiev 6
Suk Asrael
Honegger 3


----------



## jhar26

emiellucifuge said:


> Im thinking more along the lines of taking all the symphonies nominated with two votes, and subjecting them to another round of voting. Just so it becomes clearer which of them really deserve a spot?


That's ok for now, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if two or three rounds from now you even won't have all that many symphonies with two nominations. The further you go down the list, the more people will nominate symphonies that don't appear on anyone else's lists.


----------



## jhar26

Mozart 36
Saint-Saens 3
Mahler 1
Beethoven 8
Bruckner 7


----------



## Delicious Manager

Prokofiev 6
Honegger 3
Mozart 36
Beethoven 8
Suk Asrael


----------



## Guest

1. Mahler 1
2. Suk Asrael
3. Mahler 8
4. Beethoven 8
5. Bruckner 7


----------



## Conor71

Mahler 1
Bruckner 7
Vaughan Williams 2
Nielsen 4
Mozart 36


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Saint-Saens 3
Bruckner 7


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. Bruckner 7
2. Beethoven 8
3. Mahler 1
4. Mozart 36
5. Mahler 8


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 8
2. Prokofiev No. 2
3. Mahler No. 8
4. Bruckner No. 7
5. Prokofiev No. 6


----------



## Rangstrom

Suk Asrael
Nielsen 4
Mahler 1
Elgar 1
Vaughan Williams 2


----------



## joen_cph

1.Bruckner 7
2.Nielsen 4
3.Prokofiev 6
4.Elgar 1
5.Honegger 3


----------



## Weston

Bruckner 7 
Vaughan-Williams 2 
Beethoven 8 
Nielsen 4 
Mahler 1

My reasoning if anyone is remotely interested:
The Mahler 1 and the Prokofiev 6 were tied for my vote. I did not have the Prokofiev in my collection (though it is now on my want list), but I listened to it on line. On first hearing it is unusual in that its themes seem understated, lazy, and meandering (in a good way) whereas most symphonies seem to be trying too hard to save the universe. In the final movement it becomes light and airy as if someone just woke up from a strange dream refreshed and in a good mood. However I felt the Mahler offers a bit more drama and scope which is what I usually look for in a symphony, so I went with that.

The Saint-Saens 3 is nice, but to my ears rips off Schubert No. 8 "Unfinished" in many ways.

The Berlioz? I think I do like it much better than _Symphonie Fantastique_. It is on my want list. However I consider it an oratorio. Same with Mahler 8. It's not what I would reach for when I'm in a symphony mood.

The Suk carries on in Dvorak's realm nicely. It too is on my want list, but I find at least the 1st movement to be this and that. A few bars of this, then a few bars of that, now we're moving on to something else. I may vote for it further down the line. 

This was a tough round. I had to go back and review several symphonies and spent a pleasant morning doing so.


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 36
2. Bruckner 7
3. Saint-Saens 3
4. Mahler 1
5. Beethoven 8


----------



## Air

Prokofiev 2
Berlioz _Romeo et Juliette_
Nielsen 4
Bruckner 7
Vaughan-Williams 2

Prokofiev's 6th is a very, very fine symphony by the way. I had a hell of a time deciding between it and the Vaughan-Williams.


----------



## Air




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Although I love him to death, this is one of those works by Prokofiev I'm sorta scared of. But the beginning theme and following variations I find very beautiful... until he transforms it into a monster at the end.

WOW I love part 2 of the Theme and variations, that beginning variation.

These videos are successful at making me feel like I'm drowning


----------



## TresPicos

1. Honegger 3
2. Mozart 36
3. Saint-Saëns 3
4. Mahler 1
5. Suk Asrael

Beethoven 8 shouldn't even qualify for the 2831-2840 bracket.


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven 8 is a jewel. Every detail is worked out so perfectly. I would take it over any of Mozart's symphonies.

Edit: Well, maybe not the last movement of the _Jupiter_...


----------



## SuperTonic

Saint-Saens 3
Mahler 1
Beethoven 8
Prokofiev 2
Honneger 3


----------



## Nix

1. Mahler 1
2. Saint-Saens 3
3. Elgar 1
4. Beethoven 8
5. Mozart 36


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

People such as myself will be dissapointed with the conservative voting in this round , but I believe it was the right thing to do in the name of accuracy and fairness.

The 10 qualified are:
*Mahler 1
Mozart 36
Beethoven 8
Bruckner 7
Sibelius 2
Haydn 104
Haydn 94
Haydn 103
Dvorak 8
Brahms 3

Please rank your top 5 from the above*


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 8
2. Brahms No. 3
3. Haydn No. 104
4. Haydn No. 94
5. Sibelius No. 2


----------



## TresPicos

1. Dvorak 8
2. Haydn 104
3. Mozart 36
4. Sibelius 2
5. Brahms 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak 8
Sibelius 2
Mahler 1
Bruckner 7
Haydn 104


----------



## joen_cph

1.Bruckner 7
2.Mozart 36
3.Mahler 1
4.Sibelius 2
5.Brahms 3


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

emiellucifuge said:


> People such as myself will be disappointed with the conservative voting in this round , but I believe it was the right thing to do in the name of accuracy and fairness.
> 
> The 10 qualified are:
> *Mahler 1
> Mozart 36
> Beethoven 8
> Bruckner 7
> Sibelius 2
> Haydn 104
> Haydn 94
> Haydn 103
> Dvorak 8
> Brahms 3
> 
> Please rank your top 5 from the above*


Well, _I_'m not disappointed. I think every last one of these is recommendable, and a worthy addition to any list of this nature. It's not going to be easy for me to single out five.

O.K.: here goes-
1. *Bruckner 7*
2. *Haydn 104*
3. *Beethoven 8*
4. *Brahms 3*
5. *Sibelius 2*


----------



## Guest

1. Mahler 1
2. Haydn 104
3. Haydn 94
4. Sibelius 2
5. Beethoven 8


----------



## Air

1. Bruckner 7
2. Sibelius 2
3. Dvorak 8
4. Beethoven 8
5. Haydn 104

Very disappointing. I think the symphonies that received two votes and didn't make it, at least those _originally_ in the qualifying 10, should be automatically qualified for the next round. It's only fair.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 36
-2 Haydn 104
-3 Haydn 94
-4 Sibelius 2
-5 Mahler 1


----------



## Weston

1. Sibelius 2
2. Bruckner 7
3. Brahms 3 
4. Beethoven 8
5. Haydn 94

One thing I'm a little confused about - does the order of our lists have any bearing on the outcome? I've been voting as if it does.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> Results
> The 10 qualified are:
> *Mahler 1
> Mozart 36
> Beethoven 8
> Bruckner 7
> Sibelius 2
> Haydn 104
> Haydn 94
> Haydn 103
> Dvorak 8
> Brahms 3
> 
> Please rank your top 5 from the above*


Good! I'll work with this.

1. Dvorak 8
2. Brahms 3
3. Sibelius 2
4. Mahler 1
5. Hayden 104 (London, right?)


----------



## Ravellian

Glad Haydn finally got the necessary recognition.

1. Haydn 94
2. Haydn 104
3. Sibelius 2
4. Beethoven 8
5. Brahms 3


----------



## Meaghan

1. Sibelius 2
2. Mahler 1
3. Brahms 3
4. Dvorak 8
5. Haydn 104


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 36
2. Mahler 1
3. Beethoven 8
4. Haydn 104
5. Haydn 94


----------



## jhar26

Weston said:


> One thing I'm a little confused about - does the order of our lists have any bearing on the outcome? I've been voting as if it does.


It does when there's a draw in the number of votes.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston said:


> One thing I'm a little confused about - does the order of our lists have any bearing on the outcome? I've been voting as if it does.


Good! keep voting that way!

@AIR: I do agree with you, let me look into it.


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Sibelius 2
2. Mahler 1
3. Dvorak 8
4. Beethoven 8
5. Haydn 103


----------



## Delicious Manager

I too am very disappointed that we have landed up with 'the usual suspects' - an indication of the conservative and unadventurous listening by many members.

1. Mozart 36
2. Beethoven 8
3. Sibelius 2
4. Mahler 1
5. Haydn 104


----------



## SuperTonic

I think it is more an indication that it is easier for a group of people to come to a consensus about more well known works. As we get further down the list and the well known works become exhausted, it is going to be difficult for any work to receive more than one or two votes just because more people will be unfamiliar with them. 
Hopefully this exercise will inspire people to expand their horizons. I know it has already done so for me.


----------



## Guest

Delicious Manager said:


> I too am very disappointed that we have landed up with 'the usual suspects' - *an indication of the conservative and unadventurous listening by many members*.
> 
> 1. Mozart 36
> 2. Beethoven 8
> 3. Sibelius 2
> 4. Mahler 1
> 5. Haydn 104


OR they just don't like those other symphonies as much as the ones that have made it higher on the list.

There are some modern symphonies I enjoy, and I plan on nominating soon - from Shostakovich, Messiaen, Hovhaness, Vaughan Williams, Elgar. I enjoy them all. But not as much as others. So I wouldn't recommend them before those others. We're not even halfway through the list, so it isn't like we are talking about the dregs of the symphonic repertoire here.


----------



## Delicious Manager

DrMike said:


> OR they just don't like those other symphonies as much as the ones that have made it higher on the list.


Possibly. We'll see, won't we?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im starting the count so please get your last nominations in.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms 3
2. Bruckner 7
3. Mahler 1
4. Sibelius 2
5. Dvorak 8


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

1.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
2. Haydn Symphony No. 104
3. Mahler Symphony No. 1
4. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
4. Brahms Symphony No. 3
6. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
7. Bruckner Symphony No. 7
8. Haydn Symphony No. 94
9. Mozart Symphony No. 36
10. Haydn Symphony No. 103

*Beethoven 8 and Brahms 3 have an exact tie.
As a tie-Breaker please vote for your preference from the two!*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Brahms 3 - My choice


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 8


----------



## SuperTonic

Beethoven 8


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven 8


----------



## Delicious Manager

Beethoven 8


----------



## joen_cph

Brahms 3 selected here


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven No. 8


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms 3 (OK, I will make it longer)


----------



## TresPicos

Brahms 3.....


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven 8


----------



## Charon

Beethoven 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven 8


----------



## Nix

Beethoven 8


----------



## Weston

Delicious Manager said:


> I too am very disappointed that we have landed up with 'the usual suspects' - an indication of the conservative and unadventurous listening by many members.


Listening and recommending are two different things, but I suppose I am fairly conservative, as charged.

Oh and --

*Brahms 3* for me. The Beethoven is nice but it's ubiquitous because of its length working as filler. I have about 6 versions of it  and only 3 of the 9th. I'll be happy with both of course.


----------



## Meaghan

Brahms 3
la la la


----------



## World Violist

Brahms 3 for me.


----------



## Ravellian

I prefer *Brahms 3* over the Beethoven 8, though both are very fine works.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Brahms 3

But I don't think Brahms will win now


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well guys theres an exact draw :/

If no one else casts a vote within the next few hours, I will withdraw my vote.


----------



## Webernite

They are both very good symphonies, two of my favourites. But I feel Beethoven's Eighth in particular is in need of recognition. It is one of the best orchestrated of all his symphonies, and I get the impression that Beethoven put a surprising amount of work into it, despite its short length. 

I'm tired of the Romantic aesthetics which insist that the greatest works are whatever is loudest and most adrenaline-filled. It's precisely this sort of thing that leads people to be familiar only with the Toccata and Fugue and the opening of the Fifth Symphony. Time has reappraised the late quartets; the same thing should happen with other non-heroic works, like the Eighth.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Webernite said:


> But I feel Beethoven's Eighth in particular is in need of recognition. It is one of the best orchestrated of all his symphonies, and I get the impression that Beethoven put a surprising amount of work into it, despite its short length.


Length isn't everything (look at what Sibelius packed-in to his 20-minute 7th Symphony)!

I too wish people wouldn't overlook Beethoven's 8th - it was a work for which Beethoven himself had a great deal of affection.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ok, weve waited enough.

I hereby withdraw my vote, placing Beethoven's 8th in the lead and conluding this round


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

1.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
2. Haydn Symphony No. 104
3. Mahler Symphony No. 1
4. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
5. Brahms Symphony No. 3
6. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
7. Bruckner Symphony No. 7
8. Haydn Symphony No. 94
9. Mozart Symphony No. 36
10. Haydn Symphony No. 103


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Round

*Please nominate your next ten symphonies for the 41-50 spot*

Ive made the decision to go with 10, due to the large spread in votes and to hopefully prevent these long drawn out segments with many rounds. I see it being used well in the opera thread.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gorecki 3
2. Mendelssohn 3 Scottish
3. Saint Saens 3 Organ
4. Suk Asrael
5. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
6. Bax 6
7. Vaughan Williams 5
8. Gliere 3
9. Shostakovich 7
10. Moeran


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev No. 2
2. Mahler No. 8
3. Webern
4. Schubert No. 5
5. Brahms No. 2
6. Prokofiev No. 1
7. Prokofiev No. 6
8. Beethoven No. 4
9. Tchaikovsky No. 5
10. Richard Strauss No. 2


----------



## SuperTonic

Saint-Saens 3 Organ
Tchaikovsky 5
Barber 1
Messiaen Turangalila
Shostakovich 4
Vaughan Williams 4
Mahler 3
Martinu 6 Fantaisies symphoniques
Shostakovich 1
Prokofiev 1 Classical


----------



## joen_cph

1.Martinu 6




2.Elgar 1
3.Pettersson 8
4.Nielsen 4
5.Honegger 3




6.Sibelius 4
7.Prokofiev 6
8.Vaughan-Williams 4
9.Bax 1




10.Tubin 5





Sympathizing a lot with the earlier proposal of Janacek´s Sinfonietta I have chosen only to include works strictly by the name of "Symphony".


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 29
2. Part 4
3. Beethoven 2
4. Sibelius 6
5. Gorecki 3
6. Haydn 92
7. Schubert 5
8. Schubert 6
9. Penderecki 1
10. Saint Saens 3


----------



## SuperTonic

joen_cph said:


> Sympathising a lot with the earlier proposal of Janacek´s Sinfonietta I have chosen only to include works strictly by the name of "Symphony".


Was this a requirement for nomination? I went out on a limb and nominated Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. I guess if the consensus is that it doesn't belong on the list then I will have wasted a vote.


----------



## Webernite

Edited my post a bit. I hope that's OK.


----------



## emiellucifuge

well guys what do you all think?

Should the Concerto for Orchestra be allowed, what are the requirements we apply for a piece to be accepted?

My personal opinions is that the concerto for orchestra is a concerto and should not be accepted. A sinfonietta is acceptable. Before you change your vote, just wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Vaughan Williams 2
Dvorak 7
Prokofiev 6
Stravinsky Symphony in C
Mahler 8
Suk Asrael
Bax 1
Penderecki 3
Bantock Hebridean
Tchaikovsky 5


----------



## Webernite

I don't really think the Concerto for Orchestra counts as a symphony.


----------



## Art Rock

Webernite said:


> I don't really think the Concerto for Orchestra counts as a symphony.


+1

(try to be short but the stupid board will not let me)


----------



## Nix

1. Sibelius 3
2. Elgar 1
3. Britten- Cello Symphony 
4. Sibelius 7
5. Sibelius 4
6. Shostakovich 1
7. Tchaikovsky 4
8. Vaughan Williams 3
9. Mahler 4
10. Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## SuperTonic

A concerto for orchestra seems to be much closer to a symphony than a concerto in my opinion. If I'm listening to a concerto, I'm listening to a soloist (or soloists in some cases) accompanied by an orchestra. I'm more concerned with the soloists technique and interpretation than anything. The orchestra is mostly in the background.
In a concerto for orchestra, individual instruments are only feature briefly, and most of the instruments of the orchestra are featured at some point. The effect is much closer to a symphony than a concerto in my opinion.


----------



## Webernite

But you could say the same thing about the Brandenburg Concertos conducted by Furtwangler or Karajan. I think the main question is whether it is _called_ a symphony. If not, then it isn't.


----------



## jhar26

How about Strauss' Alpine Symphony? Its called a symphony although it's a tone poem. If allowed I'd vote for it at some point though.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hmm... Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra is a tricky issue.
from Wikipedia:
Bartók said that he called the piece a concerto rather than a symphony because of the way each section of instruments is treated in a soloistic and virtuosic way


----------



## SuperTonic

Since the consensus seems to be it doesn't qualify, I've edited my post and removed the Bartok nomination.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Sibelius 7
2. Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
3. Schnittke 8
4. Ives 4
5. Schubert 5
6. Dvořák 7
7. Webern 1
8. Beethoven 4
9. Bizet 1
10. Stravinsky Symphony in C


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I think the more interesting issue would be whether or not to allow Janáček's _Sinfonietta_.

Regardless, here' my next panel of nominations- top-of-my-head style, 
(and incidentally) no composer repeated...

1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner 5*
2. *Tchaikovsky 5*
3. *Haydn 95* (I'll keep swingin' away at it...)
4. *Shostakovich 11* _(The Year 1905)_
5. *Borodin 2*
6. *Mozart 25* (the little G-minor)
7. *Schumann 3* (_Rhenish_)
8. *Mendelssohn 3* (_Scottish_)
9. *Mahler 8*
10. *Saint-Saëns 3* (_Organ Symphony_)


----------



## Rangstrom

The potential problem is that many may not know a lot of these symphonies, but do we really want a list with, say, 30 Haydn symphonies?

1. Janacek: Sinfonietta (I think this would qualify--I did nominate it earlier without objection)
2. Harris: Sym 3
3. Draeseke: Sym 3 Tragic
4. W. Schuman: Sym 3
5. Blomdahl: Sym 3 Facetter
6. Nystroem: Sym 3 (Sinfoina del Mar)
7. Piston: Sym 2
8. Suk: Asreal
9. Brian: Sym 1 Gothic
10. Elgar; Sym 1

If I could finally decide which sym of Simpson is his best I'd nominate that also.


----------



## jurianbai

results:
1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 


great list, I wonder if this can be name official Talkclassical top 100 symphonies. I hope this ended before 2010.

now this is out of my comfort zone already, I am going to vote a symphonies that I known but not yet present.

*1 (41). Schubert Symphony no.5 *- out of top 40???
*2 (42). Saint Saens Symphony no.3 Organ *- this unique symphony surprisingly going very low
*3 (43). Vaughan Williams Symphony no.2 London*
*4 (44). Vaughan Williams Symphony no.3 Pastoral*
*5 (45). vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica Symphony no.7 
6 (46). Hovhannes Symphony no.63 Loonlake 
7 (47). Mendelssohn Symphony no.5 Reformation
8 (48). Schumann Symphony no.3 Rhenish
9 (49). Haydn Symphony no.88
10 (50). Tchaikovsky Symphony no.5 Storm*


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Saint-Saens 3
-3 Lutoslawski 3
-4 Brahms 2
-5 Mendelssohn 3
-6 Schubert 5
-7 Mozart 25
-8 Alfven 2
-9 Prokofiev 3
10 Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## Weston

I think we're all over the map this round.

1. Copland - 3, 
2. Gliere - 3 "Il'ya Muromets" 
3. Haydn - 100 "Military" 
4. Vaughan-Williams 2 "London"
5. Vaughan-William - 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
6. Nielsen - 4 "The Inextinguishable" 
7. Bruckner - 4 "Romantic"
8. Hovhaness - 2 "Mysterious Mountain"
9. Stravinsky - Symphony in 3 movements
10. Roussel - 2


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky 5
2. Schumann 4
3. Haydn 92
4. Tchaikovsky 4
5. Mahler 3
6. Mozart 25
7. Prokofiev 1
8. Sibelius 7
9. Shostakovich 8
10. Ives 3


----------



## Delicious Manager

As none of my last five nominations have featured yet, I will simply repeat them:

1. Sibelius 4
2. Prokofiev 6
3. Beethoven 4
4. Vaughan Williams 6
5. Pettersson 7


----------



## emiellucifuge

Delicious Manager said:


> As none of my last five nominations have featured yet, I will simply repeat them:
> 
> 1. Sibelius 4
> 2. Prokofiev 6
> 3. Beethoven 4
> 4. Vaughan Williams 6
> 5. Pettersson 7


Hi delicious Manager, do you want to add another five? You may nominate ten from now on.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Oops, sorry! I missed that. Thanks for telling me. Yes, I have some more candidates. Here's a complete list:

1. Sibelius 4
2. Prokofiev 6
3. Beethoven 4
4. Vaughan Williams 6
5. Pettersson 7
6. Mozart 29
7. Shostakovich 8
8. Mahler 7
9. Nielsen 3 (Espansiva)
10. Dvořák 7


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bizet 1
2. Peterson-Berger 2
3. Lindblad 2
4. Vaughan Williams 5
5. Schubert 5
6. Honegger 3
7. Dvorak 6
8. Dvorak 7
9. Lindblad 1
10. Mozart 25


----------



## Aramis

TresPicos said:


> 3. Lindblad 2
> 9. Lindblad 1


Otto or Adolf Fredrik?


----------



## TresPicos

Aramis said:


> Otto or Adolf Fredrik?


Adolf Fredrik, the "Swedish Schubert".


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Nielsen 4
3. Berlioz _Romeo et Juliette_
4. Stravinsky _Psalmensinfonie_
5. Messiaen _Turangalîla-Symphonie_
6. Schumann 4
7. Hindemith _Mathis der Maler_
8. Prokofiev 3 / 6 (which ever one scores higher)
9. Walton 1
10. Bruckner 5 (I originally nominated Brian 1 - his _Gothic_, but... that doesn't really have a chance, does it?)


----------



## emiellucifuge

An astounding 97 symphonies nominated! And im pleased to announce that voting in 10s seems to have improved the reliability of our system.

Results to follow soon...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prelim Results

The following have gained enough support to qualify:

*
Nielsen 4
Messiaen turangalila
Prokofiev 6
Schubert 5
Dvorak 7
Mozart 25
Sibelius 4
Vaughan Williams 2
Tchaikovsky 5
Saint Saens 3
*

The following have gained an equal number of votes as some of the above, but did not qualify on a points basis (still undecided on how to treat these):
Beethoven 4
Elgar 1
Sibelius 7
Tchaikovsky 4
Mendelssohn 3
Mahler 8
Suk Asrael
Prokofiev 1

*In the meantime, please rank your top 5 from the top list here^*


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
2. Schubert 5
3. Dvořák 7
4. Nielsen 4
5. Saint-Saëns 3


----------



## joen_cph

1. Nielsen 4
2. Sibelius 4
3. Messiaen Turangalila
4. Prokofiev 6
5. Vaughan-Williams 2


----------



## Art Rock

1. Saint Saens 3
2. Vaughan Williams 2
3. Tchaikovsky 5
4. Sibelius 4
5. Messiaen turangalila


----------



## jhar26

1 Schubert 5
2 Mozart 25
3 Messiaen Turangalila
4 Saint-Saens 3
5 Dvorak 7


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev 6
2. Schubert 5
3. Tchaikovsky 5
4. Sibelius 4
5. Mozart 25


----------



## Nix

1. Sibelius 4
2. Saint Saens 3
3. Dvorak 7
4. Vaughan Williams 2
5. Mozart 25


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Tchaikovsky 5
2. Saint-Saens 3
3. Messiaen Turangalila
4. Vaughan Williams 2
5. Prokofiev 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak 7
Vaughan williams 2
Prokofiev 6
Tchaikovsky 5
Messiaen turangalila


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. *Tchaikovsky 5*
2. *Saint-Saëns 3*
3. *Mozart 25*
4. *Dvořák 7*
5. *Sibelius 4*


----------



## Geronimo

1. Saint Saens 3
2. Prokofiev 6
3. Tchaikovsky 5
4. Nielsen 4
5. Vaughan Williams 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Welcome Geronimo! Good to see some new participants, dont hesitate to ask if you dont understand the procedures.


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Prokofiev 6
2. Sibelius 4
3. Dvorak 7
4. Nielsen 4
5. Mozart 25


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 25
2. Saint Saens 3
3. Schubert 5
4. Tchaikovsky 5
5. Dvorak 7


----------



## Weston

1. Nielsen 4
2. Vaughan Williams 2
3. Messiaen turangalila (not what I would call a symphony, but he did and it's a rewarding listen.)
4. Sibelius 4
5. Prokofiev 6 (fulfilling my earlier interest in this piece.)


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky 5
2. Sibelius 4
3. Mozart 25
4. Prokofiev 6
5. Nielsen 4


----------



## Air

1. Nielsen 4
2. Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
3. Prokofiev 6
4. Vaughan Williams 2
5. Tchaikovsky 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

A very very narrow round, all symphonies but one gained either 7,8 or 9 votes.

Results
*
1. Tchaikovsky 5
2. Prokofiev 6
3. Saint Saens 3
4. Messiaen Turangalila
5. Vaughan Williams 2
6. Sibelius 4
6. Nielsen 4
8. Dvorak 7
8. Mozart 25
10. Schubert 5

Two draws for position 6 and for position 8.

Please vote for either:
Sibelius 4 OR Nielsen 4
AND
Dvorak 7 OR Mozart 25*


----------



## Art Rock

Sibelius 4 
Dvorak 7


----------



## Geronimo

Nielsen 4 
Dvorak 7


----------



## jhar26

Sibelius 4
Mozart 25


----------



## emiellucifuge

Seeing as were getting into this vague territory that could be inhabited by countless symphonies. I think it is a good idea for us to perhaps discuss and just bring up symphonies we believe should be included at some point. That way we can prepare, through listening, or just jog-each other's memories on pieces not heard for a while and thus forgotten.
I hope this way we can reach some level of consistency and put more thought into our nominations.


----------



## joen_cph

Nielsen versus Sibelius - very tough. But today I go for Sibelius ...
+ Dvorak 7


----------



## Weston

I had been reviewing the symphonies anyway, excerpts at least. It really is a good idea. I certainly wouldn't have dreamed of voting for the Messiaen until I reviewed it.

Nielsen 4
Dvorak 7


----------



## Webernite

Sibelius 4
Dvorak 7


----------



## Saturnus

Gliere nr. 3 
In my experience very few have heard but all who have heard it like it. There's a very good Naxos recording of it available, for those who want to check it out.

Berwald nr. 3 
Berwald was the earliest of the nordic symphonists. He clearly influenced Sibelius, but Sibelius's brother was one of the few who championed Berwald (today his symphonies are mainly championed by the conductor Järvi). This symphony is a masterpiece, mainly because of the 2nd (middle) movement, which contains the same natural beauty as the best of Sibelius's pieces.

Haydn nr.26 "Lamentatione"
Heavenly beauty! Why hasn't this been nominated before?

Liszt's Faust symphony
One of those pieces which are simply 100 years ahead of their time. I have never understood why Liszt's orchestral pieces are so underrated, he got a lot of help with the orchestration but so what?! They are still very good pieces.

Sibelius no.3 
The most "Pastoral" symphony out there. Despite a rather weak 3rd (last) movement I think it deserves to be on the list.

Sibelius nr.6
I can't recall a more beautiful opening of a symphony.

Dvorak nr. 5
Contains *the best* finale of the symphonic repertoire. Period.


----------



## Nix

Sibelius 4
Dvorak 7


----------



## Weston

Saturnus said:


> Gliere nr. 3
> In my experience very few have heard but all who have heard it like it. There's a very good Naxos recording of it available, for those who want to check it out.


Good! If you can jump on board and navigate these complex nominating / voting procedures, the two of us may be enough to get the Gliere 3 in the top 150 TC symphonies.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Nielsen 4
Dvořák 7


----------



## Air

Nielsen 4
Dvořák 7


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

jhar26 said:


> Sibelius 4
> Mozart 25


What he said.


----------



## Art Rock

Weston said:


> Good! If you can jump on board and navigate these complex nominating / voting procedures, the two of us may be enough to get the Gliere 3 in the top 150 TC symphonies.


Three. I had it in my latest set as well.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Sibelius 4 
AND
Dvořák 7


----------



## Charon

Sibelius 4 
Mozart 25


----------



## TresPicos

Dvorak 7





.


----------



## SuperTonic

Sibelius 4
Dvorak 7


----------



## emiellucifuge

I hope me talking about some of these symphonies will motivate you to relisten and hopefully agree with me on their inclusion later on.

Liszt's Faust is for me his most succesful orchestral piece. Each movement is written programatically as only Liszt could and describes one character; Faust, Gretchen and Mephistopheles.
Faust being the dreamy guy thirsting for more knowledge and power is depcited with wondering chromaticism. In this movement, all the motifs of the entire symphony are presented, and the recap and development are relatively short. Each theme is built to represent an aspect of his character.
Gretchen is portrayed as a dreamy lovely girl with whom Faust is in love. It is possible that this movement is written from Fausts point of view. The themes from Fausts movement are gradually introduced until it seems as if Gretchen and Faust are united in love.
The final Mephistopheles shows Satan mutilating all of Fausts motifs unrecognisably before ending with a brilliant choral triumph.

This symphony is so clever - through listening and simple analysis you can discover vast interpretations of the Faust play as Liszt perceived it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results
So Sibelius and Dvorak win, this the ranking for this bracket. Updated list to follow

1. Tchaikovsky 5
2. Prokofiev 6
3. Saint Saens 3
4. Messiaen Turangalila
5. Vaughan Williams 2
5. Sibelius 4
6. Nielsen 4
8. Dvorak 7
9. Mozart 25
10. Schubert 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated List:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint Saens Symphony No. 3
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4
48. Dvorak Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Round - 51-60

Im pleased to announce the next round.

*Please nominate your next 10 symphonies - ranked*
And I also hope you will take up my suggestion to provide some background, in the interests of lobbying shall we say?


----------



## joen_cph

We finally got to a symphony of the British Isles, ranked #45 - and the French only emerged at #21 and #44. Given the rich tradition of these countries, more must be included soon ...

1.Martinu 6




Have mentioned its freshness and variety earlier on; I think people also overlook its Janacekian language; if Janacek had written a symphonic work later than "Sinfonietta", it might sound a bit like this ...

2.Elgar 1

3.Pettersson 8
This symphony is calmer than the more red-hot 7th, and it has some astounding, Bolero-like and long-lasting hypnotic sections.

4.Honegger 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyIKV...eature=related

5.Bax 1




Time for some Nordic-Celtic mysticism and impressive, pictures of wind-swept Atlantic coastal scenery ...

6.Tubin 5




One of his most immediately attractive works, right from the start.

7.Langgaard 4th Symphony "Leaf-Fall"
Perhaps his most beautiful creation - the lovely, elegiac or pastoral solos for the wind instruments alternate with stormy passages in the strings/tutti.

8.Mahler 10, completed version
Actually my favourite among Mahler´s symphonies, but it didn´t get that much support earlier ...

9.Henze 1st Symphony
This small chamber-like symphony is a miracle of freshness and very varying moods




Its language can perhaps be compared a bit to the later Stravinsky.

10.Gliere 3.Symphony, Ilya Mourometz
I think we are several supporters for this one, and it is indeed an large-scale, impressive and epic work in the Russian Romantic tradition. Should you stumble across the Scherchen recording, it is highly recommendable.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gorecki - Symphony 3.
Love it or hate it.
2. Mendelssohn - Symphony 3
Can't believe this classic did not make the top 50
3. Suk - Asrael
His only symphony, but a late romantic masterpiece full of grief
4. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
The most accessible of his works.
5. Bax - Symphony 1
I will yield my original preference of the 6th, I like all 7 anyway
6. Vaughan Williams - Symphony 5
The highlight of the British pastoral symphonic repertoire
7. Gliere - Symphony 3
An underrate masterpiece, influenced many film scores
8. Shostakovich - Symphony 7
The violent Leningrad has always been a favourite of mine
9. Moeran - Symphony 
Perhaps the most underrated British composer
10. Raff - Symphony 5
The Lenore, spooky and fascinating


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 29
2. Haydn 92
3. Haydn 47
4. Tchaikovsky 1
5. Sibelius 6
6. Beethoven 2
7. Schubert 6
8. Penderecki 1
9. Gorecki 3
10. Elgar 1

A few reasons.

Haydn 92, the Oxford, is a lovely symphony. Some say it is the first symphony that demonstrates his mature symphonic composition abilities.

Haydn 47, the Palindrome. Come on! The minuet has a palindrome! This symphony demonstrates some of Haydn's fine creativity and wit.

Sibelius 6... What a beautiful opening!

Penderecki 1. It's pretty neat, and it scares me, lol.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Sibelius 7
2. Schnittke 8
3. Ives 4
4. Webern 1
5. Beethoven 4
6. Bizet 1
7. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
8. Brahms 2
9. Copland 3
10. Schumann 4


----------



## Geronimo

1. Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"
2. Alfred Schnittke - Symphony No. 1
3. Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8
4. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
5. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
6. Per Nørgård - Symphony No. 3
7. Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 2
8. Henryk Górecki - Symphony No. 3
9. Harald Sæverud - Symphony No. 3
10. Arthur Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner 5*
2. *Haydn 95* (I'll keep swingin' away at it...)
3. *Shostakovich 11* _(The Year 1905)_
4. *Borodin 2*
5. *Schumann 3* (_Rhenish_) (queasy about Schumann being shut out of the top-50)
6. *Mendelssohn 3* (_Scottish_)
7. *Mahler 8*
8. *Janáček* _Sinfonietta_
9. *Liszt*- _A Faust Symphony_
10. *Tchaikovsky 4*


----------



## jhar26

-1 Brahms 2
-2 Mendelssohn 3
-3 Lutoslawski 3
-4 Alfven 2
-5 Langgaard 1 (Mahler on steroids)
-6 Haydn 82 
-7 Haydn 96
-8 Farrenc 2
-9 Mozart 29
10 Beethoven 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Mahler 8*
Wow if this is not the grand summation of all of Mahler's bombast in one I shall never know! Not only does it combine Mahlers very progressive tonality, but also the use of choir and perfect counterpoint give it a slightly antiquated feel. The first movement particularly is a brilliant relgiously fervour-inducing rollercoaster. Movement 2 Im not sure quite what to make of - Also dealing with Faust its kind of an opera without a stage.
*
Stravinsky Symphony in C*
A neoclassical work by Stravinsky. Many people disagree with this "neo-" approach to music, but this is a more exciting piece than that. Described as a 'cubist portrait of the symphony', Stravinsky has taken all the traditional elements of the symphony such as the movement tempo orders, but the actual substance is far from traditional. Despite the surface recalling Bach, Stravinsky chops up material, changes tempo rapidly, and generally makes it feel fractured like a cubist painting. There is also a symmetry, with the first two movements being conventional in relation to the last two - which are chromatic and rhythmically complex. In any case this symphony never ceases to delight me.

*Liszt Faust*
PLEASE see my post above 
*
Shostakovich 7*
Despite some claims of superficiality, this symphony always packs a punch and leaves deep impressions of the Leningrad Battle.

*Honneger 3*
This symphony seems to be popular so I will refrain from boring you.

*Suk Asrael*
Named after the angel of death, this work was composed shortly after the death of Suk's teacher; Dvorak. Dvorak's influence in Suk's music is fantatically obvious, yet Suk has an update Czechian outlook. His gigantic structure is definitely influenced by Mahler, and at times he manages to match him for emotional intensity - conveying a deep anguish. Shostakovich can also be heard sometimes in the kind of bland depression.

*Bantock Hebridean*
Well, what can I say? The name already gives most of it away. This is kind of a tone poem. Bantock incorporates Hebridean folk-elements into this epic one movement piece. You really just have to listen, and be swept along on a journey round the islands and all the drama that follows.

*Penderecki 3*
I see someone above me has already nominated his first which pains me, as this really is the better symphony. Imagine a symphony written in a (post-)romantic idiom, btu incorporating all the newest effects and techniques used by composers. Im talking EXTENDED use of the percussion section, frequently as soloists. The use of set-theory to unify seemingly random passages. Tone cluster and all kinds of dissonance to achieve those typical Penderecki evil tones. Yet it is still understandable to those who would normally confine themselves between Beethoven-> Mahler.

*Rachmaninov 3*
Im glad to see his 2nd has place, but the 3rd also deserves a place. If the 2nd is the summation of Rachmaninovs melancholic melody and slow moving nostalgia, then this is the summation of Rachmaninovs dance and vibrance. Much like the later Symphonic Dances (which are incredible btw), this piece is so inventive in orchestral colour and is just beautiful.

*Franck - in D*
This is such an exciting piece with an exuberant ending. All the movements refer to the opening theme , but it is for me the 2nd that stands out. This melody is one of the most hauntingly beautiful I have known and with the harp accompaniment, this strikes me as nothing less than genius.

Some others that should perhaps come up sooner rather than later:
Schumann - At least something!!!!
Mahler 3 - and 7!
Rimsky Korsakov
Borodin
Khachaturian
Dvorak 6
Martinu - I agree with you Joen, but I couldnt fit it in here! 
Scriabin
hmm....


----------



## emiellucifuge

And OMG but Ive totally forgotten about Cesar Franck!

EDIT: Forget this - the Franck has been nominated


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

emiellucifuge said:


> *Dvorak 8*
> As with Chi Town above me, Im starting to worry about some symphonies not being high enough. For me this is one of those. His 8th is up there with his 9th and 7th which have so far placed- there is hardly a difference in quality. This one just overflows with joyous nationalism. The final movement is appreciably inventive in its combination of a sonata with a Theme and variations.


#36 on the list...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Poppin' Fresh said:


> #36 on the list...


Thanks for that! Ill replace it with the Franck I guess..


----------



## Saturnus

1. Saint-Saens - Symphony nr.3 
- Just listen to it, it's heavenly.
2. Ceasar Franck - Symphony 
- Probably the greatest one hit wonder of the 19th Century. It's a really solid concert piece, often performed, but gets forgotten by listeners because it's the only really great piece he wrote.
3. Franz Liszt - Faust Symphony
4. Franz Berwald - Symphony nr. 3
5. Schumann - Symphony nr. 3
6. Gliére - Symphony nr. 3
7. Haydn - Symphony nr. 26
8. Gorecki - Symphony nr. 3
9. Sibelius - Symphony nr.3 (wow, why do I like 3rd symphonies so much, it can't be a coincidence)
10. Shostakovich - Symphony nr.8


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev No. 2
2. Mahler No. 8
3. Webern No. 1
4. Brahms No. 2
5. Prokofiev No. 1
6. Richard Strauss No. 2
7. Beethoven No. 2
8. Bizet No. 1
9. Whichever Sibelius has the most points
10. Beethoven No. 4


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Berlioz _Romeo et Juliette_
3. Stravinsky _Psalmensinfonie_
4. Schumann 4
5. Hindemith _Mathis der Maler_
6. Bruckner 5
7. Prokofiev 3
8. Webern
9. Brian 1
10. Walton 1


----------



## Weston

1. Gliere 3 
This one stands a good chance now! It is epic in scope and melodically every bit as beautiful and memorable as, for instance Dvorak's 9th. 





2. Copland 3
I don't generally get buzzed by Copland, but to me this is the great American Symphony. It also happens to sound a little like every National Geographic soundtrack you've ever heard and so harks back to warm memories of Sunday evenings around the TV.





3. Bantock - Hebridean
I've just recently gotten into this symphony. If there is such as thing as genetic memory, maybe it pulls at my Scots-Irish heritage. He has also written a Celtic Symphony, but I am not as familiar with it yet.





4. Bruckner 4 "Romantic" 
I know there is already a lot of Bruckner, but with good reason. This one may be a bit conservative, but has great unforgettable themes.





5. Hovhaness - 2 "Mysterious Mountian"
Hovhaness was introduced to a number of science geeks with his Symphony No. 19 as part the soundtrack to Carl Sagan's Cocmos series. I will always have fond memories of the near religious experience of it. But No. 2 is the better known piece, as just as cosmic.





6. Shostakovich - 11 "The Year 1905"
Another "Cosmos" soundtrack selection. It is to my ears more mysterious in places than the Hovhaness even and really ties for the same position in my playlist.





7. Roussel - 2
Here is a composer who followed no specific trends and has too long been underrated. His is a distinctive sound. (I could find no verifiable You Tube links for it.)

8. Schumann - 3 "Rhenish" 
Schumann has been unfairly maligned for his symphonies. Parts of the 4rth are quite rousing and even inspiring. I enjoy Schumann's rambling unpredictable melodys and key shifts.





(pant, pant - almost done!)

9. Stravinsky - Symphony in three movements.
I'm still impressed with the opening of this piece and the jagged rhythms that seem to have been invented by Stravinsky





10. Berwald - 3 'Sinfonie singulière'
Pleasant at times, but not light weight. I am just discovering the wonders of Berwald. i'm finding him melodically satisfying.





For these selections I paid very little attention to what others have already nominated. I didn't want to be influenced.


----------



## Webernite

I certainly think Webern's Symphony deserves a place in the top 100 if not the top 50. It really is uniquely _mellow_ for a twelve-tone work. That's an achievement in itself! I'm serious.

Then of course there's his remarkable attention to the color of each instrument (it is scored for only nine), his ingenious use of symmetry in various ways throughout the work, and the hypnotic slow-motion counterpoint. Webern's best music always reminds me somehow of a Renaissance mass. There's a kind of stillness, and also a sense of solitude, that wouldn't be out of place in Palestrina or Ockeghem. (And that's not entirely silly either, because after all Webern had a PhD in Renaissance music. )






Edit: Oh, and don't forget how influential he was on Stravinsky and a whole generation of post-war composers. Some would say he was even more influential than Schoenberg.


----------



## SuperTonic

Shostakovich 4 
I didn't like this symphony at all when I heard it the first time many years ago. Then I heard it live played by the Dallas Symphony a few years ago, and it completely blew me away then. I know his war symphonies are more popular and will probably make the list before this one, but I'd like to lobby for this one, which I prefer over the war symphonies.
It also has an interesting and tragic history. If you are not already familiar with the story, you can read about it here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._4_(Shostakovich)

Mahler 3
This is my favorite Mahler symphony that is not already on the list. It was my first exposure to Mahler when I was a teenager and it left quite an impression on me at the time.

Martinu 6
I've discovered this symphony recently thanks to this forum. I really love the harmonic language of this work.

Vaughan Williams 6
I love the second movement. It is so dramatic. And the finale is just eerie. A very striking piece of music.

Hanson 2 "Romantic"
I love the lush harmonies.

Vaughan Williams 7 "Sinfonia antartica"
A very effective musical description of the antarctic landscape.

Prokofiev 1 "Classical"
This is a cute little piece. Very accessible. Its I nice contrast to most of Prokofiev's other symphonic output.

Janacek Sinfonietta
I must sheepishly admit that I was not familiar with this work before I had read some of the comments in this thread. I had heard of it, but I had never actually listened to it. I heard it for the first time a few days ago, and enjoyed it quite a bit. It is definately deserving of being on this list.

Webern
I've been doing a lot of exploring of music from the Second Vienese School lately. Webern definately isn't for everyone, but I think he deserves to be on this list, if only for the influence he had on later composers. His Symphony is probably my favorite work by him.

Schumann 3 "Rhenish"
This is my favorite Schumann symphony, and he deserves to be on this list.


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Beethoven 4
2. Vaughan Williams 6
3. Pettersson 7
4. Mozart 29
5. Shostakovich 8
6. Mahler 7
7. Nielsen 3 (Espansiva)
8. Honegger 3 (Liturgique)
9. Sibelius 7
10. Berwald 3


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Saturnus said:


> 1. Saint-Saens - Symphony nr.3
> - Just listen to it, it's heavenly.


Saint-Saëns 3 is already on the "big board" at #43...


----------



## TresPicos

1. Vaughan Williams 5
2. Bizet 1
3. Dvorak 6
4. Schubert 3
5. Borodin 2
6. Honegger 3
7. Roussel 2
8. Petterson 8
9. Borodin 2
10. Gliere 3


----------



## Weston

SuperTonic said:


> Vaughan Williams 7 "Sinfonia antartica"
> A very effective musical description of the antarctic landscape.


Why do I keep forgetting about Sinfonia Antartica? One of my favorite pieces. Oh well, it looks like it will make it without my help. I will definitely vote for it when it comes up.


----------



## jurianbai

jurianbai said:


> 1 (41). Schubert Symphony no.5 - out of top 40???
> 2 (42). Saint Saens Symphony no.3 Organ - this unique symphony surprisingly going very low
> 3 (43). Vaughan Williams Symphony no.2 London
> 4 (44). Vaughan Williams Symphony no.3 Pastoral
> 5 (45). vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica Symphony no.7
> 6 (46). Hovhannes Symphony no.63 Loonlake
> 7 (47). Mendelssohn Symphony no.5 Reformation
> 8 (48). Schumann Symphony no.3 Rhenish
> 9 (49). Haydn Symphony no.88
> 10 (50). Tchaikovsky Symphony no.5 Storm


going to re vote my list:

1. Vaughan Williams no.3 Pastoral
2. Vaughan williams no.7 antartica symphony
3. Mendelssohn symphony no.5 reformation
4. Schumann symphony no.3 rhenish
5. haydn symphony no.88
6. Hovhaness symphony no.63 loonlake
7. Bruch symphony no.1 - highly neglected

8. Myaskovsky no.23 Folktheme . He had too many enjoyable symphonies, random picking this is should my favorite. not even one Myaskovsky dominated here.

9. S.Taneyev - Symphony no.4 -

10.Khachaturian symphony no.2 Bell, Must listen!!!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Jurianbai, if youre just picking Myaskovsky at random - then please join me in voting for his 6th later on.


----------



## jurianbai

negotiation agreed! I will vote in your pick of Myaskovsky, you can superseed my list above (for Myaskovsky's entry)


----------



## dmg

1. Prokofiev 1 "Classical"
2. Górecki 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
3. Beethoven 2
4. Bruckner 2
5. Beethoven 4
6. W.A. Mozart 28
7. C. Franck in D minor
8. Schumann 3 "Rhenish"
9. Mendelssohn 3 "Scottish"
10. M. Haydn 30

:trp:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

A very grand number of symphonies nominated - 95.

The following 9 are in:
*
Gorecki 3
Beethoven 4
Schumann 3
Mendelssohn 3
Honegger 3
Gliere 3
Webern
Brahms 2
Mahler 8
*

I would like to initiate a short "play off" round to get a better view for which other symphony should qualify, as its very close so far.
ROUND
*Please vote for your top 3 from the following:*
Prokofiev 1
Beethoven 2
Franck D
Vaughan Williams 7
Bizet 1
Mozart 29
Shostakovich 8
Sibelius 7
Berwald 3
Shostakovich 7
Liszt Faust

Any symphonies gaining an equal number of votes but losing out on points here will qualify for the next bracket.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Franck Dminor
2. Liszt Faust
3. Shostakovich 7


----------



## joen_cph

Shostakovich 8
Liszt Faust
Berwald 3


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*It's atonement time for me*

1. *Franck*- Symphony in D Minor (made a mistake by not nominating it)
2. *Prokofiev*- Symphony 1 _Classical_ (ditto)
3. *Liszt*- _A Faust Symphony_

Why, look- it's post 2000. At any rate, if I can get Franck D Minor into the mix here,
then it's a worthy use of the 'milestone' post.


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Vaughan Williams 7
2. Prokofiev 1
3. Shostakovich 7


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 2
2. Prokofiev No. 1
3. Bizet No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich 7
2. Vaughan Williams 7
3. Shostakovich 8


----------



## TresPicos

Bizet 1
Mozart 29
Vaughan Williams 7


----------



## emiellucifuge

Chi_townPhilly said:


> 1. *Franck*- Symphony in D Minor (made a mistake by not nominating it)
> 2. *Prokofiev*- Symphony 1 _Classical_ (ditto)
> 3. *Liszt*- _A Faust Symphony_
> 
> Why, look- it's post 2000. At any rate, if I can get Fanck D Minor into the mix here,
> then it's a worthy use of the 'milestone' post.


Congratulations


----------



## jhar26

1 Mozart 29
2 Beethoven 2
3 Prokofiev 1


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mozart 29
2. Shostakovich 8
3. Sibelius 7


----------



## Charon

1. Mozart 29
2. Beethoven 2
3. Franck D minor


----------



## Weston

1. Vaughan-Williams 7
2. Berwald 3
3. Sibelius 7

Do you ever get the feeling that, as well as liking classical being a bit unusual in itself, even your tastes in classical are skewed from the norm? It's a weird feeling.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Sibelius 7
Bizet 1
Liszt Faust


----------



## Geronimo

Shostakovich 7
Shostakovich 8
Vaughan Williams 7


----------



## TresPicos

Weston said:


> 1. Vaughan-Williams 7
> 2. Berwald 3
> 3. Sibelius 7
> 
> Do you ever get the feeling that, as well as liking classical being a bit unusual in itself, even your tastes in classical are skewed from the norm? It's a weird feeling.


Yes, I thought this forum would make me feel less like a freak, but now I feel like a freak even among my "fellow freaks", preferring the non-mainstream stuff within the non-mainstream genre of classical music.


----------



## Saturnus

Berwald 3
Liszt Faust
Franck D


----------



## dmg

1. Prokofiev 1
2. Beethoven 2
3. Franck D minor


----------



## Ravellian

1. Shostakovich 8
2. Franck Dm
3. Prokofiev 1


----------



## Aramis

Ravellian said:


> 1. Shostakovich 8
> 2. Franck Dm
> 3. Prokofiev 1


Hey, you!

<Ravellian turns his head>

<Punch!>










Quick, quick!


----------



## emiellucifuge

We have a 0 violence policy Aramis 

Btw, what was that punch actually for?


----------



## Aramis

> Btw, what was that punch actually for?


Why do you ask me, it was Hercules who punched him.


----------



## Air

Liszt Faust
Sibelius 7
Franck d minor


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

So, the ten qualified are:
Prokofiev 1
Liszt Faust
Franck d minor
Gorecki 3
Beethoven 4
Schumann 3
Mendelssohn 3
Honegger 3
Gliere 3
Webern
Brahms 2
Mahler 8

*Please rank your top 5 from the above.*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Also, none of the others managed to qualify automatically for the next round.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gorecki 3
2. Mendelssohn 3
3. Gliere 3
4. Brahms 2
5. Schumann 3


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Prokofiev 1
2. Webern
3. Mendelssohn 3
4. Honegger 3
5. Gorecki 3


----------



## Geronimo

1. Prokofiev 1
2. Brahms 2
3. Mahler 8
4. Honegger 3
5. Gorecki 3


----------



## Ravellian

It looks like a top 12... but that's ok!

1. Schumann 3 (though I'd prefer 4 be up there)
2. Prokofiev 1
3. Franck
4. Webern
5. Gorecki 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes sorry forgot to explain. Whichever two dont make it here will get in the next round.


----------



## joen_cph

1. Honegger 3
2. Gliere 3
3. Liszt Faust
4. Mahler 8
5. Mendelssohn 3


----------



## TresPicos

1. Honegger 3
2. Gliere 3
3. Franck d
4. Mendelssohn 3
5. Webern


----------



## Webernite

1. Mahler No. 8
2. Brahms No. 2
3. Webern No. 1
4. Prokofiev No. 1
5. Beethoven No. 4


----------



## Webernite

Interesting to see Ravellian voting for Webern. :lol:


----------



## Ravellian

He the one 12-tone composer I can sort-of stand. At least his symphony only lasts about 5 minutes.


----------



## Aramis

This post supports Mahler 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Webern 1
2. Beethoven 4
3. Brahms 2
4. Prokofiev 1
5. Schumann 3


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes sorry forgot to explain. Whichever two don't make it here will get in the next round.


I'm glad you are keeping track of this. I'd be a little overwhelmed.

1. Gliere 3
2. Schumann 3
3. Beethoven 4 
4. Honegger 3
5. Mendelssohn 3

I know I went traditional except maybe the Honegger, but I just couldn't get into the Weber. The Mahler is more like an oratorio, the Liszt like a movie soundtrack from the 1930's, the Brahms is a bit bland compared to his other work, and the Franck 2nd movement reminds me of "We are poor little lambs who have lost our way. Baaah! Baaah! Baaah!"

I have just acquired the Honneger in mp3 format earlier this week, having liked what I heard. This is the Neeme Järvi / Danish National Symphony Orchestra version on Chandos that also includes the obligatory Pacific 231. Doesn't every Honegger CD include that?


----------



## Air

1. Schumann 3
2. Webern
4. Liszt Faust
5. Mahler 8
6. Franck d minor


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well its not too hard I guess if youre the one making it all up


----------



## dmg

1. Prokofiev 1
2. Górecki 3
3. Beethoven 4
4. Franck D minor
5. Schumann 3


----------



## Saturnus

Schumann 3
Liszt Faust
Franck d minor
Beethoven 4
Gliere 3


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. *Franck*- D Minor
2. *Prokofiev 1* (Classical)
3. *Schumann 3* (Rhenish)
4. *Mahler 8*
5. *Liszt*- A Faust Symphony


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mendelssohn 3
-2 Brahms 2
-3 Beethoven 4
-4 Prokofiev 1
-5 Mahler 8


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Beethoven 4
2. Honegger 3
3. Brahms 2
4. Mahler 8
5. Webern


----------



## emiellucifuge

Franck
Liszt
Mahler
Prokofiev 
Webern


----------



## World Violist

Webern
Mahler 8
Brahms 2
Beethoven 4 (one of few I can stand)
Mendelssohn 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

*
1. Mahler Symphony No. 8
2. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1
3. Webern Symphony 
4. Schumann Symphony No. 3
5. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
6. Brahms Symphony No. 2
7. Franck Symphony in D minor
8. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3
9. Honneger Symphony No. 3
10. Gliere Symphony No. 3

Qualified for the next round: Gorecki's 3rd (RIP), and Liszt's Faust
*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated List:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll' 
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint Saens Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony' 
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable' 
48. Dvorak Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony 
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' 
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique' 
60. Gliere Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Round

So now we start another round. You probably know what to do by now:

*Nominate your next 10 symphonies for the 61-70 bracket*

Dont forget, discussing your nominations may help them be nominated.


----------



## joen_cph

1.*Martinu 6*



Have mentioned its freshness and variety earlier on; I think people also overlook its Janacekian language; if Janacek had written a symphonic work later than "Sinfonietta", it might sound a bit like this ...

2.*Elgar 1*
'
3.*Pettersson 8*
This symphony is calmer than the more red-hot 7th, and it has some astounding, Bolero-like and long-lasting hypnotic sections.

4.*Bruckner 4*
Bruckner is still _seriously _underrepresented here.

5.*Bax 1*




Time for some Nordic-Celtic mysticism and impressive, pictures of wind-swept Atlantic coastal scenery ...

6.*Tubin 5*




One of his most immediately attractive works, right from the start.

7.*Langgaard 4th Symphony "Leaf-Fall"*
Perhaps his most beautiful creation - the lovely, elegiac or pastoral solos for the wind instruments alternate with stormy passages in the strings/tutti.

8.*Mahler 10, completed version*
Actually my favourite among Mahler´s symphonies, but it didn´t get that much support earlier ...

9.*Henze 1st Symphony*
This small chamber-like symphony is a miracle of freshness and very varying moods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itKj0...eature=related
Its language can perhaps be compared a bit to the later Stravinsky.

10. *Englund: 2.Symphony, The Blackbird*
One of the most lyrical yet not-too-simple openings of a late-20th century symphony. The work deserves to be more popular.


----------



## Art Rock

Gorecki 3 and Liszt Faust already nominated....

1. Suk - Asrael
His only symphony, but a late romantic masterpiece full of grief
2. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
The most accessible of his works.
3. Bax - Symphony 1
I will yield my original preference of the 6th, I like all 7 anyway
4. Vaughan Williams - Symphony 5
The highlight of the British pastoral symphonic repertoire
5. Shostakovich - Symphony 7
The violent Leningrad has always been a favourite of mine
6. Moeran - Symphony 
Perhaps the most underrated British composer
7. Raff - Symphony 5
The Lenore, spooky and fascinating
8. Bantock - Hebridean symphony
An English masterpiece
9. Beach - Gaelic symphony
We need a lady in the top100!
10. Salinen - Symphony 6 From a aNew Zeland diary
Lookling in vain for supporters here......


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Haydn 96
-3 Langgaard 1
-4 Lutoslawski 3
-5 Alfven 2
-6 Prokofiev 3
-7 Mozart 29
-8 Farrenc 2
-9 Martinu 1
10 Beethoven 2


----------



## SuperTonic

Shostakovich 4 
The most Mahlerian of Shostakovich's symphonies.

Mahler 3
This is my favorite Mahler symphony that is not already on the list. It was my first exposure to Mahler when I was a teenager and it left quite an impression on me at the time.

Martinu 6
I really love the harmonic language of this work.

Vaughan Williams 6
I love the second movement. It is so dramatic. And the finale is just eerie. A very striking piece of music.

Hanson 2 "Romantic"
I love the lush harmonies.

Vaughan Williams 7 "Sinfonia antartica"
A very effective musical description of the antarctic landscape. 

Janacek Sinfonietta

Mendelssohn 5 "Reformation"
This is my second favorite Mendelssohn after the Italian Symphony. This was also the first true symphony I had the honor to perform, so it has a special place in my heart.

Shostakovich 9
This is a nice contrast to most of his other symphonic output. There are moments of sarcasm and darkness, but for the most part its a light work. I also like the historical context. It was almost like he was, in his own subtle way, giving the finger to Stalin and the powers that be in the Soviet Union. They expected a grand, heroic work to celebrate the victory of WW2, and he wrote this instead.

Barber 1
Very similar in style to the First and Second Essays for Orchestra, which are probably more well known.


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Vaughan Williams 6
2. Pettersson 7
3. Mozart 29
4. Shostakovich 8
5. Mahler 7
6. Nielsen 3 (Espansiva)
7. Sibelius 7
8. Berwald 3
9. Suk Asrael
10. Bruckner 4 (revised version)


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev No. 2
2. Richard Strauss No. 2
3. Beethoven No. 2
4. Bizet No. 1
5. Haydn No. 96
6. Bruckner No. 4
7. Sibelius No. 7
8. Mozart No. 35 _Haffner_
9. Mozart No. 31 _Paris_
10. Prokofiev No. 3


----------



## Delicious Manager

Webernite said:


> 1. Prokofiev No. 2
> 2. Richard Strauss No. 2
> 3. Beethoven No. 2
> 4. Bizet No. 1
> 5. Haydn No. 96
> 6. Bruckner No. 4
> 7. Sibelius No. 7
> 8. Mozart No. 35 _Haffner_
> 9. Mozart No. 31 _Paris_
> 10. Prokofiev No. 3


What is _Richard Strauss No 2_?


----------



## Webernite

The one in F minor? He wrote it when he was 19 or so.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Webernite said:


> The one in F minor? He wrote it when he was 19 or so.
> 
> I am familiar with that work, but not as 'No 2'. A gesture of huge generosity on your part, nominating it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have to admit i didnt know of this piece, but it is given as No. 2 on wikipedia.

If you maybe just introduced people with no clue such as myself would at least investigate


----------



## Webernite

Delicious Manager said:


> I am familiar with that work, but not as 'No 2'. A gesture of huge generosity on your part, nominating it.


Generosity to Strauss? I don't think so, really. The occasional comparisons one hears between the young Mendelssohn and the young Strauss are perfectly correct in my view. I love the Serenade for Winds as well, and that was written when he was even younger.



emiellucifuge said:


> If you maybe just introduced people with no clue such as myself would at least investigate


I wouldn't know how to introduce it... I've heard it, and I've read the Wikipedia page about it. That's all I know!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner 5*
2. *Haydn 95* (I'll keep swingin' away at it...)
3. *Shostakovich 11* _(The Year 1905)_
4. *Borodin 2*
5. *Janáček* _Sinfonietta_
6. *Liszt*- _A Faust Symphony_
7. *Tchaikovsky 4*
8. *Schumann 1* _(Spring)_
9. *Mozart 35* _Haffner_
10. *Bruckner 4* (this last is sort of a 'tactical' vote- I think I'd rather Bruckner 6, maybe even Bruckner 3, 
or even possibly Shostakovich 13 _(Babi Yar)_, but I think I'd be alone with these.)


----------



## Rondo

Here goes... (in no special order whatsoever):

1) Bruckner 4 
2) M. Arnold No. 2 (probably a lost cause, but what the heck it's great!)
3) Glazunov No. 1
4) Tchaikovsky No. 4
5) Hanson No. 6 (  )
6) Prokofiev No. 7
7) Sibelius No. 7
8) Tubin No. 5 (I am at odds between this and 'The Heroic' 3rd, so I'll take the existing support for the 5th)
9) Rimsky-Korsakov No. 2
10) Shostakovich No. 11


----------



## dmg

1. Górecki 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
2. Beethoven 2
3. Bruckner 2
4. W.A. Mozart 35 "Haffner"
5. Bruckner 4
6. W.A. Mozart 28
7. W.A. Mozart 31 "Paris"
8. M. Haydn 30
9. Schumann 1 "Spring"
10. Bizet 1


----------



## World Violist

1. Enescu 3
2. Sibelius 7
3. Bruckner 5
4. Mahler 3
5. Sibelius 6
6. Sibelius 3
7. Brian 1 (Gothic)
8. Haydn 88
9. Norgard 3
10. Bruckner 4


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Berlioz _Romeo et Juliette_
3. Stravinsky _Psalmensinfonie_
4. Schumann 4
5. Hindemith _Mathis der Maler_
6. Bruckner 5
7. Prokofiev 3
8. Brian 1 'Gothic'
9. Roussel 3
10. Walton 1


----------



## Ravellian

1. Tchaikovsky 4 (this should be MUCH higher; it's a superior work to the 5th.)
2. Schumann 4
3. Haydn 92 
4. Scriabin 4 'Poem of Ecstasy' (has this one been mentioned at all yet?)
5. Zwilich 1
6. Ives 3
7. Mozart 29
8. Borodin 2
9. Shostakovich 2 (I think I'm the only one who likes this one...)
10. Bruckner 4


----------



## Air

I have nominated the _Poem of Ecstasy_ too (this round, in fact), but removed it on the premise that it is *generally classified as a symphonic poem rather than an actual symphony*. What constitutes this fine line is _very_ vague - but since people have decided to leave out Strauss's fantastic 'orchestral' symphonies, or rather, _symphonic poems_, it's only fair that Scriabin gets the same treatment too.

If Strauss's _Eine Alpensinfonie_ and _Sinfonia Domestica_ were considered valid, I would have probably nominated them a long time ago. However, I'm not really sure if they cut it in terms of being "symphonies"- works like _Mathis der Maler_, _Psalmensinfonie_, and _Romeo and Juliette_ (Berlioz) do though.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Chi_townPhilly said:


> 1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner 5*
> 2. *Haydn 95* (I'll keep swingin' away at it...)
> 3. *Shostakovich 11* _(The Year 1905)_
> 4. *Borodin 2*
> 5. *Janáček* _Sinfonietta_
> 6. *Liszt*- _A Faust Symphony_
> 7. *Tchaikovsky 4*
> 8. *Schumann 1* _(Spring)_
> 9. *Mozart 35* _Haffner_
> 10. *Bruckner 4* (this last is sort of a 'tactical' vote- I think I'd rather Bruckner 6, maybe even Bruckner 3,
> or even possibly Shostakovich 13 _(Babi Yar)_, but I think I'd be alone with these.)


The Liszt is qualified automatically! change change change


----------



## Weston

I spent the entire evening reviewing every symphony I could find, but I think I have enough of them in order to last the duration of this massively fun folly. I'm afraid we're all over the map again though.
*
1. Bruckner - 4 "Romantic"*
Let's not get into _versions _now. This symphony is a perfect snapshot of the 19 century.





*2. Copland - 3*
Still the great American symphony. I wish I could find a decent YouTube vid of it, but they are mostly horrific. Suffice to say it has more wonders than the famous Fanfare for the Common Man segment.

*3. Vaughan-Williams - 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"*
Sound icy cold, and I'll always fall for mysterious wordless soprano




*
4. Haydn - 100 "Military"*
Downright Beethovenian




*
5. Hovhaness - 2 "Mysterious Mountain"*
Aptly named





*6. Bruckner - 2*
Unforgettable themes.




*
7. Benjamin Lees - 4 "Memorial Candles"*
A bit of a departure for me, but just check it out. it's wonderful! No YouTube, but here are samples at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-Lees...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292401859&sr=1-1

*8. Reinecke - 2*
Gorgeous melodies, even just 30 seconds into it.





*9. Shostakovich - 11*
If only for its use in Carl Sagan's _Cosmos_. I have a bit of nostalgia for it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/12clar3412clar34#p/search/1/x-cJjJLxBQI

*10. Berwald - 3 "Sinfonie Singulière"*
Simply very nice. An underrated composer.


----------



## Saturnus

1. *Tchaikovsky nr.4* - When I noticed this isn't on the list yet, I nearly fainted.

2. *Berwald nr.3* - Since people are listing Beethoven's 2nd by now they simply must never have even heard the 2nd movement from this symphony. Here it is: 




I usually really respect different opinions on music and I know how subjective it is, but it *can't be* that someone thinks this is worse than Beethoven 2

3. *Shostakovich nr. 8* - His best in my opinion.

4. *Sibelius nr. 3*

5. *Haydn nr.100 "Military"*

6. *Haydn nr.26 "Lamentatione"*

7. *Martinů nr.6* - I just heard nr.6 from joen_cph's link and immediately liked it! It's like Honegger (whose symphonies I'm very familiar with) but has this extra edge and variety.

8 . *Englund nr.2* - A Finnish version of Shostakovich. Very nice!

9. *Vaughan Williams nr.7* - I always liked him for his chamber music and songs (had heard his 4th symph but didnt like it), and now I just heard this from Weston's link, what a master!

10. *Hindemith - Mathis der Maler*


----------



## JAKE WYB

1. *Sibelius 7*
2. *Sibelius 6* - most beautiful and tranquil musical landscape 
3. *BAX - 3* - exciting and then magical - has some of the most glowing and expansive slow music in all symphonic music
4. *Bax - 6* - comncise and very powerful in its chilling icyness - one of the great canvases of northern darkness and ruggedness and the harshness of landscape
5 - *shotakovich - 11* - one of the most dramatic and gut wrenching works - historically important and physically unforgetttable inperformance from beginning to end
6. *Martinu - 6* - electric and bristling completely individual inits rhythmical rippling and rustling
7 . *Sibelius - 5* - bright and perfect and has all the growings and life forces of nature and has eveerything one wants in a big and epic work without being surcombed to extravagance and shoutyness
8 . *Mahler - 6 *- frighteningly dark but cosmically and timelessly dramatic - last two movments both bruised and way ahead of their time
9. *Martinu 1*
10, *prokofiev 3*


----------



## emiellucifuge

The following have included symphonies already featured, please alter your nominations:

Chi town
Dmg
Jake Wyb


Liszts Faust and Gorecki 3 have already qualified for this bracket from the last one.


----------



## Weston

Saturnus said:


> 8 . *Englund nr.2* - A Finnish version of Shostakovich. Very nice!


There's a lot of support for this symhpnoy. Is that the one that sounds like birds or is about a bird? It has been on my short list for some time. I'll definitely vote for it if it makes the nomination.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Sibelius 7
2. Schnittke 8
3. Ives 4
4. Bizet 1
5. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
6. Copland 3
7. Schumann 4
8. Haydn 100
9. Scriabin 4
10. Hindemith Mathis der Maler


----------



## Rondo

Frankly, I am surprised Bruckner's 4th has not made it to the list. It's getting a lot of support now, but I'm almost willing to conclude that there are some out there who have daggers for this particular work.


----------



## World Violist

Rondo said:


> Frankly, I am surprised Bruckner's 4th has not made it to the list. It's getting a lot of support now, but I'm almost willing to conclude that there are some out there who have daggers for this particular work.


I just think the majority of Brucknerians on this forum prefer the latter-most trilogy so we select those first.


----------



## dmg

dmg said:


> 1. Beethoven 2
> 2. Bruckner 2
> 3. W.A. Mozart 35 "Haffner"
> 4. Bruckner 4
> 5. W.A. Mozart 28
> 6. W.A. Mozart 31 "Paris"
> 7. M. Haydn 30
> 8. Schumann 1 "Spring"
> 9. Bizet 1
> 10. J. Haydn 100 "Military"


Since I'm having a hard time finding the 'edit' button, here are my changes.

I was wondering why people stopped picking those two! :lol:


----------



## Saturnus

Weston said:


> There's a lot of support for this symhpnoy. Is that the one that sounds like birds or is about a bird? It has been on my short list for some time. I'll definitely vote for it if it makes the nomination.


Yes, that's the one. I think it's only me an joen_cph, who support this, and I just heard about this symphony from his post.



Rondo said:


> Frankly, I am surprised Bruckner's 4th has not made it to the list. It's getting a lot of support now, but I'm almost willing to conclude that there are some out there who have daggers for this particular work.


And there are also of course quite a lot of people who don't like music like Bruckner/Wagner/Mahler/Shostakovich.


----------



## emiellucifuge

To you people who voted for symphonies by Stravinsky - would you care to explain your choice? Ive given my reasons for his Symphony in C, but doubt any of his will make it if we split it three ways all the time.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ive altered my vote to account for some new deals struck with other members, and also to provide a little more strategy.

*
Shostakovich 7*
Despite some claims of superficiality, this symphony always packs a punch and leaves deep impressions of the Leningrad Battle.




*Suk Asrael*
Named after the angel of death, this work was composed shortly after the death of Suk's teacher; Dvorak. Dvorak's influence in Suk's music is fantatically obvious, yet Suk has an update Czechian outlook. His gigantic structure is definitely influenced by Mahler, and at times he manages to match him for emotional intensity - conveying a deep anguish. Shostakovich can also be heard sometimes in the kind of bland depression.




*Bantock Hebridean*
Well, what can I say? The name already gives most of it away. This is kind of a tone poem. Bantock incorporates Hebridean folk-elements into this epic one movement piece. You really just have to listen, and be swept along on a journey round the islands and all the drama that follows.




*Rachmaninov 3*
Im glad to see his 2nd has place, but the 3rd also deserves a place. If the 2nd is the summation of Rachmaninovs melancholic melody and slow moving nostalgia, then this is the summation of Rachmaninovs dance and vibrance. Much like the later Symphonic Dances (which are incredible btw), this piece is so inventive in orchestral colour and is just beautiful.




*Mahler 7*
There are but a few of his symphonies not yet included; the 3rd, 7th and incomplete 10. I am not familiar enough with the 10th, and my choosing the 7th over the 3rd may be slightly controversial. I simply feel his more heroic all encompassing works are well represented so far, the 7th to me is slightly more lax in its emotional power. The complex rhythms and counterpoint seems ease the weight and provide for some extremely pleasurable listening. 




*Myaskovsky 6* - JURIANBAI!!!!
This is the most perfect work of a seriously neglected composer. Built on a Mahlerian scale but with typical russian introvertness. Starts with dissonant and bewildering themes, apparently of his horror at witnessing a soviet rally. These permeate the entire piece. The epic finale starts mockingly on french folk tunes before the Dies Irae kicks in, bringing the piece to a tortured climax. The wordless choir then maneuvres into position and helps to bring the piece to a peaceful resolution.




*Enescu 3* - World VIolist?
Not a lot to be said for this one other than to listen. As with the above this one also features a choir. Those of you who know the romanian rhapsodies may view Enescu as a rather conservative copy-cat but this symphony proves otherwise. A startlingly original impressionist drama. Amazing!




*Fibich 3*
going back in time slightly. For those of you who like Dvorak this is a refreshingly beautfiul, Czechian symphony. written simply in a classical structure, it abounds with sweet melodies and beautfiul melancholy and nostalgia.




*Martinu 6*
Ill let Joen do the talking here.




*Berio Sinfonia*
I guess this one may count as a symphony, but im not entirely sure. The towering masterpiece of post-modernism!


----------



## emiellucifuge

One other thing guys, theres been some opposition to the inclusion of Scriabin's 4th symphony including a change of vote. As it stands that particular symphony has garnered a fair amount of support and I would also like to nominate it. 
What would you like me to do with it?

*to allow for this i hope to delay the count for a few hours.


----------



## Art Rock

deleted original comment


----------



## World Violist

emiellucifuge said:


> *Enescu 3* - World VIolist?
> Not a lot to be said for this one other than to listen. As with the above this one also features a choir. Those of you who know the romanian rhapsodies may view Enescu as a rather conservative copy-cat but this symphony proves otherwise. A startlingly original impressionist drama. Amazing!


I cast my vote for this a few days ago; you'll find it on the previous page.


----------



## emiellucifuge

World Violist said:


> I cast my vote for this a few days ago; you'll find it on the previous page.


YEs sorry, I went back and found it!
I need to go see if Jurianbai kept to our deal


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning the *Englund 2nd "The Blackbird"* it should be pointed out that the other most available recording - by Pekkanen and the Helsinki PO - takes a broader tempo which IMO suits the music better, adding a sense of nature-evoking magic and mysticism, as opposed to the you-tube Panula recording. One positive thing about Panula though is that he makes the composer´s acknowlegded inspiration from Shost´vich so apparent.

As regards what pieces to include I have personally taken the view that only pieces named "symphony" can be voted for; this will exclude works like sinfoniettas, symphonic poems and symphonic variations for instance, but include sinfonia concertantes and certainly the Berio sinfonia(which will surely get a vote from me soon).


----------



## emiellucifuge

I think the piece in question, which is Scriabin's 4th symphony or his Poeme d'extase, evidently has two names. Musically the latter suits it more.

I will soon tally the nominations, and then well see what to do with the Scriabin if its a problem.


----------



## emiellucifuge

results
So... another complex method to certify this bracket.
including the 2 that qualified from the last round, there are a total of 9 that are guaranteed a spot here:

*Gorecki 3
Liszt Faust
Bruckner 4
Martinu 6
Hindemith Mathis der Mahler
Prokofiev 3
Sibelius 7
Shostakovich 11
Tchaikovsky 4*

Then there are a bunch of symphonies that garnered three nominations, too many and too close in terms of points. Therefore as a Next round I would like to ask you to rank your top five from the following:
*Suk Asrael
Mozart 29
Beethoven 2
Vaughan Williams 7
Berwald 3
Bizet 1
Mozart 35
Bruckner 5
Schumann 4
Haydn 100
Prokofiev 2*

Any symphony losing out on merely on points here will qualify for the following bracket. 
Please dont forget the scriabin issue.


----------



## joen_cph

1. Bruckner 5
2. Schumann 4
3. Mozart 35
4. Berwald 3
5. Suk Asrael


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bizet 1
2. Mozart 29
3. Haydn 100
4. Mozart 35
5. Vaughan Williams 7


----------



## jurianbai

sorry emiellucifuge, I just wake up in 4 am and read this (the server clock now is 6.30 , seems I missed it by less than an hour). or can I reserved his no.6? Actually folks from that other world of chamber has some Myaskovsky fanatic suporters.

1. RVW symphony no.7 - been rooting for this before
2. Berwald no.3 - just listened, good one
3. Mozart no.35, thanks for 'picking' a mozart early symphony for me
4. Prokofiev no.2
5. Bruckner no.5, both are fantastic symphonies but then there are bunch of symphony with this style (bombastic).

sorry no Beethoven no.2, it is less interesting compared to his 'competitor' here.


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev No. 2
2. Beethoven No. 2
3. Bizet No. 1
4. Mozart No. 35
5. Haydn No. 100


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mozart 29
2. Berwald 3
3. Suk Asrael
4. Beethoven 2
5. Bizet 1


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Vaughan Williams 7
2. Prokofiev 2
3. Suk Asrael
4. Beethoven 2
5. Bizet 1


----------



## Ravellian

I would like to point out that the 'Poem of Ecstasy' is still considered a symphony by digitaldreamdoor, the 'other' symphonies list. To me, if the composer call it a symphony, it's a symphony. Shostakovich called his 2nd and 3rd symphonies, even though they're both in one movement.

That said..

1. Schumann 4
2. Haydn 100
3. Vaughan Williams 7
4. Mozart 35
5. Prokofiev 2


----------



## Weston

1. Vaughan Williams 7
2. Haydn 100
3. Berwald 3
4. Schumann 4
5. Bruckner 5

Concerning Stravinsky. I had been supporting his "in Three Movements" simply because I enjoy it rhythmically more than "in C." They are both fine pieces and I could be talked into "in C" with no arm twisting. They are both in my 3 and half star rating range (I know that sounds harsh!) so they may be coming up in my nominations, but I do still have a few 4 star ones left. I'll keep watch for the other Stravinsky nominations. That phase usually takes me a while.


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 2
2. Mozart 35
3. Bizet 1
4. J. Haydn 100
5. Mozart 29

:trp:


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev 2
2. Schumann 4
3. Bruckner 5
4. Haydn 100
5. Mozart 35


----------



## Art Rock

1. Suk Asrael
2. Vaughan Williams 7
3. Schumann 4
4. Berwald 3
5. Haydn 100


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Bizet 1
2. Schumann 4
3. Haydn 100
4. Beethoven 2
5. Mozart 35


----------



## jhar26

1 Haydn 100
2 Mozart 29
3 Mozart 35
4 Beethoven 2
5 Bizet 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Suk asrael
Prokofiev 2
Vaughan Williams 7
Schumann 4
Haydn 100


----------



## Head_case

> Myaskovsky 6 - JURIANBAI!!!!
> This is the most perfect work of a seriously neglected composer. Built on a Mahlerian scale but with typical russian introvertness. Starts with dissonant and bewildering themes, apparently of his horror at witnessing a soviet rally. These permeate the entire piece. The epic finale starts mockingly on french folk tunes before the Dies Irae kicks in, bringing the piece to a tortured climax. The wordless choir then maneuvres into position and helps to bring the piece to a peaceful resolution.


Hear here!

I'm not much of a symphony listener, but this is the one which I have and return to like an annual pilgrimage. Of my list that would make it into the top 100 - here they are:

1. Myaskovsky Symphony No.6
2. Szymanowski Symphony No.3
3. Myaskovsky Symphony No.21
4. Enescu Symphony - Vox Maris

Nuts. None of these except Myaskovsky's Symphony No.6 is in the list! :grrr:

Oh well. The Myaskovskian 6th it is then.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Head_case said:


> Hear here!


* Hear hear! (a very common mistake)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Head_case said:


> Hear here!
> 
> I'm not much of a symphony listener, but this is the one which I have and return to like an annual pilgrimage. Of my list that would make it into the top 100 - here they are:
> 
> 1. Myaskovsky Symphony No.6
> 2. Szymanowski Symphony No.3
> 3. Myaskovsky Symphony No.21
> 4. Enescu Symphony - Vox Maris
> 
> Nuts. None of these except Myaskovsky's Symphony No.6 is in the list! :grrr:
> 
> Oh well. The Myaskovskian 6th it is then.


Thank you, ill be sure to include your nominations in the next round!


----------



## Delicious Manager

Head_case said:


> Hear here!
> 
> I'm not much of a symphony listener, but this is the one which I have and return to like an annual pilgrimage. Of my list that would make it into the top 100 - here they are:
> 
> 1. Myaskovsky Symphony No.6
> 2. Szymanowski Symphony No.3
> 3. Myaskovsky Symphony No.21
> 4. Enescu Symphony - Vox Maris


I love all the above works (I had forgotten about Myaskovsky 6 (how could I?)). However, as much I uphold Enescu as being one of the great unsung composers of the 20th century (and of all time) and _Vox maris_ as arguably his masterpiece, it is not a symphony, but a symphonic poem. Therefore, I doubt it would qualify.


----------



## Head_case

Nice one! 

I thought I might not get away with Vox Maris - what about his orchestral suites? 

I only have the Andreescu recordings on Olympia. Even then, I only have 4 out of the 6 volumes, so I'm not sure what else/modern/new for recordings there is on the market for much of the work I liked. 

With symphonic work, I tended to just have one recording (Szymanowski excepting, where I've found I've been collecting quite a bit). 

It would nice to see everyone's recommendations for recordings for their favourite symphonies too.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well DM, I hope youll join me in nominating his 6th, it deserves to place!


----------



## Delicious Manager

Head_case said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I only have the Andreescu recordings on Olympia. Even then, I only have 4 out of the 6 volumes, so I'm not sure what else/modern/new for recordings there is on the market for much of the work I liked.
> 
> With symphonic work, I tended to just have one recording (Szymanowski excepting, where I've found I've been collecting quite a bit).


I have the complete Enescu set conducted by Cristian Mandeal on Arte Nova (a lovely _Vox maris_ in that set), plus the youth symphonies from the Olympia set.

Nice try re: the orchestral suites, but they're not symphonies either. Perhaps someone should start separate threads for people's favourite symphonic poems and suites (separate threads)?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Bruckner 5
Mozart 35
Schumann 4
Haydn 100
Beethoven 2


----------



## Head_case

Delicious Manager said:


> I have the complete Enescu set conducted by Cristian Mandeal on Arte Nova (a lovely _Vox maris_ in that set), plus the youth symphonies from the Olympia set.
> 
> Nice try re: the orchestral suites, but they're not symphonies either. Perhaps someone should start separate threads for people's favourite symphonic poems and suites (separate threads)?


Lol. I did warn you that I don't normally listen to pure symphonies!

Symphonic poems and suites do deserve their own category - not only are they greatly under-rated, they are also confused with symphonies 

Well when I look up 'Vox Maris' on several CD sellers lists, nothing shows up. I see that the Andreescu recording, has made it onto Marco Polo too. Is this the same recording, as the premiere, released on the Olympia CDs back in the 1990s?

Now back to the all important symphony list topper by Myaskovsky:










Has anyone got this recording? What's it like? The cover alone makes it look like it could be a winner.

Or this:










I suspect this one, by Kyrill, is the same wispy thin 2 dimensional epic recorded for Russian Discs on licence from Melodiya back in the 1990's too. It is very well performed, sound limitations aside (hmm...now there's a contradiction).

Or the Jarvi one:










That one is the one to get unless like symphonies....

Surely there are other versions recorded after all this time?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Theres the Svetlanov as part of his big 27 symphonies project, but the chorus had to be left out for financial reasons.

I think definitely we could have all those lists but also for string quartets, other chamber works, choral works and perhsps even a definitive ranking for composers one day. 
Though maybe we should first see how this thread and the opera list turn out.


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Though maybe we should first see how this thread and the opera list turn out.


 Yes! I'm not getting enough sleep as it is.


----------



## jurianbai

emiellucifuge said:


> I think definitely we could have all those lists but also for *string quartets*, other chamber works, choral works and perhsps even a definitive ranking for composers one day.
> Though maybe we should first see how this thread and the opera list turn out.


we should! and I wish the chamber sub forum have that very serious 'problem' encountered by the opera guys, as "should we have a separate string quartet sub-forum ?" altogether....:tiphat:

btw, looking at the list, my feeling say composer like *Walton, lalo, Korngold, Khachaturian, Barber *etc, is never/rare to get dominated. Considering how success their concertos (violin, piano etc.), I wonder didn't they get any good symphony created.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Head_case said:


> Lol. I did warn you that I don't normally listen to pure symphonies!
> 
> Symphonic poems and suites do deserve their own category - not only are they greatly under-rated, they are also confused with symphonies
> 
> Well when I look up 'Vox Maris' on several CD sellers lists, nothing shows up. I see that the Andreescu recording, has made it onto Marco Polo too. Is this the same recording, as the premiere, released on the Olympia CDs back in the 1990s?
> 
> Now back to the all important symphony list topper by Myaskovsky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got this recording? What's it like? The cover alone makes it look like it could be a winner.
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this one, by Kyrill, is the same wispy thin 2 dimensional epic recorded for Russian Discs on licence from Melodiya back in the 1990's too. It is very well performed, sound limitations aside (hmm...now there's a contradiction).


The Kondrashin recording of Myaskovsky 6 is still regarded as the benchmark recording, despite its age and mono sound. I have it and it is rivetting from beginning to end. Svetlanov's recording is also pretty good, but these are the only two which do the great symphony justice.


----------



## emiellucifuge

You dont think the Jarvi is that great?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just to let you all know. I am in Paris so wont be able to do the count today, tomorrow evening should work.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results
Thank you for your patience everyone.
Haydn 100 narrowly made it into this round, but none of the other symphonies managed to qualify for the next.

Gorecki 3
Liszt Faust
Bruckner 4
Martinu 6
Hindemith Mathis der Mahler
Prokofiev 3
Sibelius 7
Shostakovich 11
Tchaikovsky 4
Haydn 100

*Please rank your top five from the above*

P.S I dont feel that any opinions on the status of scriabins symphony overwhelms - if you have an opinion please put it forward now or I will be forced to make an arbitrary decision later.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Liszt Faust
Martinu 6
Shostakovich 11
Sibelius 7
Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## Webernite

1. Sibelius No. 7
2. Prokofiev No. 3
3. Tchaikovsky No. 4
4. Haydn No. 100
5. Hindemith "Mathis der Maler"


----------



## Art Rock

1. Gorecki 3
2. Hindemith Mathis der Mahler
3. Bruckner 4
4. Sibelius 7
5. Shostakovich 11


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Sibelius 7
2. Prokofiev 3
3. Bruckner 4
4. Martinu 6
5. Haydn 100


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 100
-2 Prokofiev 3
-3 Tchaikovsky 4
-4 Bruckner 4
-5 Martinu 6


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Martinu 6
2. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
3. Sibelius 7
4. Gorecki 3
5. Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## Air

1. Hindemith _Mathis der Maler_
2. Prokofiev 3
3. Sibelius 7
4. Liszt _Faust_
5. Bruckner 4


----------



## dmg

1. Gorecki 3
2. Haydn 100
3. Liszt Faust
4. Tchaikovsky 4
5. Sibelius 7


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Sibelius 7
2. Haydn 100
3. Hindemith Mathis der Mahler
4. Liszt Faust
5. Martinu 6


----------



## joen_cph

1. Martinu 6
2. Bruckner 4
3. Prokofiev 3 
4. Liszt Faust 
5. Hindemith Mathis (I prefer "Harmonie der Welt", but Hindemith should be on the list)


----------



## Geronimo

Bruckner 4
Tchaikovsky 4
Prokofiev 3
Sibelius 7
Shostakovich 11


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. *Tchaikovsky 4*
2. *Shostakovich 11* _(The Year 1905)_
3. *Liszt*- _A Faust Symphony_
4. *Bruckner 4*
5. *Hindemith* _Mathis der Maler_


----------



## Weston

1. Martinu 6
2. Bruckner 4
3. Shostakovich 11
4. Haydn 100
5. Prokofiev 3

I have re-evaluated the Martinu and find like it far more than I at first thought, and even more than some of my own nominations. It's odd how one's taste can change overnight. I think it depends on how hard a day I have as to how much raging I enjoy. So on weekends I might enjoy more raging and thundering, but after an emotional day at work I may enjoy a more intellectual piece (which I feel the Martinu is).

5th place was hard for me. I've been passing on the Prokofiev because of that violent 1st movement, but it is more interesting than some of the other choices. I love Mathis der Maler but never thought of it as a symphony, I guess because I'd never heard it called that before.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just been looking back through this thread, perhaps we need to be reminded of some works mentioned early on that seem to have been forgotten:


joen_cph said:


> Works like Tubin V, Langgaard X or Hovhaness "St. Vartan"
> 
> This also applies to more recent repertoire like, for instance, Rochberg, Carter, Sessions, Schnittke etc., to mention some ...





joen_cph said:


> well-known or "important" symphony composers, like for instance Borodin, Liszt, Ives, Scriabin, Messiaen, Berio, Honegger, Martinu, Schnittke, or even just a sample from those with a substantially large symphony output like Langgaard, Holmboe, Tubin, Gloria Coates, Boccherini or Myaskovsky etc. ...


Well Messiaen, Liszt, Martinu and Honegger have made it. the others are gaining considerable support, Scriabin, Myaskovsky, Schnittke, Tubin, Langgaard have all been brought up recently.

The following comes from the first two pages:



Art Rock said:


> 4. Gorecki 3





joen_cph said:


> 5. Martinu 6. This is especially based on the Neumann recording. Less "heroic" and of course more contemporary than the other 4 mentioned, very varied and sometimes with a, say, Janacekian, rhapsodic freshness to it.


I admire your determination guys! You've been nominating the same symphony for the entire 50 or so pages of this thread :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Ladies and Gentlemen:

1. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
2. Bruckner Symphony No. 4
*=3. Martinu Symphony No. 6
=3. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
=5. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
=5. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4*
7. Haydn Symphony No. 100
8. Liszt Faust Symphony
9. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11
10. Gorecki Symphony No. 3

*Unfortunately we have two ties, please select your favourite out of each of the following pairs:*

Martinu 6 OR Prokofiev 3
AND
Hindemith Mathis der Maler OR Tchaikovsky 4

-I reserve my votes as tie-breakers


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Martinu 6
Hindemith Mathis der Maler


----------



## jhar26

Prokofiev 3

Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## Air

Prokofiev 3
Hindemith _Mathis der Maler_


----------



## Geronimo

Prokofiev 3

Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## dmg

Prokofiev 3
Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## joen_cph

Martinu 6 (Prokofiev 3 is a very good work though)
Hindemith Mathis


----------



## SuperTonic

Martinu 6
Hindemith Mathis der Maler


----------



## Webernite

Prokofiev 3
Tchaikovsky 4


----------



## Weston

Martinu 6
Hindemith Mathis der Maler


----------



## Art Rock

Martinu 6 
AND
Hindemith Mathis der Maler


----------



## Delicious Manager

Prokofiev 3

AND

Hindemith Mathis der Maler


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Ladies and Gentlemen:
the winners are Prokofiev and Hindemith:

1. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
2. Bruckner Symphony No. 4
3. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
4. Martinu 6
5. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
6. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
7. Haydn Symphony No. 100
8. Liszt Faust Symphony
9. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11
10. Gorecki Symphony No. 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated List:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll' 
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint Saens Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony' 
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable' 
48. Dvorak Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony 
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' 
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique' 
60. Gliere Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinu Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Gorecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'


----------



## emiellucifuge

I welcome you to alert me to any repeats, mistakes or omissions I may have made.
Next round

*Nominate your next ten symphonies*


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

emiellucifuge said:


> Results
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> the winners are Prokofiev and Hindemith:
> 
> 1. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
> 2. Bruckner Symphony No. 4
> 3. Martinu Symphony No. 6
> 4. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
> 5. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
> 6. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
> 7. Haydn Symphony No. 100
> 8. Liszt Faust Symphony
> 9. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11
> 10. Gorecki Symphony No. 3


If Prokofiev beat out Martinu, shouldn't Prokofiev be #3 and Martinu #4?


----------



## Art Rock

1. Suk - Asrael
His only symphony, but a late romantic masterpiece full of grief
2. Bax - Symphony 1
I will yield my original preference of the 6th, I like all 7 anyway
3. Vaughan Williams - Symphony 5
The highlight of the British pastoral symphonic repertoire
4. Shostakovich - Symphony 7
The violent Leningrad has always been a favourite of mine
5. Moeran - Symphony 
Perhaps the most underrated British composer
6. Raff - Symphony 5
The Lenore, spooky and fascinating
7. Bantock - Hebridean symphony
An English masterpiece
*8. Beach - Gaelic symphony
We need a lady in the top100!*
9. Sallinen - Symphony 6 From a New Zealand diary
Lookling in vain for supporters here......
10. Rautavaara - Symphony 7 Angel of light
See Sallinen


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 8
2. Ives 4
3. Bizet 1
4. Stravinsky Symphony in C (I like it almost as much as Symphony in Three Movements, so I'll switch my vote to this one if it means getting him on the list)
5. Copland 3
6. Schumann 4
7. Scriabin 4
8. Schnittke 6
9. Ives 3
10. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony

We really need to get Schnittke and Ives on the list.


----------



## Head_case

Nuts. I keep looking for Myaskovsky and somehow it's not there!
1. Gorecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
2 Martinu Symphony No. 6
3 Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
4. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
5. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
6. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'

Can't decide from the rest...


----------



## Aramis

Time for another language purists attack. I understand that not everyone has ó on his keyboard so I can't blame you for omitting it in most of posts but at least when you are finally putting name on the general list you could avoid clumsy typo. Here you go, especially so you can copy and paste: 

Górecki 

-----

I wanted to nominate Szymanowski's 3rd but it would be silly to place it below Górecki's. So I'll restrain.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Poppin' Fresh said:


> If Prokofiev beat out Martinu, shouldn't Prokofiev be #3 and Martinu #4?


Fixed,

And thanks Aramis.


----------



## Head_case

Aramis said:


> I wanted to nominate Szymanowski's 3rd but it would be silly to place it below Górecki's. So I'll restrain.


I did nominate this some pages back....along with the Myaskovsky VIth.

Maybe there weren't enough people with good taste to carry the Szymanowski III & Myaskovsky VI through to this round


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Lutoslawski 3
-3 Alfven 2
-4 Mozart 29
-5 Mozart 35
-6 Beethoven 2
-7 Langgaard 1
-8 Farrenc 2
-9 Alfven 4
10 Martinu 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Head_case said:


> I did nominate this some pages back....along with the Myaskovsky VIth.
> 
> Maybe there weren't enough people with good taste to carry the Szymanowski III & Myaskovsky VI through to this round


Well theres at least three tosupport the Myaskovsky, will you repost your list?


----------



## valadyr

Nice thread here! It was a good learning experience.
I haven't heard all symphonies mentioned here, but I was wondering if I could suggest something:
1. Mahler 3 (even though there is already a lot of Mahler here, this is my favourite symphony by him; the first movement is particularly amazing in my humble opinion)
2. Shostakovich 15 (amazing and sarcastic symphony, the Wagner quotation in the final movement is haunting and beautiful; I personally like the light orchestration and use of percussion as well)
3. Bruckner 5 (I personally love the finale of this symphony and the adagio is long and beautiful as you would expect from Bruckner)
4. Janácek Sinfonietta (it is possible to consider it a symphony?)
5. Sibelius 6 (I personally like the cold atmosphere and the beautiful orchestration)
6. Braga Santos 4 (



 - I my opinion it is a very nice symphony, I find it atmospheric and really like the melodies and orchestration)
7. Mahler 7 (another long and great Mahler symphony, the "Nachtmusik" parts are really enjoyable, the first movement is powerful and dramatic, beginning with that Tenorhorn solo, which sounds as something coming from the depths of nature)
8. Kalinnikov 1 (in my opinion it is a nice and beautiful russian romantic symphony - 



)
9. Shostakovich 6 (really interesting piece, the first movement is a long and depressive adagio, whereas the rest of the symphony is increasingly joyful, the finale has an almost childish happiness)
10. Brian 1 (maybe the longest symphony deserves a place on the list... Listening to it is like getting lost in a gigantic Gothic cathedral, really amazing)

Hmmm, I'm not sure about the order, but anyway...


----------



## Weston

Preparing a spreadsheet last weekend has really helped.

1. Vaughan-Williams - 7
2. Copland - 3
3. Stravinsky in C
4. Shostakovich - 11
5. Berwald - 3
6. Benjamin Lees - 4 "Memorial Candles"
7. Carl Reinecke - 2
8. Hovhaness - 2
9. Bruckner 2
10. Bruckner 1

I'll keep whittling away at the ones I've already nominated that didn't make it, but substituting Stravinsky's 'in C" for "in Three Movements." I am losing track of what has already been included, even with the spreadsheet, so I hope I haven't duplicated.


----------



## Weston

valadyr said:


> 6. Braga Santos 4 (
> 
> 
> 
> - I my opinion it is a very nice symphony, I find it atmospheric and really like the melodies and orchestration)
> . . .
> 8. Kalinnikov 1 (in my opinion it is a nice and beautiful russian romantic symphony -
> 
> 
> 
> )
> ..


Nice ! (But the Kalinnikov is coming up the same link for me. Maybe a pasting problem.)


----------



## valadyr

Thanks for pointing out. I've fixed it.


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 2
2. Bruckner 2
3. Mozart 35 "Haffner"
4. Mozart 28
5. Michael Haydn 29 (P. 20)
6. Schumann 1 "Spring"
7. Bizet 1
8. Stravinsky in C
9. Vaughan Williams 7 "Sinfonia antartica"
10. Mozart 31 "Paris"


----------



## jurianbai

emiellucifuge said:


> Well theres at least three to support the Myaskovsky, will you repost your list?


1. I dominate that Myaskovsky too (no.6)
2. Vaughan Williams no.7 Antartica

for now, thanks.


----------



## SuperTonic

Vaughan Williams 7 'Sinfonia antartica'
Barber 1
Shostakovich 4
Vaughan Williams 6
Mendelssohn 5 'Reformation'
Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis
Mahler 3
Vaughan Williams 4
Jancek Sinfonietta
Hanson 2 'Romantic'


----------



## Art Rock

Aramis said:


> I wanted to nominate Szymanowski's 3rd but it would be silly to place it below Górecki's. So I'll restrain.


With that reasoning I should have bowed out after round one when Beethoven 9 got the top spot. It would not come even close to my personal top150.


----------



## Webernite

Poppin' Fresh said:


> 10. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony


Is this allowed? I'm kind of hoping it's not, because I would have started voting for it ages ago otherwise.

1. Prokofiev No. 2
2. Richard Strauss No. 2
3. Beethoven No. 2
4. Bizet No. 1
5. Haydn No. 82
6. Mozart No. 35 _Haffner_
7. Mozart No. 31 _Paris_
8. Schumann No. 2
9. Raff No. 5 _Lenore_


----------



## emiellucifuge

Personally I dont see why not?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Head_case said:


> Hear here!
> 
> I'm not much of a symphony listener, but this is the one which I have and return to like an annual pilgrimage. Of my list that would make it into the top 100 - here they are:
> 
> 1. Myaskovsky Symphony No.6
> 2. Szymanowski Symphony No.3
> 3. Myaskovsky Symphony No.21
> 4. Enescu Symphony - Vox Maris
> 
> Nuts. None of these except Myaskovsky's Symphony No.6 is in the list! :grrr:
> 
> Oh well. The Myaskovskian 6th it is then.


Just to remind myself of these nominations.


----------



## emiellucifuge

*
Shostakovich 7*
Despite some claims of superficiality, this symphony always packs a punch and leaves deep impressions of the Leningrad Battle.




*Suk Asrael*
Named after the angel of death, this work was composed shortly after the death of Suk's teacher; Dvorak. Dvorak's influence in Suk's music is fantatically obvious, yet Suk has an update Czechian outlook. His gigantic structure is definitely influenced by Mahler, and at times he manages to match him for emotional intensity - conveying a deep anguish. Shostakovich can also be heard sometimes in the kind of bland depression.




*Bantock Hebridean*
Well, what can I say? The name already gives most of it away. This is kind of a tone poem. Bantock incorporates Hebridean folk-elements into this epic one movement piece. You really just have to listen, and be swept along on a journey round the islands and all the drama that follows.




*Rachmaninov 3*
Im glad to see his 2nd has place, but the 3rd also deserves a place. If the 2nd is the summation of Rachmaninovs melancholic melody and slow moving nostalgia, then this is the summation of Rachmaninovs dance and vibrance. Much like the later Symphonic Dances (which are incredible btw), this piece is so inventive in orchestral colour and is just beautiful.




*Mahler 7*
There are but a few of his symphonies not yet included; the 3rd, 7th and incomplete 10. I am not familiar enough with the 10th, and my choosing the 7th over the 3rd may be slightly controversial. I simply feel his more heroic all encompassing works are well represented so far, the 7th to me is slightly more lax in its emotional power. The complex rhythms and counterpoint seems ease the weight and provide for some extremely pleasurable listening. 




*Myaskovsky 6* - JURIANBAI!!!!
This is the most perfect work of a seriously neglected composer. Built on a Mahlerian scale but with typical russian introvertness. Starts with dissonant and bewildering themes, apparently of his horror at witnessing a soviet rally. These permeate the entire piece. The epic finale starts mockingly on french folk tunes before the Dies Irae kicks in, bringing the piece to a tortured climax. The wordless choir then maneuvres into position and helps to bring the piece to a peaceful resolution.




*Enescu 3* - World VIolist?
Not a lot to be said for this one other than to listen. As with the above this one also features a choir. Those of you who know the romanian rhapsodies may view Enescu as a rather conservative copy-cat but this symphony proves otherwise. A startlingly original impressionist drama. Amazing!




*Fibich 3*
going back in time slightly. For those of you who like Dvorak this is a refreshingly beautfiul, Czechian symphony. written simply in a classical structure, it abounds with sweet melodies and beautfiul melancholy and nostalgia.




*Stravinsky - Symphony in C*
Good to see people voting for it!




*Berio Sinfonia*
I guess this one may count as a symphony, but im not entirely sure. The towering masterpiece of post-modernism!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston said:


> Preparing a spreadsheet last weekend has really helped.
> 
> 1. Vaughan-Williams - 7
> 2. Copland - 3
> 3. Stravinsky in C
> 4. Shostakovich - 11
> 5. Berwald - 3
> 6. Benjamin Lees - 4 "Memorial Candles"
> 7. Carl Reinecke - 2
> 8. Hovhaness - 2
> 9. Bruckner 2
> 10. Bruckner 1
> 
> I'll keep whittling away at the ones I've already nominated that didn't make it, but substituting Stravinsky's 'in C" for "in Three Movements." I am losing track of what has already been included, even with the spreadsheet, so I hope I haven't duplicated.


Hi Weston, the total list is on the previous page. So far I can see that the Shostakovich is already in.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Head_case said:


> Nuts. I keep looking for Myaskovsky and somehow it's not there!
> 1. Gorecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
> 2 Martinu Symphony No. 6
> 3 Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
> 4. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
> 5. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
> 6. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
> 
> Can't decide from the rest...


Hi HeadCase, you may have misunderstood the process slightly. In this current round you may nominate any symphony that has not yet been included. The symphonies above have all been included, but Myaskovsky hasnt so is eligible for inclusion in this round. Ive recently reposted a list you made earlier which I can use, but the list above cant be accepted.
:tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner 5*
2. *Haydn 95* (I'll keep swingin' away at it...)
3. *Borodin 2*
4. *Janáček* _Sinfonietta_
5. *Schumann 1* _(Spring)_
6. *Mozart 35* _Haffner_
7. *Bruckner 6* 
8. *Shostakovich 13* _(Babi Yar)_
9. *Bruckner 3*
10. *Mahler 10*

I might have said *Corigliano 1* by now, 
but that would kind of be like an American voting for a 3rd-party candidate...


----------



## joen_cph

(Have made "re-organizing" in my listing, partly because of the nominations by others):

1. Mahler 10

2. Elgar 1

3. Mahler 3

4. Sibelius 6

5. Bax 1




Time for some Nordic-Celtic mysticism and impressive, pictures of wind-swept Atlantic coastal scenery ...

6. Tubin 5




One of his most immediately attractive works, right from the start.

7. Langgaard 4th Symphony "Leaf-Fall"
Perhaps his most beautiful creation - the lovely, elegiac or pastoral solos for the wind instruments alternate with stormy passages in the strings/tutti.

8. Berwald 3

9. Alfvén 4. Perhaps his most interesting and varied work, with vocal soloists and some impressionist effects

10. Berio Sinfonia.


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Hi Weston, the total list is on the previous page. So far I can see that the Shostakovich is already in.


Too late to edit my post. Please disregard it and I'll repair it here.

1. Vaughan-Williams - 7
2. Copland - 3
3. Stravinsky in C
4. Berwald - 3
5. Benjamin Lees - 4 "Memorial Candles"
6. Carl Reinecke - 2
7. Hovhaness - 2
8. Bruckner 2
9. Bruckner 1
10.	Schubert 3

Here's a few links to remind folks of these pieces. I dearly wish I could find a decent link for the Benjamin Lees. Perhaps I should learn to post my own YouTube videos, but as this work is from 1985, it is clearly not in the public domain. I'll continue to champion it in case someone else winds up enjoying it, not in any hopes it will get included.
http://www.amazon.com/Benjamin-Lees-Symphony-Memorial-Candles/dp/B00000DHT7


----------



## Air

1. Prokofiev 2 I'll keep swingin' away at it... 
2. Berlioz _Romeo et Juliette_
3. Stravinsky _Psalmensinfonie_
4. Schumann 4
5. Bruckner 5
6. Brian 1 'Gothic'
7. Roussel 3
8. Walton 1
9. Ives 4
10. Penderecki 3 The greatest post-Romantic work I can think of.


----------



## starry

Here's some - apparently not included yet - which I'll nominate. I don't know if the order matters or not.

Mozart 34
Haydn 97
Arriaga
Bizet in C
Berwald 3
Elgar 1
Mozart 28
Haydn 48

I'll add support for some others mentioned, though I haven't heard them for a while

Moeran
Myaskovsky Symphony No.21


----------



## emiellucifuge

Air said:


> 10. Penderecki 3 The greatest post-Romantic work I can think of.





jhar26 said:


> -2 Lutoslawski 3


Whoopie, two of my favourite symphonies - I will definitely join you with these in the next round!

As its Christmas I feel that perhaps a few may not have had a chance to vote, and am considering extending this round by an extra day. Ill get back to you on this.


----------



## World Violist

1- Enescu 3
2- Sibelius 3
3- Sibelius 6
4- Mahler 10
5- Shostakovich 7
6- Bruckner 5
7- Bruckner 2
8- Haydn 88
9- Bax 1
10- Rautavaara 7


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Thank you all, an astounding 90 were nominated this round, 5 had 4 votes, and 10 symphonies gained 3 votes. Ive decided to accept all those with 4 votes, but believe that the others need some more 'vetting'. For this reason our provisional list for the 71-80 bracket:

- Bizet Symphony in C
- Bruckner Symphony No. 5
- Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
- Stravinsky Symphony in C
- Mozart Symphony No. 35

I will detail the next step in my following post, but I have also reached decisions on a few topics:

*Scriabin's symphonies (i.e. the 4th 'poem of ecstasy') will be counted as symphonies and may be nominated, same goes for Schoenberg's chamber symphony. However Vox Maris will not be considered, nor will Strauss's Alpine Symphony*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Stage

*Rank your top 5 from the following:*

Berwald 3
Elgar 1
Bruckner 2
Mahler 10
Sibelius 6
Bax 1
Janacek Sinfonietta
Shostakovich 7
Myaskovsky 6
Enescu 3
Beethoven 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Myaskovsky 6
Shostakovich 7
Enescu 3
Janacek Sinfonietta
Bax 1


----------



## World Violist

Enescu 3
Sibelius 6
Mahler 10
Bax 1
Bruckner 2


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Shostakovich 7
2. Janacek Sinfonietta
3. Sibelius 6
4. Mahler 10
5. Myaskovsky 6


----------



## jurianbai

This part is easier for me to take part, just need to listen on youtube. my pick:

1. Myaskovsky 6
2. Berwald 3
3. Bax 1
4. Sibelius 6
5. Elgar 1

two english men, two vikings and a russian.


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 2
2. Bruckner 2
3. Shostakovich 7
4. Myaskovsky 6
5. Bax 1


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Janacek Sinfonietta
2. Sibelius 6
3. Elgar 1
4. Enescu 3
5. Bax 1


----------



## starry

Elgar 1
Berwald 3
Sibelius 6
Myaskovsky 6
Beethoven 2


----------



## Head_case

I think I fluffed up when voting for the last round and didn't understand the instructions.

So.

This round I'm voting less ambiguously!


*1. Myaskovsky Symphony No. VI*

*2. Myaskovsky Symphony No. VI*

*3. Myaskovsky Symphony No. VI*

*4. Myaskovsky Symphony No. VI*

*5. Myaskovsky Symphony No. VI*


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 2
2. Elgar No. 1
3. Sibelius No. 6
4. Bax No.1
5. Shostakovich No. 7


----------



## Weston

1. Berwald 3
2. Bruckner 2
3. Enescu 3
4. Shostakovich 7
5. Janacek Sinfonietta

The Enescu is not in my collection yet, but I heard it on YouTube and tonight it struck me as fine piece. I had been avoiding the Sinfonietta, thinking of it more as a suite than a symphony, but it's a very nice uplifting piece, so if others want to include it, I'm game.

Really all of them are nice. I even like the Mahler, so it was really difficult to boot any of these.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bax 1
2. Shostakovich 7
3. Mahler 10
4. Sibelius 6
5. Elgar 1


----------



## joen_cph

1. Mahler 10
2. Janacek Sinfonietta
3. Bax 1
4. Elgar 1
5. Myaskovsky 6

... Tough one. They are all fine symphonies ...


----------



## jhar26

-1 Beethoven 2
-2 Berwald 3
-3 Bruckner 2
-4 Sibelius 6
-5 Elgar 1


----------



## Ravellian

I think the Elgar is an underappreciated work. I also heard Beethoven 2 on the radio today and I was reminded of how much I dislike it.. such droll writing. Ugh!

1. Elgar 1
2. Shostakovich 7
3. Bax 1
4. Mahler 10
5. Janacek


----------



## starry

Beethoven 2 is a good piece, though parts like the first part of the scherzo I don't like so much (the trio is ok).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. *Janáček* _Sinfonietta_
2. *Mahler 10*
3. *Bruckner 2*
4. *Shostakovich 7*
5. *Beethoven 2*


----------



## Air

1. Janacek _Sinfonietta_
2. Myaskovsky 6
3. Elgar 1
4. Berwald 3
5. Sibelius 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results
Sorry for the delay here folks, the following 9 are added to our 71-80 bracket:

These four being the direct results of the most recent votes:
Sibelius Symphony No. 6
Elgar Symphony No. 1
Bax Symphony No. 1
Janacek Sinfonietta

And these from the previous round:
Bizet Symphony in C
Bruckner Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
Stravinsky Symphony in C
Mozart Symphony No. 35

Then there is a tie for the final place between these two, *please vote for one of the following:*
*Myaskovsky 6 or Shostakovich 7*

The loser will qualify for the following bracket


----------



## emiellucifuge

My vote is Myaskovsky 6 - I really really hope this one gets in here. I love it to bits, please listen to the video I posted.


----------



## Head_case

Come on guys! Who here hasn't listened to the Myaskovsky Symphony No. VI yet?!

I've got it spinning at the moment (the Kirill Kondrashin version with the Yurlov State Choir). 

Any idea what happened to the Yurlov State Choir? I know this recording was done back in 1959 - but at low volumes into the night, you don't notice the thin recording so much.


----------



## Head_case

I vote for Myaskovsky's VIth over and above Shosty's VIIth! Even the order of these should tell you something!


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> This is the most perfect work of a seriously neglected composer. Built on a Mahlerian scale but with typical russian introvertness. Starts with dissonant and bewildering themes, apparently of his horror at witnessing a soviet rally. These permeate the entire piece. The epic finale starts mockingly on french folk tunes before the Dies Irae kicks in, bringing the piece to a tortured climax. The wordless choir then maneuvres into position and helps to bring the piece to a peaceful resolution.


So, I've been meaning to ask, what _*is*_ that stuff? And why is it on a plate instead of -- of wherever _stuff_ like that festers?

Okay, I'll vote for the Myaskovsky. I had a little trouble getting past the opening, but it's not supposed to be pleasant.


----------



## Head_case

The Poco Tenebroso (second movement) is my favourite. It carries all of the hallmark themes of the Myaskovskian anxiety - a kind of agitated urgency threatening the lyrical power of the violin; then the violin and flute, and back to the two violins. 

Although the revolutionary nature of the symphony is detailed clearly in reference to Nikolai Kyrenko's speech "Death to all revolutionaries", Myaskovsky's works always carries a subtle Bahtkinian trait; the expressed dialogue, and the inner dialogue. The theme of death and burial (with release of the human) in the chorus, were prefigured by the death of his father in 1918; following a close family friend, and then his aunt, in 1921, when the symphony was written. I love it for its complexity, as much as it is labelled of 'introverted' character, there is much more to it than this. It is a symphony which carries the thread of humanity, from the social world; to the inner world, and back out again unceasingly in genuine interaction. 

I suppose I particularly like the way it is scored - in that it is more than clashes and cymbals and gongs and volume cranked up like a soul choir's whooping and hollering.


----------



## jurianbai

Whatever on the dish I vote for MYASKOVSKY/MJASKOVSKY/MIASKOVSKY no.6 !!
(...hopefully can void the court of language puritist)


----------



## Head_case

In answer to Weston's question...

That dish .... to a vegetarian ... looks to me like a Scandinavian kind of pickled fish called a 'roli map'. There is usually some picked vegetable inside the wrapped fish and the whole bundle is pickled in a salty vinegary preserve which is enough to kill all the cold Scandinavian germs as well as the diner. I presume it was just because the person who uploaded the Myaskovsky VI was having his dinner at the time.


----------



## Head_case

...and I suppose, the plate of fish roli maps are are a round dish, because this is the 'Revolutionary Symphony'. And as revolutions go round, so does all the cycle of eating a rolimap....going round again for seconds...and then vomiting the whole lot out in one full revolution 





I made that bit up of course. You could email the guy who uploaded the video - I'm sure his explanation will be more sanguine than mine


----------



## Weston

Oh I get it now. Revolutionaries are revolting.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Myaskovsky 6


----------



## Art Rock

Shostakovich 7


----------



## SuperTonic

Myaskovsky 6


----------



## joen_cph

Myaskovsky 6


----------



## Delicious Manager

Myaskovsky 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Lol as long as you dont assume theres any aesthetical relation between that picture and the music!


----------



## dmg

Shostakovich 7


----------



## emiellucifuge

A few months ago someone requested I update on every page to stop them trawling back. Here you go:



emiellucifuge said:


> Results
> Sorry for the delay here folks, the following 9 are added to our 71-80 bracket:
> 
> These four being the direct results of the most recent votes:
> Sibelius Symphony No. 6
> Elgar Symphony No. 1
> Bax Symphony No. 1
> Janacek Sinfonietta
> 
> And these from the previous round:
> Bizet Symphony in C
> Bruckner Symphony No. 5
> Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
> Stravinsky Symphony in C
> Mozart Symphony No. 35
> 
> Then there is a tie for the final place between these two, *please vote for one of the following:*
> *Myaskovsky 6 or Shostakovich 7*
> 
> The loser will qualify for the following bracket


----------



## Webernite

Shostakovich No. 7

But I have to say I find Prokofiev No. 2 more impressive than pretty much any of the other symphonies now being considered. It is unique in the symphonic repertoire and probably the most ambitious thing he ever wrote. Don't be put off by the composer's own loss of faith in the work. It is very difficult to play and it's evident that the orchestra at the premier was incapable of performing it well. I believe that if Prokofiev had heard one of the modern recordings now available, he would have held the work in much higher regard, as should we.

I mean, just pause for a second and consider how _extraordinary_ this is:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> Shostakovich No. 7
> 
> I have to say I find Prokofiev No. 2 more impressive than pretty much any of the other symphonies now being considered. It is unique in the symphonic repertoire and probably the most ambitious thing he ever wrote. Don't be put off by the composer's own loss of faith in the work. It is very difficult to play and it's evident that the orchestra at the premier was incapable of performing it well. I believe that if Prokofiev had heard one of the modern recordings now available, he would have held the work in much higher regard, as should we.


You guys have converted me, I believe it to be one of his better symphonies and will probably nominate it in the next round. Its had a quite a few chances though - even reaching a shortlist of about 10 symphonies, but didnt get voted in. Neither would I go so far as to say its better than any of the symphonies currently considered - IMO the Myaskovsky is a far superior work, as are the Stravinsky, Janacek, Bax and Sibelius.


----------



## Webernite

Well, you are entitled to your views.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Anyway Ive heard the Prokofiev 2 and Myaskovsky 6 grouped together as constructionist symphonies. - Whatever that means.


----------



## Air

Well, that'll be three of us for the 2nd symphony, and hopefully more! 

Thread Duty: I much prefer the Myaskovsky, but then again, the 7th is one of my least favorite of Shostakovich's symphonies.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If tears could be magically and perfectly transmuted into music, the 4th Variation (Larghetto) in Prokofiev's 2nd Symphony would be it.

Um...

(Sneaks over to youtube and finds Myaskovsky 6 and listens to whole thing)

Impressive. Similar to some of my favorite Russian dudes, but unique as well. Not a vote, just a comment.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If tears could be magically and perfectly transmuted into music, the 4th Variation (Larghetto) in Prokofiev's 2nd Symphony would be it.
> 
> Um...
> 
> (Sneaks over to youtube and finds Myaskovsky 6 and listens to whole thing)
> 
> Impressive. Similar to some of my favorite Russian dudes, but unique as well. Not a vote, just a comment.


Which performance is on youtube?

Its really worth getting to know the work - its one of those pieces that is a journey and takes you between mental states, from anxiety to transcendece.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> Which performance is on youtube?
> 
> Its really worth getting to know the work - its one of those pieces that is a journey and takes you between mental states, from anxiety to transcendece.


Svetlanov, who you warned me about. But, it's the only one. And I don't really like chorus and orchestra in symphonies, I avoid that from any composer.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Svetlanov, who you warned me about. But, it's the only one. And I don't really like chorus and orchestra in symphonies, I avoid that from any composer.


Its not like Mahler or Beethoven in this symphony. The choir comes in at the end and sounds a bit like the choir in Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe. Just seems to embellish the music rather than take center stage.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Myaskovsky wins, Shsoatkovich qualifies for the next round.

Our ten are:
Sibelius Symphony No. 6
Elgar Symphony No. 1
Bax Symphony No. 1
Janacek Sinfonietta
Bizet Symphony in C
Bruckner Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
Stravinsky Symphony in C
Mozart Symphony No. 35
Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6

*Please rank your top 5 from the above*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Mine:

Stravinsky C
Myaskovsky 6
Janacek sinfonietta
Bax 1
Sibelius 6


----------



## Delicious Manager

1 Myaskovsky Symphony No 6
2 Sibelius Symphony No 6
3 Elgar Symphony No 1
4 Bruckner Symphony No 5
5 Bizet Symphony in C


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bizet C
2. Mozart 35
3. VW 7
4. Sibelius 6
5. Myaskovsky 6


----------



## jurianbai

1-Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
2-Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
3-Sibelius Symphony No. 6
4-Elgar Symphony No. 1
5-Bax Symphony No. 1


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 35
-2 Bizet
-3 Sibelius 6
-4 Janacek Sinfonietta
-5 Elgar 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bax Symphony No. 1
2. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
3. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
4. Elgar Symphony No. 1
5. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6


----------



## joen_cph

1. Janacek Sinfonietta
2. Bruckner 5
3. Elgar 1
4. Myaskovsky 6
5. Sibelius 6


----------



## Webernite

1. Elgar Symphony No. 1
2. Bizet Symphony in C
3. Stravinsky Symphony in C
4. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
5. Bruckner Symphony No. 5


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Vaughan Williams 7
2. Janacek Sinfonietta
3. Stravinsky Symphony in C
4. Myaskovsky 6
5. Sibelius 6


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Bizet Symphony in C
2. Stravinsky Symphony in C
3. Janacek Sinfonietta
4. Sibelius 6
5. Elgar Symphony No. 1


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner 5*
2. *Janáček* _Sinfonietta_
3. *Mozart 35* _Haffner_
4. *Bizet* in C 
5. *Raif* 7


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart 35
2. Bizet 1
3. Vaughan Williams 7
4. Stravinsky in C
5. Myaskovsky 6


----------



## Air

1. (The Mighty) *Bruckner* 5
2. *Mozart* 35 _'Haffner'_
3. *Elgar* 1
4. *Janacek* _Sinfonietta_
5. *Stravinsky* in C


----------



## emiellucifuge

Chi_townPhilly said:


> 5. *Raif* 7


Took me a while


----------



## starry

1 Elgar Symphony No. 1
2 Bizet Symphony in C
3 Sibelius Symphony No. 6
4 Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
5 Mozart Symphony No. 35


----------



## Weston

1. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
2. Stravinsky Symphony in C
3. Sibelius 6
4. Janacek Sinfonietta
5. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6

I hadn't voted for the Sibelius 6 earlier because I had completely forgotten that melodic and uplifting final movement, one of my favorite symphonic themes. So I'll try to redress that here.

And yes the Myaskovsky did sneak in too.


----------



## Head_case

It's cool to see Myaskovsky's VIth has finally made it onto the list!

Apart from the Myaskovsky & the Janacek works, I find it rather challenging to sit down and plod through the rest of the other composers works so I guess I shouldn't really cast another vote!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wait... There's Stravinsky's Symphony in C, and Symphony in Three Movements. Are those 2 separate works? And then there's his Symphony in E flat...


----------



## dmg

in C
in Three Movements


----------



## Air

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wait... There's Stravinsky's Symphony in C, and Symphony in Three Movements. Are those 2 separate works? And then there's his Symphony in E flat...


And don't forget the mighty _Symphony of Psalms_, which sadly, I seem to be the only one advocating for.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

The order for the 71-80 bracket is:
*
1. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
2. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
3. Elgar Symphony No. 1
4. Bizet Symphony in C
5. Janacek Sinfonietta
6. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7
7. Stravinsky Symphony in C
8. Mozart Symphony No. 35
9. Bruckner Symphony No. 5
10. Bax Symphony No. 1*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated List:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll' 
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint Saens Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony' 
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable' 
48. Dvorak Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony 
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' 
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique' 
60. Gliere Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinu Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Gorecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janacek Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5 'Tragic'
80. Bax Symphony No. 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Round

*Please nominate your ten symphonies for the 81-90 bracket*

Shostakovich 7 is Automatically qualified.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Berio Sinfonia - The Masterpiece of postmodernism
2. Suk Asrael - Ive been on this one for a while now 
3. Lutoslawski 3 - Brilliant use of controlled chance
4. Rachmaninov 3 - A beautifully romantic symphony. I cant understand why no one else has brought this one up?!
5. Prokofiev 2 - I think others have described this one better than I
6. Bantock Hebridean 
7. Enescu 3
8. Penderecki 3 - Makes great use of percussion. Romanticism for the contemporary mind.
9. Mahler 7 - We have to get the last two full Mahler symphonies in the top 100.

10. Im torn between a number of syphonies here so I will wait and see how the other nomination play out. The options are: (*Scriabin 4*/Henze 1/Ives 3/Mahler 3)

The number 3 seems to pop up a lot.


----------



## Air

1. *Prokofiev* 2 (_'Iron and Steel'_ )
2. *Berlioz* _Romeo et Juliette_
3. *Stravinsky* _Symphony of Psalms_
4. *Schumann* 4
5. *Mahler* 3
6. *Brian* 1 _'Gothic'_
7. *Ives* 4
8. *Roussel* 3
9. *Walton* 1
10. *Penderecki* 3


----------



## Webernite

1. Prokofiev No. 2
2. Richard Strauss No. 2
3. Beethoven No. 2
4. Haydn No. 82
5. Mozart No. 31 Paris
6. Schumann No. 2
7. Schumann No. 4
8. Raff No. 5 Lenore
9. Mahler No. 3
10. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements


----------



## emiellucifuge

Do people here not like Rachmaninov?


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> 7. Schumann No. 3


The Rhenish has already made the list at the 53rd spot. But I would be delighted if you would join me in advocating for the 4th symphony. 

On the topic of Rachmaninoff, my favorite works of his are the _Vespers_, the piano concerti (though I have been listening to these less and less as of late), the 2nd piano sonata, other piano works (Preludes, Etudes), and a few recently discovered chamber works. The symphonies haven't ever struck me as anything more than _pleasant_ - which is delightful to hear but when it comes to a list of _great_ symphonies, it doesn't really make the cut for me.


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> The Rhenish has already made the list at the 53rd spot. But I would be delighted if you would join me in advocating for the 4th symphony.


Sure thing.


----------



## jurianbai

I proposed these symphonies to get more attention, hence my voting for this round. the first two, I hope qualified as Symphony.

1. Mendelssohn Symphony no.2 in B flat major, op. 52 "Lobgesang" (or "Hymn of Praise")
2. Smetana Má vlast ("My Country") Symphonic poems
3. Bruch symphony no.1
4. S.Taneyev - Symphony no.4 
5.Khachaturian symphony no.2 Bell

...that's for now (can't think for more...)


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 8
2. Ives 4
3. Copland 3
4. Schumann 4
5. Scriabin 4
6. Schnittke 6
7. Ives 3
8. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony
9. Berlioz Harold en Italie
10. Haydn 88

Shocked at the lack of support for Ives especially.


----------



## SuperTonic

Mahler 3
Shostakovich 4
Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis
Vaughan Williams 6
Vaughan Williams 4
Prokofiev 2
Berio Sinfonia
Mendelssohn 5 'Reformation'
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1


----------



## Weston

The dilemma is, I can go with my spreadsheet, or go with what others have already nominated that are equally or almost as enjoyable for me. Sigh . . . I am compromising and tweaking my list only a little.

1	Copland - 3 (I'll keep chipping away at this.)
2	Berwald - 3
3	Carl Reinecke - 2
4	Hovhaness - 2
5	Bruckner 2
6	Schubert - 3
7	Rautavaara - 8
8	Schumann - 4
9	Roussel - 3
10	Tournemire - 3

Berwald -3 richly melodic





Reinecke - 2 has memorable themes





Schubert - 3 has uplifting themes.





Rautavaara - 8 has incredible dissonance in all its movements that seems sonorous, or rather uses the string section like a detuned synth lead. You have to hear it to believe it. Oh - it uses bells too. The detuned effect is a little over 2 minutes into this video (or maybe 2:30), but the effect is most pronounced in movement 2.





Schumann - 4 The very quintessence of what most people call a symphony, and it's as triumphant as anything Beethoven did. 





Roussel - 3 I was going to nominate 2, but both are great. In places they are rhythmically very interesting. Roussel doesn't fit well into any genre pigeonhole.





Tournemire - 3, one of my more recent lesser known discoveries. Like the Rautavaara, this symphony uses lots of bells, maybe even more so, to good effect. Lots of harp too and not just the glissandos you usually hear. I couldn't find any YouTube vids, but you can hear snippets here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000464Y/?tag=rovi09-20


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Do people here not like Rachmaninov?


I like Rachmaninov, but his symphonies are a whole half a star down from the current level in my rating "system." Sorry about that. Maybe next round for me.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Suk Asrael
2. Vaughan Williams 5
3. Bax 6
4. Raff 5 Lenore
5. Beach Gaelic
6. Moeran
7. Alfven 4
8. Rautavaara 7
9. Schmidt 4
10. Bantock - Hebridean

*Substituted Alfven 4 for Sallinen 6 since no-one supports tha anyway,*


----------



## jurianbai

jurianbai said:


> I proposed these symphonies to get more attention, hence my voting for this round. the first two, I hope qualified as Symphony.
> 
> 1. Mendelssohn Symphony no.2 in B flat major, op. 52 "Lobgesang" (or "Hymn of Praise")
> 2. Smetana Má vlast ("My Country") Symphonic poems
> 3. Bruch symphony no.1
> 4. S.Taneyev - Symphony no.4
> 5.Khachaturian symphony no.2 Bell
> 
> ...that's for now (can't think for more...)


and I also supported these:

6. Berwald no.3
7. Haydn no.88


----------



## Air

jurianbai said:


> 2. Smetana Má vlast ("My Country") Symphonic poems


I don't think _Má vlast_ counts as a symphony, though if we ever have a *Symphonic Poem/Tone Poem* version of this game I'll be sure to give it my support as well. I think we will probably end up having her own recommended lists for a wide variety of categories kind of like DDD does (which, to put it frankly, would be awesome).


----------



## Art Rock

Ma Vlast is certainly not a symphony.


----------



## starry

Berwald 3
Mozart 34
















Moeran
Arriaga
Haydn 49
Sibelius 6
Miaskovsky 21
Beethoven 1 (just realised this hasn't been put in the list yet and I prefer it to some Beethoven symphonies that have been)
Haydn 48
Mozart 28


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Lutoslawski 3
-3 Alfven 2
-4 Langgaard 1
-5 Mozart 29
-6 Farrenc 2
-7 Alfven 4
-8 Copland 3
-9 Berwald 3
10 Mendelssohn 2


----------



## TresPicos

1. Vaughan Williams 5
2. Peterson-Berger 2
3. Lindblad 2
4. Dvorak 6
5. Schubert 2
6. Beethoven 1
7. Roussel 3
8. Borodin 2
9. Schubert 3
10. Reinecke 2


----------



## Art Rock

jhar26 said:


> -1 Haydn 82
> -2 Lutoslawski 3
> -3 Alfven 2
> -4 Langgaard 1
> -5 Mozart 29
> -6 Farrenc 2
> -7 Alfven 4
> -8 Copland 3
> -9 Berwald 3
> 10 Mendelssohn 2


Listening for the first time to Alfven 4 right now as it happens. Great work.


----------



## jurianbai

Air said:


> I don't think _Má vlast_ counts as a symphony, though if we ever have a *Symphonic Poem/Tone Poem* version of this game I'll be sure to give it my support as well. I think we will probably end up having her own recommended lists for a wide variety of categories kind of like DDD does (which, to put it frankly, would be awesome).


because I see Listz Faust Symphony on the list. After the rise of Myaskovsky no.6 "revolutionary" I got remembered about this same nationalistic theme piece. but oh well,..... trying... :tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*rant, abbreviated*



emiellucifuge said:


> 79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5 'Tragic'


'Tragic?'


*Oh, no! Not again!!*


----------



## emiellucifuge

I guess I can give Wikipedia the blame for this one! What should it be called?


----------



## joen_cph

1. Mahler 10
2. Mahler 3
3. Scriabin 3
4. Alfven 4
5. Tubin 5
6. Berio Sinfonia
7. Rautavaara 3
8. Langgaard 4
9. Berwald 3
10. Henze 1

... a bit fast, since I don´t have much time right now ...


----------



## Weston

Art Rock said:


> *Substituted Alfven 4 for Sallinen 6 since no-one supports tha anyway,*


You never know. I'll try to give the Sallinen a listen if I can find it. Now we're getting into territory with a lot of work I'm unfamiliar with. I may have heard or even have some of them in my collection, but have not heard them enough to remember. More likely I've never even heard them.

So now listening to the nominees is taking longer. Good thing I _enjoy_ listening to symphonies, eh?


----------



## Art Rock

I think that holds for all of us, or this thread would not continue.


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 2
2. Bruckner 2
3. Mozart 28
4. Michael Haydn 29 (P. 20)
5. Schumann 1 "Spring"
6. Mozart 31 "Paris"
7. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1
8. Copland 3
9. Brian 1 "Gothic"
10. Ives 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

The following 9 are qualified:

Shostakovich 7
Berio Sinfonia
Alfven 4
Copland 3
Prokofiev 2
Schumann 4 
Mahler 3
Ives 4

There is a tie so:
*Please vote for one of the following -
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1 OR Roussel 3*

the loser will qualify for the next round.


----------



## emiellucifuge

My vote; Schoenberg


----------



## Art Rock

Roussel 3 with some more words to get it posted


----------



## Art Rock

emiellucifuge said:


> Results
> 
> The following 9 are qualified:
> 
> Shostakovich 7
> Berio Sinfonia
> Alfven 4
> Copland 3
> Prokofiev 2
> Schumann 4
> Mahler 3
> Ives 4
> 
> There is a tie so:
> *Please vote for one of the following -
> Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1 OR Roussel 3*
> 
> the loser will qualify for the next round.


Ummm. that's only 8..... did you forget to list one or is the vote off unnecessary?


----------



## dmg

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1...if the vote off is necessary.


----------



## joen_cph

Arnold gets my vote, since it´s more different ...


----------



## Weston

*Roussel 3* gets my vote since no one has nominated my Symphony No. 1 for Kazoo and Rubber Band Ensemble in Q minor yet.


----------



## Webernite

Well, I'm annoyed the Chamber Symphony is going to end up so incredibly low. I'd rather it weren't on the list at all than be this low. 

But OK, it has my vote, since otherwise it'll be even lower.


----------



## Air

I know I nominated the Roussel, but that's only because I've never heard the Schoenberg before. After hearing it, I'm stunned... and pretty much divided between the two, but I guess I'll go with the *Kammersymphonie #1* just since I think it'll grow on me much more in the future. As for the Roussel, I'm glad it has qualified for the next round - it too is a splendid work in it's own right.


----------



## SuperTonic

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Art Rock said:


> Ummm. that's only 8..... did you forget to list one or is the vote off unnecessary?


Youre correct, I left out one symphony: *Berwald 3*

The correct list is:

Berwald 3
Shostakovich 7
Berio Sinfonia
Alfven 4
Copland 3
Prokofiev 2
Schumann 4 
Mahler 3
Ives 4


----------



## Delicious Manager

Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No 1


----------



## starry

Wow so Berwald made it after all then. I thought he would continue to miss out to arguably lesser pieces by more famous names.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results
Schoenberg won over Roussel by quite a clear margin, giving the following list:

Berwald 3
Shostakovich 7
Berio Sinfonia
Alfven 4
Copland 3
Prokofiev 2
Schumann 4 
Mahler 3
Ives 4
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony

*Please rank your top 5 from the above*


----------



## Delicious Manager

1 Schoenberg Chamber Symphony
2 Berwald 3
3 Mahler 3
4 Alfvén 4
5 Berio Sinfonia


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Berio Sinfonia
2. Shostakovich 7
3. Mahler 3
4. Ives 4
5. Prokofiev 2


----------



## joen_cph

1. mahler 3
2. berio sinfonia
3. alfven 4
4. berwald 3
5. schumann 4


----------



## Art Rock

1. Shostakovich 7
2. Alfven 4
3. Mahler 3
4. Copland 3
5. Berwald 3


----------



## zoziejemaar

Sorry for intruding, I just wanted to say how I am fond of lists and concepts like these. You also made me curious about some symphonies I didn't know of... I can't wait to see the final list!


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Mahler 3
2. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1
3. Prokofiev 2
4. Berio Sinfonia
5. Shostakovich 7


----------



## jhar26

-1 Alfven 4
-2 Copland 3
-3 Berwald 3
-4 Mahler 3
-5 Schumann 4


----------



## Webernite

Schoenberg No. 1
Prokofiev No. 2
Mahler No. 3
Schumann No. 4
Berio Sinfonia


----------



## emiellucifuge

zoziejemaar said:


> Sorry for intruding, I just wanted to say how I am fond of lists and concepts like these. You also made me curious about some symphonies I didn't know of... I can't wait to see the final list!


Youre not intruding at all! This thread is open to everyone so if you know any more symphonies feel free to nominate them when I open the next round.


----------



## dmg

1. Shostakovich 7
2. Copland 3
3. Ives 4
4. Shoenberg Chamber 1
5. Schumann 4


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Ives 4
2. Copland 3
3. Schumann 4
4. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony
5. Berio Sinfonia


----------



## Air

Prokofiev 2
Schumann 4
Mahler 3
Ives 4
Schoenberg 1


----------



## Weston

I had to review some of these tonight (obviously not all the way through or I'd be up all night. I had never heard the Berio piece before and I must say it's incredible. I _must_ have this piece in my playlist.

1. Berwald 3
2. Copland 3
3. Schumann - 4
4. Berio Sinfonia
5. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony (somewhat of a surprise, but I actually liked this over the Alfven, Ives, and even Shostakovich. It is either highly accessible or I am making progress. )


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Results*

Results

The order for the 81-90 bracket:

*
1. Mahler Symphony No. 3
2. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
3. Schumann Symphony No. 4
4. Berwald Symphony No. 3
5. Berio Sinfonia
6. Copland Symphony No. 3
7. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7
8. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
9. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
10. Ives Symphony No. 4*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated List:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31.Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvorak Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll' 
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint Saens Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony' 
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable' 
48. Dvorak Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony 
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish' 
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique' 
60. Gliere Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinu Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Gorecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janacek Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5 'Tragic'
80. Bax Symphony No. 1 
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Language purists please attack ^

Next Round

*Please nominate your next ten symphonies for the bracket 91-100
Roussel 3 is automatically qualified*

The final bracket in the top 100, I hope everyone still sees reason to continue on to 150?


----------



## Aramis

> Language purists please attack ^


<descends from the sky> <levitates above the ground> WHERE DO YOU NEED US... MORTAL?


----------



## Art Rock

1. Suk Asrael
2. Vaughan Williams 5
3. Bax 6
4. Beach Gaelic
5. Moeran
6. Raff 5 Lenore
7. Rautavaara 7
8. Rautavaara 8
9. Schmidt 4
10. (changed) Bantock - Hebridean


----------



## joen_cph

1. Mahler 10
2. Scriabin 3
3. Suk Asrael
4. Bruckner 3
5. Tubin 5
6. Szymanowski 4 "Concertante"
7. Rautavaara 3
8. Langgaard 4
9. Bax 6
10. Henze 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

@Aramis:

[Deep raspy voice] Welcome to our domain, on page 58 you will find the fabled Talk Classical top 150 Recommended Symphonies list - a weapon of great power. However, we cannot use this weapon until all the pieces are correct. There are many accents, umlauts, and other punctuation missing - I hope you will aid us in completing our weapon. [/Deep raspy voice]

@Art Rock - Have you given up on the Bantock?

@Joen - Good choice with the Henze, I think I will also nominate it in this round.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the alert. I put it back in at #10.


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Vaughan Williams 6
2. Pettersson 7
3. Mozart 29
4. Shostakovich 8
5. Mahler 7
6. Nielsen 3 'Espansiva'
7. Sibelius 7
8. Prokofiev 3
9. Corigliano 1
10. Schuman (William) 6


----------



## dmg

We most definitely should go to 150. This is fun and there are a lot more symphonies left. 

1. Beethoven 2
2. Bruckner 2
3. Mozart 28
4. Michael Haydn 29 (P. 20)
5. Schumann 1 "Spring"
6. Mozart 31 "Paris"
7. Brian 1 "Gothic"
8. Rautavaara 3
9. Rautavaara 8
10. Iturriaga "Junín y Ayacucho: 1824"

I'll try to get some videos or audio clips of some of these up later. Right now I have work blockades in place.


----------



## Webernite

1. *Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2*
2. Richard Strauss No. 2
3. Beethoven No. 2
4. Haydn No. 88
5. Mozart No. 31 _Paris_
6. Schumann No. 2
7. Raff No. 5 _Lenore_
8. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
9. Mahler No. 7
10. Haydn No. 101 _Clock_


----------



## emiellucifuge

Suk Asrael
Bantock Hebridean
Mahler 7
Dvorak 6
Lutoslawski 3
Penderecki 3
Scriabin 4
Henze 1
Ives 3
Scriabin 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 8
2. Scriabin 4 Le Poème de l'extase
3. Schnittke 6
4. Ives 3
5. Berlioz Harold en Italie
6. Haydn 88
7. Stravinksy Symphony In Three Movments
8. Chausson Symphony In B Flat Major
9. Suk Asrael Symphony
10. Haydn 101 The Clock


----------



## Aramis

> [Deep raspy voice] Welcome to our domain, on page 58 you will find the fabled Talk Classical top 150 Recommended Symphonies list - a weapon of great power. However, we cannot use this weapon until all the pieces are correct. There are many accents, umlauts, and other punctuation missing - I hope you will aid us in completing our weapon. [/Deep raspy voice]


<in sudden anger destroys neraby oak tree with magical flame> Ach, you wretched mortals... you could do it for yourself, but you lack power... very, well... <stands astride> <dark clouds and woodruff mist gather around and surround everything>

...

...

...

<timpani roll>

...

<opening from Also sprach Zarathustra>

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5 'Tragic'
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4


----------



## dmg

It still says 'Tragic'!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thank you so much Aramis!
:tiphat:

Yes, ill change it immediately.....


To what?


----------



## Air

1. *Berlioz* _Romeo et Juliette_
2. *Stravinsky* _Symphony of Psalms_
3. *Brian* 1 _'Gothic'_
4. *Walton* 1
5. *Nielsen* 3 _'Sinfonia Espansiva'_
6. *Penderecki* 3
7. *Haydn* 88
8. *Stravinsky* _Symphony in Three Movements_
9. *Vaughan Williams* 5
10a. *Scriabin* 4 _'The Poem of Ecstasy'_
10b. *Scriabin* 3 _'The Divine Poem'_

The 10th nomination depends on which Scriabin symphony ultimately fares better.


----------



## Webernite

I'm going to change my fourth choice from Haydn 82 to Haydn 88, OK?


----------



## TresPicos

1. Vaughan Williams 5
2. Dvorak 6
3. Honegger 3
4. Lindblad 2
5. Peterson-Berger 2
6. Penderecki 3
7. Schubert 2
8. Pettersson 7
9. Walton 1
10. Suk Asrael


----------



## Weston

1	Carl Reinecke - 2
2	Hovhaness - 2
3	Bruckner 2
4	Schubert - 3
5	Rautavaara - 8
6	Vaughan-Williams 5
7	Tournemire - 3
8	Martinu 4
9	Nielsen 3
10	Bantock - Hebridean

I'll link to some of the more recently added on my list.

Rautavaara 8 has an astonishing detuned effect in the strings in all the movements. Here it can be heard right around the 2:30 mark, but the sonorities leading up to it are part of the nice build up.





I heard somewhere that Aaron Copland remarked of Vaughan-Williams 5th "It's like staring at a cow for 45 minutes." I disagree. That is more descriptive of Copland's own music. But this Vaughan-Williams is evocative of peace and contentment to my ears. It's also a tribute to Sibelius





The Martinu 4 incorporates piano without sounding remotely like a piano concerto. It is lively and fresh.





The Nielsen 3 almost wants to make a symphony out of one note for a while, but then quickly makes up for it. It is harmonically ambiguous to my ears -- not atonal, but I'm not quite sure where the root key is. I like that.





The Bantock Hebridean Symphony evokes a vast landscape, pleasing without boring.





I'll try again to find Tournemire link later this evening. I have run out of time.


----------



## emiellucifuge

TresPicos said:


> 1. Vaughan Williams 5
> 2. Dvorak 6
> 3. Honegger 3
> 4. Lindblad 2
> 5. Peterson-Berger 2
> 6. Penderecki 3
> 7. Schubert 2
> 8. Pettersson 7
> 9. Walton 1
> 10. Suk Asrael


Honegger 3 is already in the list - feel free to change it!

Loving all the videos posted so far. There are too many good symphonies in the world, 100 doesnt do them all justice.


----------



## TresPicos

emiellucifuge said:


> Honegger 3 is already in the list - feel free to change it!


Actually, "Honneger" is in the list, so it didn't get any hits in my "Honegger" search. 

Updated nominations:

1. Vaughan Williams 5
2. Dvorak 6
3. Lindblad 2
4. Peterson-Berger 2
5. Mozart 29
6. Penderecki 3
7. Schubert 2
8. Pettersson 7
9. Walton 1
10. Suk Asrael


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hey, would I ^ get any symphony on the top 150? I mean, I'm getting more popular. One day, you all will respect me. Without me, you wouldn't have Shostakovich!

I'm also getting more crazy, impersonating people


----------



## SuperTonic

Barber 1
Vaughan Williams 6
Vaughan Williams 4
Shostakovich 4
Mendelssohn 5 'Reformation'
Corigliano 1
Hindemith Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hanson 2 'Romantic'
Stravinsky Symphony in 3 Movements
Rautavaara 8


----------



## starry

I know Vaughan William's 5th has been highly regarded in the past. People no doubt like the atmosphere it has and it might feel epic but I find the musical ideas in his 8th alot more memorable.


----------



## starry

zoziejemaar said:


> Sorry for intruding, I just wanted to say how I am fond of lists and concepts like these. You also made me curious about some symphonies I didn't know of... I can't wait to see the final list!


I like individual lists more than consensus lists (which tend to be mainly very predictable but good for beginners). There have been other big best symphonies lists in the past in books and on the net, such as

http://digitaldreamdoor.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=281
http://www.abc.net.au/classic/classic100/symphony/list.htm

The actual ranking in any artistic best of lists I don't think means anything, how do you say one thing is one place better than another?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Oops, ill definitely go through the whole list and correct spellings at one point.

Im havent heard a lot of Vaughan Williams, but this list will give me some kind of order through which to proceed with his symphonies.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Lutoslawski 3
-3 Alfven 2
-4 Mozart 29
-5 Langgaard 1
-6 Beethoven 2
-7 Farrenc 2
-8 Haydn 83
-9 Beach "Gaelic"
10 Atterberg 1


----------



## starry

Well 2,7, 5, 3 are probably the most famous symphonies by him, so this list is just going with that really. Whether the most famous ones are always the best or the only best ones by a composer is another question.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

The following 4 are qualified, including Roussel 3 from the previous round:

*Roussel 3
Rautavaara 8
Vaughan Williams 5
Suk Asrael
*

The following all have 3 votes with little variance in points:
Bantock Hebridean
Mozart 29
Haydn 88
Beethoven 2
Scriabin 4 (Air - I attributed your vote to this one)
Mahler 7
Nielsen 3
Penderecki 3
Stravinsky 3 movements

Due to the small variance in points I believe, in the interests of accuracy, that another round of voting is necessary to determine which place. For this reason *Please Rank your top 5 from the above symphonies*


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Scriabin 4
2. Mahler 7
3. Bantock Hebridean
4. Penderecki 3
5. Stravinsky 3 movements


----------



## Air

1. Nielsen 3
2. Haydn 88
3. Penderecki 3
4. Stravinsky 3 movements
5. Scriabin 4


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 2
2. Haydn No. 88
3. Mahler No. 7
4. Mozart No. 29
5. Stravinsky 3 movements


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 2
2. Mozart 29
3. Penderecki 3
4. Stravinsky "Symphony in Three Movements"
5. Mahler 7


----------



## Weston

1. Stravinsky 3 movements
2. Nielsen 3
3. Beethoven 2
4. Bantock Hebridean
5. Scriabin 4 (Poem of Ecstacy)

For my 5th place the works were not that familiar to me. After giving them a good sampling I found the Haydn, Penderecki, and Scriabin tied for that rank in my mind. The Haydn has lots of great development and modulation that I like from the classic era. The Penderecki is a great return to the musical language I comprehend while remaining fresh, contemporary, and exotic. The Scriabin edged out the other two by a hair's width based on its very interesting almost arrhythmical flow and the fact that it feels tantalizingly just out of my grasp.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bantock Hebridean
2. Mahler 7
3. Scriabin 4
4. Nielsen 3
5. Penderecki 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Scriabin 4
2. Haydn 88
3. Stravinsky 3 movements
4. Nielsen 3
5. Mahler 7


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Stravinsky Symphony in 3 Movements
2. Penderecki Symphony 3
3. Scriabin 4
4. Mahler 7
5. Beethoven 2


----------



## joen_cph

1. Mahler 7
2. Nielsen 3
3. Stravinsky 3 Movements
4. Scriabin 4
5. Penderecki 3


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 29
-2 Haydn 88
-3 Beethoven 2
-4 Nielsen 3
-5 Mahler 7


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mozart 29
2. Mahler 7
3. Nielsen 3
4. Beethoven 2
5. Haydn 88


----------



## TresPicos

1. Mozart 29
2. Penderecki 3
3. Scriabin 4
4. Bantock Hebridean
5. Haydn 88


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

91-100:

Roussel 3
Rautavaara 8
Vaughan Williams 5
Suk Asrael
Mahler 7
Scriabin 4
Nielsen 3
Beethoven 2
Stravinsky Three Movements
Penderecki 3

*Haydn 88 is automatically qualified for the next bracket*

The following symphonies did not make it:
Mozart 29
Bantock Hebridean


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Round

Please rank your top 5 from the following:

Roussel 3
Rautavaara 8
Vaughan Williams 5
Suk Asrael
Mahler 7
Scriabin 4
Nielsen 3
Beethoven 2
Stravinsky Three Movements
Penderecki 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Scriabin 4
2. Mahler 7
3. Suk Asrael
4. Penderecki 3
5. Roussel 3


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mahler 7
2. Nielsen 3
3. Suk Asrael
4. Beethoven 2
5. Roussel 3


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Stravinsky Symphony in 3 Movements
2. Rautavaara 8
3. Roussel 3
4. Penderecki 3
5. Scriabin 4


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 2
2. Rautavaara 8
3. Stravinsky "in Three Movements"
4. Penderecki 3
5. Mahler 7


----------



## Art Rock

1. Suk Asrael
2. Vaughan Williams 5
3. Rautavaara 8
4. Mahler 7
5. Nielsen 3


----------



## TresPicos

1. Vaughan Williams 5
2. Roussel 3
3. Rautavaara 8
4. Penderecki 3
5. Scriabin 4


----------



## joen_cph

1. Mahler 7
2. Nielsen 3
3. Stravinsky 3 Movements
4. Suk Asrael
5. Scriabin 4

Perhaps we should have a little longer time to "valuate"
new symphonies among the next presented candidates ?


----------



## emiellucifuge

joen_cph said:


> 1. Mahler 7
> 2. Nielsen 3
> 3. Stravinsky 3 Movements
> 4. Suk Asrael
> 5. Scriabin 4
> 
> Perhaps we should have a little longer time to "valuate"
> new symphonies among the next presented candidates ?


Do you mean some more time to nominate symphonies in the next bracket? - how long?
Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## joen_cph

emiellucifuge said:


> Do you mean some more time to nominate symphonies in the next bracket? - how long?
> Sounds like a good idea to me.


Was rather thinking of time to listen to candidates by others ... As far as I understand there are 48 hours between rounds & it is not always easy to find time to valuate, say, three hitherto largely unheard candidates ...

Personally I´m not having trouble finding new candidates - or composers - though, but it might be a good idea to include more time to nominations as well.

Once again thanks for your comprehensive work in this series.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Okay, how about we double the time period?


----------



## Webernite

Yep, that should easily be enough time for everyone to listen to Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No. 2. :lol:


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning the investigating of symphonies: *Sorabji*´s "Jami" Symphony (also on you-tube) is about 270 minutes = 4 1/2 hours long.

It hasn´t been performed orchestrally though, only a computerized "performance" is presented
on you-tube, so it can´t really be evaluated yet and I won´t be nominating it:






Anyway one could be curious to hear a real recording - that fellow was surely a bit out of the ordinary.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Scriabin 4
2. Stravinsky Three Movements
3. Suk Asrael
4. Nielsen 3
5. Mahler 7


----------



## emiellucifuge

So - unless someone objects or wishes to alter the proposed time, I will from here-on allow 4 days per nominating round. This should provide me with some breathing space also 

Ive seen some documentaries and interviews of Sorabji on youtube - a very very odd, almost hateful and paranoid person. I havent yet found much to appreciate in the piano music ive heard.


----------



## Weston

1. Vaughan Williams 5
2. Stravinsky 3 movements
3. Rautavaara 8
4. Roussel 3
5. Nielsen 3

I hate leave any of these out, especially the Beethoven, but I can't vote for all. Sigh . .


----------



## Air

1. Nielsen 3
2. Roussel 3
3. Vaughan Williams 5
4. Stravinsky Three Movements
5. Scriabin 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

91-100:

*
1. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
2. Mahler Symphony No. 7
3. Nielsen Symphony No. 3
4. Roussel Symphony No. 3
5. Scriabin Symphony No. 4
6. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8
7. Suk Asrael Symphony
8. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
9. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
10. Beethoven Symphony No. 2*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Next Round

Please nominate your 10 symphonies for the 101-110 bracket. 
Haydn 88 is automatically qualified.

Remember - you have 4 days so please take your time.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated list:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5 'Tragic'
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen Symphony No. 3
94. Roussel Symphony No. 3
95. Scriabin Symphony No. 4
96. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8
97. Suk Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven Symphony No. 2


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Vaughan Wiliams 6
2. Pettersson 7
3. Mozart 29
4. Shostakovich 8
5. Sibelius 7
6. Prokofiev 3
7. Corigliano 1
8. Schuman (William) 6
9. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
10. Nørgård 3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bax 6
2. Beach Gaelic
3. Moeran
4. Raff 5 Lenore
5. Rautavaara 7
6. Schmidt 4
7. Bantock - Hebridean
8. Szymanowski 3
9. Sibelius 7
10. Sallinen 6


----------



## joen_cph

(Sibelius 7 = #61
(Prokofiev 3 = #63)

1. Shostakovich 8
2. Pettersson 8
3. Langgaard 4 "Leaf-Fall"
4. Schnittke 1 (it is my impression that the BIS recording isn´t as exhilerating as the Rozhdestvensky live on Melodiya)
5. Tubin 5
6. Henze 1
7. V-Williams 4
8. Szymanowski 4 "Concertante"
9. Bax 6
10. Borodin 2


----------



## Delicious Manager

joen_cph said:


> (Sibelius 7 = #61
> (Prokofiev 3 = #63)


Oops! many thanks for pointing those out. Careless of me!

Here is my revised list of nominations:

1. Vaughan Wiliams 6
2. Pettersson 7
3. Mozart 29
4. Shostakovich 8
5. Corigliano 1
6. Schuman (William) 6
7. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
8. Nørgård 3
9. Schmidt 4
10. Elgar 2


----------



## Webernite

1. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
2. Richard Strauss No. 2
3. Mozart No. 31 _Paris_
4. Schumann No. 2
5. Raff No. 5 _Lenore_
6. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
7. Haydn No. 101 _Clock_
8. Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
9. Haydn No. 82 _Bear_
10. Haydn No. 102


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks, I copied Sibelius 7 from the preceding post....

1. Bax 6
2. Beach Gaelic
3. Moeran
4. Raff 5 Lenore
5. Rautavaara 7
6. Schmidt 4
7. Bantock - Hebridean
8. Szymanowski 3
9. Sallinen 6
10. Hovhaness 50 Mount St Helen


----------



## dmg

1. Bruckner 2
2. Mozart 28
3. Michael Haydn 29, P. 20
4. Schumann 1 "Spring"
5. Mozart 31 "Paris"
6. Brian 1 "Gothic"
7. Rautavaara 3
8. Iturriaga "Sinfonía Junín y Ayacucho: 1824"
9. Beethoven 1
10. Shostakovich 8


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

I hope Schnittke eventually makes it, in my mind he's one of the best symphonists of the 20th century. Any number of his ten symphonies deserve consideration, and he's right alongside Shostakovich and Mahler in terms of creating truly harrowing music that pulls on the heartstrings and is full of dramatic tension that is effective in disturbing one's emotional state.

1. Schnittke 8
2. Schnittke 6
3. Ives 3
4. Berlioz Harold en Italie
5. Chausson Symphony In B Flat Major
6. Haydn 101 The Clock
7. Sibelius 3
8. Hovhaness 2 Mysterious Mountain
9. Sessions 7
10. Chávez 2 Sinfonia india (let's get some Hispanic flavor on the list!)


----------



## jurianbai

Goldmark Rustic Wedding SYmphony


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well so much for taking our time 

Or have I misunderstood that?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well here are my nominations, most of them ive just repeated from the previous nomination:

1. Bantock Hebridean
2. Dvorak 6
3. Lutoslawski 3
4. Henze 1
5. Ives 3
6. Scriabin 3 

Now other than this I feel really vaguely still about which symphonies I should nominate. I think I should at least show what im considering in case it helps others make their decisions. In return I will probably eventually go with those that have the best chance of making it, unless after some more listening I really prefer one over the others.

-So in short this is my short list:

Enescu3
Brian 1
Schnittke 6
Hovhaness 2
Bliss Colour Symphony
Hanson 2
Borodin 2
Myaskovsky 27
Taneyev 4
Rachmaninov 3
Fibich 3

I also belive the following composers should enter the list at some point:
Peterson-Berger
Langgaard
Chausson (for his B)
Szymanowski (4) 
Raff (5)
Norgard (3)
Petersson
Tubin
Reinecke
Lyapunov (1)
Rimsky Korsakov
Rubbra
Walton (1)
Britten (simple)
Simpson
Zemlisnky
Alfven
CPE Bach (Wq 179, Eflat Major)
Vincent d'Indy (sur un chant montagnard)
Dohnanyi
Glazunov (4,5,6)
Grieg (C)
Kalinnikov (1)

- Most of them for just one single symphony, and of course there may be plenty Ive left out


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> I also belive the following composers should enter the list at some point:
> Peterson-Berger
> Langgaard
> Chausson (for his B)
> Szymanowski (4)
> Raff (5)
> Norgard (3)
> Petersson
> Tubin
> Reinecke
> Lyapunov (1)
> Rimsky Korsakov
> Rubbra
> Walton (1)
> Britten (simple)
> Simpson
> Zemlisnky
> Alfven
> CPE Bach (Wq 179, Eflat Major)
> Vincent d'Indy (sur un chant montagnard)
> Dohnanyi
> Glazunov (4,5,6)
> Grieg (C)
> Kalinnikov (1)
> 
> - Most of them for just one single symphony, and of course there may be plenty Ive left out


Yes! I nominate the Glazunov 4 and 5, and the Kalinnikov 1 for a late round. THEN I will vote.


----------



## Weston

Okay - I'm ready. It sounded like emiellucifuge was about to close the nominations there for a moment.

1. Carl Reinecke - 2
2. Hovhaness - 2
3. Bruckner 2
4. Schubert - 3
5. Martinu 4
6. Bantock - Hebridean
7. Tchaikovsky -3
8. Englund - 2
9. Rubinstein - 4
10. Robert Schumann - 1

I'm still plugging away at the Carl Reinecke though I know I'm probably wasting a slot. No - none of it is wasted. I've discovered some great work in this thread I want to explore. Here's yet another movement from this melodic work.





The Martinu 4, again uses piano which I think is just a little quirky. Here's the finale with interesting rhythmic acrobatics.





Here's the one movement Granville Bantock Hebridean Symphony. While it's not quite "Fingal's Cave," it has its moments and is grand in scope.





I can't believe I'm nominating a Tchaikovsky. I am often tepid toward his work, but the Alla tedesca movement of his 3rd is lush and in places a little unpredictable to me (who hasn't heard it very often).





Einar Englund is a fantastic 20th century composer whom I think was unjustly upstaged by some of his noisier contemporaries. He seems to retain in this piece a little touch of impressionism to my ears (whatever that term means in music).





Anton Rubinstein was applauded as the second coming of Beethoven in his time. He even looked like him, though I wonder how much this was fostered. He may not have broken new ground but he certainly knew how to cultivate some great old territory. I had a hard time choosing one of his symphonies but finally settled on No. 4. (3 is very Beethovenian, maybe tries too hard to be.) 





Schumann's 1st is not my favorite of his, but the scherzo is rousing.





I have abandoned the Charles Tournemire 3, but finally have a link for it if anyone wants to hear. It's a pleasant piece, but I think I was merely infatuated for a while. It kind of sounds like a sword and sandal soundtrack to me now.


----------



## Air

1. *Berlioz* _Romeo et Juliette_
2. *Stravinsky* _Symphony of Psalms_
3. *Brian* 1 _'Gothic'_
4. *Walton* 1
5. *Scriabin* 3 _'The Divine Poem'_
6. *Raff* 5 _'Lenore'_
7. *Schumann 1* _'Spring'_
8. *Mozart 31* _'Paris'_
9. *Alwyn* 2
10a. *Ives* _Holiday Symphony_
10b. *Ives* 3


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Vaughan Williams 6
2. Mendelssohn 5 'Reformation'
3. Barber 1
4. Hanson 2 'Romantic'
5. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
6. Corigliano 1
7. Vaughan Williams 4
8. Walton 1
9. Langgaard 4 'Leaf-fall'
10. Tubin 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Air - you want me to accept a/b depending on which does best?


Ive decided my last 4 nominations are:

7. Brian 1
8. Hovhaness 2
9. Schnittke 6
10. Borodin 2


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Lutoslawski 3
-3 Alfven 2
-4 Haydn 83
-5 Langgaard 1
-6 Mozart 29
-7 Farrenc 2
-8 Beach...Gaelic
-9 Atterberg 1
10 Prokofiev 7


----------



## Webernite

The lack of Haydn symphonies shows what philistines we all are.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont doubt Haydn is one of the greatest writers of symphonies, but individually his Symphonies seem rather trivial. Its a case of his oeuvre being more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Botec

Well, hi. I've been lurking for a while, following this thread with interest, torn between treating the Top 150 as a guide or polluting it with my own preferences. As you see:

1 Mahler DLvdE (or has this been 'disqualified'? It's the only one left besides the 10th)
2 Simpson 9 (wow, just wow)
3 Holmboe 8 (I've not seen much mention of Holmboe in this thread! Shame!)
4 Ives 2 (isn't this regarded as one of the great American symphonies? Also, Harris 3rd?)
5 Vaughan Williams 4 ("I don't know whether I like it, but it's what I meant")
6 Arnold 6
7 Arnold 5
8 Brian 1
9 Weill 2
10 Rautavaara 3 (I much prefer this to the 7th or 8th)


----------



## Weston

Botec said:


> Well, hi. I've been lurking for a while, following this thread with interest, torn between treating the Top 150 as a guide or polluting it with my own preferences. As you see:
> 
> 1 Mahler DLvdE (or has this been 'disqualified'? It's the only one left besides the 10th)
> 2 Simpson 9 (wow, just wow)
> 3 Holmboe 8 (I've not seen much mention of Holmboe in this thread! Shame!)
> 4 Ives 2 (isn't this regarded as one of the great American symphonies? Also, Harris 3rd?)
> 5 Vaughan Williams 4 ("I don't know whether I like it, but it's what I meant")
> 6 Arnold 6
> 7 Arnold 5
> 8 Brian 1
> 9 Weill 2
> 10 Rautavaara 3 (I much prefer this to the 7th or 8th)


Not a pollution. Both of those Arnolds are on my short list as is the Rautavaara. I particularly like how the Arnold 6 uses spikey Beethovenian stabs, but then turns mysterious and ambient. The finale is a bit of an anti-climax for me and that is what kept it out of my picks so far.

I think I simply must buy the Brian 1. Everyone seems to nominate it, but I have yet to hear it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Not a pollution at all, you seem to have fine taste.
Yes the Ives 2 is spectacular and im beginning to see that we are so far lacking in american symphonies.
In the next two round Ill be pushing for more Ives, Harris, Hanson, Barber, Hovhaness.

Perhaps some Diamond, Zwillich, Glass should be considered.

Ive also noticed Corigliano and Benjamin Lees mentioned but dont know enough about these.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im not sure about Das Lied - any opinions?


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Air - you want me to accept a/b depending on which does best?


Definitely, thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> I dont doubt Haydn is one of the greatest writers of symphonies, but individually his Symphonies seem rather trivial. Its a case of his oeuvre being more than the sum of its parts.


...Philistine.


----------



## joen_cph

Made a slip earlier as regards that I had said that I´d never vote for anything not strictly called a symphony - in the case of Janacek Sinfonietta - since there were many advocates for it and I really like the work. However, even though *Mahler*´s *Das Lied von der Erde *would be in my Top-10 of the greatest works in the history of music, I will now personally stick to that principle - in spite of Mahler calling it a symphony ( the popular explanation of course being that he was superstitious as regards earlier "fatal" examples of having composed a "Symphony No.9" and decided to sabotage the normal sequence ) ... 
Besides, putting DLvdE so low on a list would be quite blasphemous ?!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes it would be quite blasphemous. It also leads me to believe it has been an unspoken rule that DL is not a symphony otherwise somebody would have brought it up quite a bit earlier.

Botec - you can feel free to change your nomination


----------



## Art Rock

joen_cph said:


> Made a slip earlier as regards that I had said that I´d never vote for anything not strictly called a symphony - in the case of Janacek Sinfonietta - since there were many advocates for it and I really like the work. However, even though *Mahler*´s *Das Lied von der Erde *would be in my Top-10 of the greatest works in the history of music, I will now personally stick to that principle - in spite of Mahler calling it a symphony ( the popular explanation of course being that he was superstitious as regards earlier "fatal" examples of having composed a "Symphony No.9" and decided to sabotage the normal sequence ) ...
> Besides, putting DvL so low on a list would be quite blasphemous ?!


Fully agree. It would definitely be in my top 10 of all time compositions as well, let's not sneak it in at #101.


----------



## dmg

Uploaded this as there doesn't seem to be any examples of this symphony online to sample:






I'll work on the other two movements later.


----------



## Botec

Yes, I figured that must be the situation with DL. In that case, everything else moves up one place, and my new 10th place nomination is... hm... I probably agree with the several nominations for Shostavich 8, but I don't find myself reaching for it so very often. How about Martinu 6? Oh, already on the list. Good! Gavriil Popov 2, then!


----------



## joen_cph

> ...Gavriil Popov 2, then!


Will happily second Popov later, but the 1st Symphony - 
2 stands to me as a more conservative work, as far as I remember ?

Both are on you-tube ... as are 3+5+6.


----------



## Art Rock

Both first and second Popov symphonies are likely to get a vote from me. They are on my very long shortlist of next symphonies to propose. Also glad to see SImpson, Holmboe and Tubin mentioned.


----------



## Botec

joen_cph said:


> Will happily second Popov later, but the 1st Symphony -
> 2 stands to me as a more conservative work, as far as I remember ?


Yes, definitely. But I find the 1st requires concentrated listening, for me at least, whereas I can enjoy a good wallow in the 2nd.


----------



## joen_cph

> Yes, definitely. But I find the 1st requires concentrated listening, for me at least, whereas I can enjoy a good wallow in the 2nd.


Will give them a listen again anyway ...


----------



## Weston

A bit late to the discussion, but I agree we shouldn't nominate just any thing that happens to have a form of the word "symphony" in the title, else we would be nominating Heinrich Schutz's Symphoniae Sacrae, clearly not remotely resembling what we would think of as a symphony.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hmm... who is this Popov? Never heard of him im ashamed to say..


----------



## joen_cph

*Gavril Popov *(1904-1972) was a person very much belonging to and determined by the Soviet state. His first symphony (1928-35) is pure dynamite as regards talented, very-late-Romanticism combined with the aggressive sharpness of Prokofiev and Shosty, written in an overload-high-voltage style even more biting than, say, Boris Lyatoshinsky´s symphonies. Detlef Gojowy describes his counterpoint as some of the most advanced and developed among early Soviet composers. The expressive element is especially pointed at in the Melodiya/Olympia recording by Provatorov, whereas the more recent Telarc recording with Botstein seems slightly more lyrical in its approach.

Thus originally belonging to the very innovative and interesting Soviet avantgarde of the 1920s and early 30s (together with names like Roslavetz, Mosolov, Deshevov, Lev Knipper, Protopopov, Lourie, Mejtus and others), he later suffered from Stalinist oppression and accusations, especially from 1948. He gradually became less experimenting, sculpting his works and their rather propagandistic programmes according to the demands of the official policy and Socialist Realism. He also suffered from alcoholism. He wrote at least 6 symphonies. His chamber and piano music is completely unrecorded, from what I know of.

His Chamber Symphony (1927) has been recorded and likewise belongs to his early period. It is probably inspired by some Western influences (Western conductors often toured the USSR during the 1920s - Hermann Scherchen, Klemperer, Hindemith, Ansermet, Bruno Walter, Honegger and Monteux just to mention some of them - presenting avantgarde works there, organizing workshops etc. , and the interesting, conductorless Soviet orchestra Persimfans was also working in the field of new music).


----------



## dmg

dmg said:


> Uploaded this as there doesn't seem to be any examples of this symphony online to sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on the other two movements later.


The others:











:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager

emiellucifuge said:


> Im not sure about Das Lied - any opinions?


_Das Lied von der Erde_ is definitely a symphony. It was only superstition (the 'curse of the Ninth') that caused Mahler not to number this work as 'Symphony No 10'. The 'curse' remained, however and his tenth numbered symphony was never completed by Mahler. It is no less a symphony than No 3 or No 8.


----------



## emiellucifuge

@DM - I think that was the general concensus so it wont be accepted.

Results

The following have qualified:

*
Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
Brian Symphony No. 1
Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
Raff Symphony No. 5
Schumann Symphony No. 1
Mozart Symphony No. 31
Ives Symphony No. 3
Bantock Hebridean Symphony
Shostakovich Symphony No. 8

Please rank your top 5 from the above.*


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Bantock Hebridean
2. Brian 1
3. Ives 3
4. Hovhaness 2
5. Shostakovich 8


----------



## Webernite

1. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
2. Mozart Symphony No. 31
3. Schumann Symphony No. 1
4. Raff Symphony No. 5
5. Brian Symphony No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Raff Symphony No. 5
2. Bantock Hebridean Symphony
3. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
4. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
5. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Shostakovich Symphony No 8
2. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No 2
3. Vaughan Williams Symphony No 4
4. Mozart Symphony No 31
5. Ives Symphony No 3


----------



## joen_cph

1. Shost´vich 8
2 V-Williams 4
3. Brian 1
4. Schoenberg 2nd Chamber Symphony
5. Bantock Hebridean


----------



## dmg

1. Schumann Symphony No. 1
2. Mozart Symphony No. 31
3. Brian Symphony No. 1
4. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
5. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bantock Hebridean
2. Brian 1
3. Ives 3
4. Hovhaness 2
5. Shostakovich 8


----------



## Botec

1 Vaughan Williams 4
2 Brian 1
3 Shostakovich 8
4 Ives 3
5 Schumann 1
Unneeded


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> @DM - I think that was the general concensus so it wont be accepted.
> 
> Results
> 
> The following have qualified:
> 
> *
> Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
> Brian Symphony No. 1
> Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
> Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
> Raff Symphony No. 5
> Schumann Symphony No. 1
> Mozart Symphony No. 31
> Ives Symphony No. 3
> Bantock Hebridean Symphony
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> 
> Please rank your top 5 from the above.*


I thought Haydn 88 was supposed to qualify automatically from the last round.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Air said:


> I thought Haydn 88 was supposed to qualify automatically from the last round.


Very very good point thanks for reminding me... Were gonna have to start again - sorry guys 
*Any posts made in the last few hours wont be counted

Please reconsider your (top 5) ranking of the following symphonies:

Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
Brian Symphony No. 1
Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
Raff Symphony No. 5
Schumann Symphony No. 1
Mozart Symphony No. 31
Ives Symphony No. 3
Bantock Hebridean Symphony
Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
Haydn 88

The symphony coming last will qualify for the next round
*

So sorry again you guys


----------



## emiellucifuge

Actually, if this doesnt change your list at all just let me know and I will count it.

@ webernite
Art rock
Botec
Tres picos
Dmg
joen
Delicious manager


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Ives 3
2. Haydn 88
3. Hovhaness 2
4. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
5. Schumann 1


----------



## Air

1. Brian No. 1
2. Haydn No. 88
3. Raff No. 5
4. Mozart No. 31
5. Schumann No. 1

The best wishes to Ives No. 3, Bantock's Hebridean, and Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony No. 2, whom I like almost as much as the above, yet was unfortunately not able to vote for. All eleven of the qualified symphonies are magnificent, in fact, so it doesn't really matter to me in what order they come in - as long as Brian and Haydn come out on top!


----------



## Air

For those of you who are still unacquainted to Brian's magnificent _Gothic_, here's the playlist for the entire work: 




And this is the _Scherzo_, which is for me the most accessible part of the work, though the massive choral section afterwards is a must hear too:






Just keep your ears open and savor the sounds.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It depresses me that I can't vote. I don't know _any_ of those symphonies!


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> For those of you who are still unacquainted to Brian's magnificent _Gothic_, here's the playlist for the entire work:


Woh! I didn't know that was available on YouTube. I finally get to hear this monster (after some important chores tonight). Thank you!


----------



## Botec

I'm rather pleased about the accidental omission of the Haydn, since I spent 20 minutes listening to the Schoenberg, and though I don't think the second movement quite holds up compared to the first, it's a beautiful work.

So:

1 Vaughan Williams 4
2 Brian 1
3 Shostakovich 8
4 Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
5 Ives 3

Who needs Schumann, really.


----------



## Webernite

1. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
2. Mozart Symphony No. 31
3. Haydn No. 88
4. Raff Symphony No. 5
5. Brian Symphony No. 1


----------



## TresPicos

emiellucifuge said:


> Actually, if this doesnt change your list at all just let me know and I will count it.
> 
> @ webernite
> Art rock
> Botec
> Tres picos
> Dmg
> joen
> Delicious manager


No Haydn for me, thank you. Please count my list as it is.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Botec said:


> I'm rather pleased about the accidental omission of the Haydn, since I spent 20 minutes listening to the Schoenberg, and though I don't think the second movement quite holds up compared to the first, it's a beautiful work.
> 
> So:
> 
> 1 Vaughan Williams 4
> 2 Brian 1
> 3 Shostakovich 8
> 4 Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
> 5 Ives 3
> 
> Who needs Schumann, really.


You know you can always feel free to revise your nominations/list if the round is still open.

Oh and DMG - I listened to the work you posted, its decent to say the least though om not entirely convinced.


----------



## dmg

dmg said:


> 1. Schumann Symphony No. 1
> 2. Mozart Symphony No. 31
> 3. Brian Symphony No. 1
> 4. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> 5. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2


The song remains the same. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

After much review I have rearranged my preferences a bit.

1. ****Ives Symphony No. 3
2. ****Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
3. ****Schumann Symphony No. 1
4. ***Brian Symphony No. 1
5. ***Shostakovich Symphony No. 8

The Bantock Hebridean was tied with Shostakovich, but sadly it does not offer me quite as many adventures and it will have to wait. The Ives I had never heard that I am aware of, and I find it exhilarating and fresh. I do find it striking on first hearing though I have been luke warm to Ives in the past.

The Brian is also a first hearing. I gave it high marks if only for its ambition. What I heard has some very nice moments, but I would almost call it a career rather than a symphony.  

The Vaughan-Williams almost made the grade but is an unpleasant listen after a hard day at work. Reminds me too much of the strife at work. I feel badly about passing on the Mozart. I do have the No. 35 "Haffner" on my short list, but this Paris one does not speak to me. The Haydn and the Schoenberg are okay, probably much nicer if I would memorize them. The Raff does nothing at all for me, I'm afriad.


----------



## DTut

Shostakovich Symphony #5 and #10
Mahler #2 and #6 
Liszt "Dante Symphony" !

There, that's five. 

Dave


----------



## Art Rock

No Haydn for me either. List stands. Thanks.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 88
-2 Mozart 31
-3 Schumann 1
-4 Shostakovich 8
-5 Vaughan Williams 4


----------



## joen_cph

Decided that the Haydn won´t change my list ...


----------



## Delicious Manager

My revised list (had to include the Haydn - one of his best).

1. Shostakovich Symphony No 8
2. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No 2
3. Vaughan Williams Symphony No 4
4. Haydn No 88
5. Mozart Symphony No 31


----------



## starry

Weston said:


> The Brian is also a first hearing. I gave it high marks if only for its ambition. What I heard has some very nice moments, but I would almost call it a career rather than a symphony.


People often do rate things high on ambition but I would rather rate things as to whether they are just more successful musically to me, even if they are relatively unambitious.


----------



## dmg

dmg said:


> The song remains the same. :tiphat:


This is 'code' for my list did not change. :trp:


----------



## emiellucifuge

dmg said:


> This is 'code' for my list did not change. :trp:


Im sorry for that message - I just sent it to everyone without checking if they had already noticed! :tiphat:

I did get your code


----------



## jurianbai

time to support *Haydn 88*, been dominated this a while ago.


----------



## emiellucifuge

BTW Jurianbai - interesting piece that Rustic Wedding Symphony you posted..


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Vaughan Williams 4
2. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
3. Ives 3
4. Bantock Hebridian
5. Haydn 88


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

1. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
2. Brian Symphony No. 1
3. Haydn Symphony No. 88
4. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
5. Ives Symphony No. 3
6. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
7. Mozart Symphony No. 31
=8. Schumann Symphony No. 1
=8. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
10. Bantock Hebridean Symphony

*Raff Symphony No. 5 qualifies for the next round* - pray I dont forget :trp:

As you can see there is a tie for 8th place, therefore - *please vote for:
Schumann 1 OR Hovhaness 2*


----------



## emiellucifuge

My vote goes to Hovhaness


----------



## Art Rock

Hovhaness 2.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Schumann No 1

(ANYTHING but that terrible Hovhaness monstrosity!)


----------



## dmg

Schumann 1


----------



## joen_cph

Am not considering the Hovhaness a real monstrosity, but I prefer other symphonies by him - so
Schumann 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Why do you think its a monstrosity?


----------



## Air

Schumann 1


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Why do you think its a monstrosity?


Yes, why? I prefer the 19th, but the 2nd is better known. To be honest a lot of Hovhaness sounds alike to me so I may be voting for a gestalt when I choose:

Hovhaness 2


----------



## Webernite

Schumann No. 1


----------



## SuperTonic

Schumann 1


----------



## Delicious Manager

emiellucifuge said:


> Why do you think its a monstrosity?


Because I think that nearly all Hovhaness symphonies I have heard are monstrocities - weakly structured, lacking in melodic and harmonic originality and relying too heavily on orchestral 'colour', effects and 'exotisicm'. More suitable as film music than symphonic works.

I've tried with Hovhaness, I really have. Just recently I gave it another go at the recommendation of another contributor. But I find the music vapid, superficial and meandering. Sorry (well, no, I'm not).


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Hovhaness 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

When do you have time to listen to *all* this????? Oh that's right you're all like 30+ years older than me...

"You're so lucky, young men. There are so many beautiful things for you to discover. And I know it all. Unfortunately."


----------



## emiellucifuge

Delicious Manager- I think youre justified in what you say, but the exoticism is what I like. Sure theyre not the most deeply emotional masterpieces, but put Hovhaness in his context - one of the first composers to begin experimenting with the incoroporation of eastern music into western systems.

Oh and Huilunsoittaja (what should I call you for short?), how old are you? I think I may be younger


----------



## Weston

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When do you have time to listen to *all* this?????


I just sample the pieces on YouTube, or on Rhapsody if they're too obscure for You Tube. I can't usually listen to the entire piece, but having been a classical fan since about 1968 or so, I really have heard a lot of it and only need a quick refresher on many pieces to remember whether I liked it or not. The pieces unknown to me I give a little more time, but it can become clear after the first movement whether it's going to grab me or not.

While this is not a fair way to assess a symphony, it really can't wait several months or years for me to absorb a new piece. Even from one day to the next I tweak my opinions of the pieces and what may have ranked high two days ago may get a lower rank from me today. It's all subjective anyway.


----------



## Art Rock

Since I will be leaving for a 4 weeks holiday tomorrow, this will be my last post in the thread. Thanks emiellucifuge for all your work. It has been fun participating.


----------



## emiellucifuge

That is a shame!
You can post a long list of nominations for me to use?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When do you have time to listen to *all* this????? Oh that's right you're all like 30+ years older than me...


I'm a manager of musicians. I spend most of every day chained to my desk in front of the computer. When I'm not on the telephone, I need music to retain my sanity. I'm here 9 hours per day and so I have plenty of listening time 

In my head, heart and spirit, I am still the same age as you, Huilunsoittaja:tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Schumann Wins!

1. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
2. Brian Symphony No. 1
3. Haydn Symphony No. 88
4. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
5. Ives Symphony No. 3
6. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
7. Mozart Symphony No. 31
8. Schumann Symphony No. 1
9. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
10. Bantock Hebridean Symphony

*Raff Symphony No. 5 qualifies for the next round* - pray I dont forget :trp:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated list:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5 'Tragic'
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen Symphony No. 3
94. Roussel Symphony No. 3
95. Scriabin Symphony No. 4
96. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8
97. Suk Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
102. Brian Symphony No. 1
103. Haydn Symphony No. 88
104. Schoenberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives Symphony No. 3
106. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart Symphony No. 31
108. Schumann Symphony No. 1
109. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2
110. Bantock Hebridean Symphony


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Please nominate your next ten symphonies.*

4 days


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov 4 and 5! only don't pit them against each other, use them in separate rounds.


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Vaughan Williams 6
2. Pettersson 7
3. Mozart 29
4. Corigliano 1
6. Schuman (William) 6
7. Nørgård 3
8. Schmidt 4
9. Elgar 2
10. Robert Simpson 5


----------



## Art Rock

Here are 20 at your request, given that I will be absent from now on:

1. Bax 6
2. Beach Gaelic
3. Moeran
4. Rautavaara 7
5. Schmidt 4
6. Szymanowski 3
7. Sallinen 6
8. Hovhaness 50 Mount St Helen
9. Popov 1
10. Hanson 2
11. Harty "Irish"
12. Stanford 3
13. Rott
14. Norgard 3
15. Kalinnikov 1
16. Karlowicz
17. Fibich 3
18. Tyberg 3
19. Lilburn 2
20. Still 1 "Afro American"


----------



## Rangstrom

Still a number of composers that wrote a number significant symphonies out there (I don't want to narrow to just one selection because I'm not sure of general availability/but in a few cases I can't resist):
1. Holmboe
2. Milhaud
3. Nystrom (Sinfonia de Mare)
4. Draeseke (Tragic)
5. W. Schuman (sym 3/although I also enjoy sym 6 mentioned above)
6. Harris (sym 3)
7. Mennin
8. Rubinstein
9. Wellesz
10. Piston (sym 2)
11. Raff
12. Badings

Interesting list so far, even more so as it moves away from the core repertoire. But did I miss the Walton symphony on the list? If it isn't there that would be my nomination.


----------



## joen_cph

> I will be leaving for a 4 weeks holiday tomorrow


- have a nice holiday !



> 1. Holmboe
> 2. Milhaud
> 3. Nystrom (Sinfonia de Mare)
> 4. Draeseke (Tragic)
> 5. W. Schuman (sym 3/although I also enjoy sym 6 mentioned above)
> 6. Harris (sym 3)
> 7. Mennin
> 8. Rubinstein
> 9. Wellesz
> 10. Piston (sym 2)
> 11. Raff
> 12. Badings


 Some of my candidates as well on the list, though I only know some symphonies among them. Overall, I think that Wellesz and Piston +possibly Draeseke and Badings (both composers I am starting to explore) are worth mentioning in particular. Will check them out more for the next round. Some other composers to be considered are Leifs, Sessions, Slonimsky, Silvestrov, Denisov (there is a 2nd Symphony), Boris Tchaikovsky, Nørholm, Valen, K.A.Hartmann, Lajtha, Lyatoshinsky, Atterberg (etc.).

1. Pettersson 8
2. Tubin 5
3. Elgar 2
4. Glazunov 4
5. Henze 1
6. Holmboe 11 (It is not usually regarded as one of his best, but I really do like its unrestful grace)
7. Szymanowski 4, "Concertante"
8. Nørgård 3
9. Schnittke 1
10. Simpson 5


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 8
2. Schnittke 6
3. Berlioz Roméo et Juliette
4. Chausson Symphony In B Flat Major
5. Haydn 101 The Clock
6. Sibelius 3
7. Sessions 7
8. Chávez 2 Sinfonia india
9. Mendelssohn 5 Reformation 
10. Schnittke 1


----------



## Webernite

1. Richard Strauss No. 2
2. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
3. Haydn No. 101 _Clock_
4. Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
5. Haydn No. 82 _Bear_
6. Haydn No. 102
7. Sibelius No. 3
8. Elgar No. 2
9. Mozart No. 29
10. Beethoven No. 1


----------



## dmg

1. Bruckner 2
2. Mozart 28
3. Michael Haydn 29, P. 20
4. Rautavaara 3
5. Iturriaga "Sinfonía Junín y Ayacucho: 1824"
6. Beethoven 1
7. Mozart 29
8. Tchaikovsky "Manfred"
9. Rachmaninov 3
10. Sibelius 3


----------



## Air

The great *Berlioz* deserves more than one symphony on this list! I've been advocating _Romeo et Juliette_ since the 3rd round...

1. *Berlioz* _Romeo et Juliette_
2. *Shostakovitch* Symphony No. 4
3. *Stravinsky* _Symphony of Psalms_
4. *Walton* Symphony No. 1
5. *Scriabin* Symphony No. 3 _'The Divine Poem'_
6. *Nielsen* Symphony No. 2 _'The Four Temperaments'_
7. *Moeran* Symphony
8. *Mendelssohn* 5 _'Reformation'_
9. *Ives* _Holiday Symphony_
10. *Berlioz* _Harold en Italie_

I'm surprised *Shostakovitch*'s 4th and *Stravinsky*'s _Symphony of Psalms_ haven't made it yet. I certainly like them as much or better than most of the other symphonies by the two composers that are already on the list.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Dvorak 6
2. Lutoslawski 3
3. Rachmaninov 3
4. Henze 1
5. Scriabin 3
6. Stravinsky Psalms
7. Walton 1
8. Glazunov 4
9. Schnittke 1
10. Hanson 2


----------



## jurianbai

Bruch Symphony no.1
Goldmark Rustic wedding symphony


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Shostakovich 4
2. Barber 1
3. Mendelssohn 5 'Reformation'
4. Walton 1
5. Tubin 5
6. Stravinsky Psalms
7. Shostakovich 9
8. Beethoven 1
9. Hanson 2 'Romantic'
10. Harris 3


----------



## Weston

1.Carl Reinecke - 2
2. Bruckner 2
3. Schubert - 3
4. Martinu 4
5. Tchaikovsky -3
6. Englund - 2
7. Glazunov 4
8. Rubinstein - 4
9. Schubert - 6
10. Walton 1

Some samplings:
Schubert 3





Martinu 4





Tchaikovsky 3





Einar Englund - Symphoyn No. 2





Rubinstein 4





Glazunovf 4





Schubert No. 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

hi Weston, hovhaness 2 is already included!

Rangstrom - great list of composers, if you specify symphonies I can count your list


----------



## Weston

Ah - thanks. I have moved everything up and added the Walton 1.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Lutoslawski 3
-3 Langgaard 1
-4 Alfven 2
-5 Haydn 83
-6 Farrenc 2
-7 Mozart 29
-8 Beach 'Gaelic' symphony
-9 Beethoven 1
10 Prokofiev 7


----------



## Botec

1 Simpson 9
2 Holmboe 8
3 Ives 2
4 Rautavaara 3
5 Shostakovich 9
6 Sibelius 3
7 Shostakovich 4
8 Elgar 2
9 Pettersson 7
10 Mozart 29

I realise Simpson 5 has been nominated several times in this round, but - although I'd like to see Simpson represented as high up the list as possible - I'm voting for specific works, not specific composers, and Simpson 9 has long been a special work for me. Likewise for Holmboe 8 over 11.

After that, rather than repeat my sad solitary choices from last round... tactical voting, reinforcing some other nominations.


----------



## DTut

tie breaker goes to Hovhaness


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thanks but youre a little late. Tomorrow a new round starts, wait for my post for instructions.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Including Raff 5 from the previous round, the following symphonies qualify:
*
Raff 5
Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
Walton 1
Glazunov 4
Shostakovich 4
Mendelssohn 5
Beethoven 1
Mozart 29
Sibelius 3
Elgar 2*

Unfortunately the following 2 lost out on points:
Hanson 2
Schnittke 1

I just want to say to those who voted for the following composers:
Berlioz
Pettersson
Simpson
Holmboe
Tubin

that they very nearly qualified were it not for the vote being split between different symphonies.


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Please rank your top 5 from the above post*

Mine:

1. Stravinsky
2. Walton
3. Glazunov
4. Shostakovich
5. Sibelius


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Mozart 29
2. Elgar 2
3. Shostakovich 4
4. Sibelius 3
5. Walton 1


----------



## Botec

1 Sibelius 3
2 Shostakovich 4
3 Elgar 2
4 Mozart 29
5 Walton 1


----------



## joen_cph

1. Elgar 2
2. Stravinsky Psalm
3. Glazunov 4
4. Shost´vich 4
5. Walton 1


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven No. 1
2. Sibelius No. 3
3. Mozart No. 29
4. Elgar No. 2
5. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Shostakovich 4
2. Mendelssohn 5
3. Beethoven 1
4. Stravinsky Psalms
5. Walton 1


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Sibelius 3
2. Mendelssohn 5 Reformation
3. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
4. Beethoven 1
5. Mozart 29


----------



## Rangstrom

1 Walton 1
2 Elgar 2
3 Shostakovitch 4


----------



## jhar26

-1 Mozart 29
-2 Beethoven 1
-3 Mendelssohn 5
-4 Sibelius 3
-5 Shostakovich 4


----------



## dmg

1. Beethoven 1
2. Mozart 29
3. Sibelius 3
4. Stravinsky "Symphony of Psalms"
5. Mendelssohn 5


----------



## Air

1. *Stravinsky* _Symphony of Psalms_
2. *Shostakovich* 4
3. *Walton* 1
4. *Raff* 5
5. *Mozart* 29


----------



## Art Rock

I have internet access and this site is available in China. 

1. Raff 5
2. Sibelius 3
3. Elgar 2
4. Shostakovich 4
5. Glazunov 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> Results
> 
> Including Raff 5 from the previous round, the following symphonies qualify:
> *
> Raff 5
> Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
> Walton 1
> Glazunov 4
> Shostakovich 4
> Mendelssohn 5
> Beethoven 1
> Mozart 29
> Sibelius 3
> Elgar 2*


YAAAAAAY!!! 

1. Glazunov 4
2. Sibelius 3
3. Walton 1
4. Elgar 2
5. Beethoven 1

Happy day.


----------



## Weston

1. Glazunov 4
2. Walton 1
3. Beethoven 1
4. Mendelssohn 5
5. Shostakovich 4

Some of these are way down my list I'm afraid. I think it's time for some Rachmaninov.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston said:


> Some of these are way down my list I'm afraid. I think it's time for some Rachmaninov.


NO. 3? 



Art Rock said:


> I have internet access and this site is available in China.


Good news!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

The order is:

1. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
2. Sibelius Symphony No. 3
3. Walton Symphony No. 1
*=4. Elgar Symphony No. 2
=4. Beethoven Symphony No. 1*
6. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
7. Mozart Symphony No. 29
8. Glazunov Symphony No. 4
9. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 5
10. Raff Symphony No. 5

Unfortunately there is a tie:

*Vote for Elgar 2 OR Beethoven 1*


----------



## dmg

Beethoven 1


----------



## SuperTonic

Beethoven 1


----------



## Webernite

Beethoven 1


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven 1


----------



## Weston

Beethoven 1


----------



## Air

Beethoven 1


----------



## Art Rock

Elgar 2 of course


----------



## joen_cph

Elgar´s Second


----------



## Delicious Manager

My vote:

Elgar 2


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven 1


----------



## Botec

If a hypothetical listener were to work his way down the list, I think at this point he'd gain more from hearing Elgar's 2nd than the last of the Beethoven's!

Elgar 2nd.


----------



## TresPicos

Beethoven 1. 

His first symphony is one of the best.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Botec said:


> If a hypothetical listener were to work his way down the list, I think at this point he'd gain more from hearing Elgar's 2nd than the last of the Beethoven's!
> 
> Elgar 2nd.


Not too hypothetical I hope


----------



## Botec

emiellucifuge said:


> Not too hypothetical I hope


Not hypothetical at all, in fact. The top 100 were already in place when I came across the thread. I scanned down the list, and have begun filling in the worst of the gaps in my knowledge.

The earliest gap (I thought) was Rachmaninov 2nd, but the big tunes are so famous you pretty much feel you know half of it anyway. I heard it in concert, too. Haydn symphonies rarely stick in my head, but I have heard them all, once at least. The highest ranked that I've definitely never heard is Prokofiev 6th. Then the gaps start appearing with more frequency, of course. Most embarrassing gap? Beethoven 2nd. I have the Karajan 63 recording, and I must have spun it once, but for all I can remember, I might as well not have.


----------



## starry

Woah! It's a tie breaker? I'll have to break my silence...

BEETHOVEN ONE


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

Beethoven 1 wins pretty clearly. The order becomes:

1. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
2. Sibelius Symphony No. 3
3. Walton Symphony No. 1
4. Beethoven Symphony No. 1
5. Elgar Symphony No. 2
6. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
7. Mozart Symphony No. 29
8. Glazunov Symphony No. 4
9. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 5
10. Raff Symphony No. 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated list:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3 'Singulière'
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'
94. Roussel Symphony No. 3 
95. Scriabin Symphony No. 4 'Le Poème De l'extase'
96. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8 'The Journey'
97. Suk Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
102. Brian Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'
103. Haydn Symphony No. 88
104. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
106. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart Symphony No. 31 'Paris'
108. Schumann Symphony No. 1 'Spring
109. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
110. Bantock Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius Symphony No. 3
113. Walton Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
120. Raff Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Next round: go ahead and nominate!*


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Here are 20 at your request, given that I will be absent from now on:
> 
> 1. Bax 6
> 2. Beach Gaelic
> 3. Moeran
> 4. Rautavaara 7
> 5. Schmidt 4
> 6. Szymanowski 3
> 7. Sallinen 6
> 8. Hovhaness 50 Mount St Helen
> 9. Popov 1
> 10. Hanson 2
> 11. Harty "Irish"
> 12. Stanford 3
> 13. Rott
> 14. Norgard 3
> 15. Kalinnikov 1
> 16. Karlowicz
> 17. Fibich 3
> 18. Tyberg 3
> 19. Lilburn 2
> 20. Still 1 "Afro American"


I think the first ten still are good for the next round.


----------



## starry

I'd take some classical period symphonies (like some of Haydn' middle period) over some of the later enormous overblown works like the Brian, Gliere, Bantock.


----------



## Botec

1 Simpson 9
2 Holmboe 8
3 Ives 2
4 Arnold 6
5 Bruckner 3 (1873?)
6 Weill 2
7 Rautavaara 3
8 Shostakovich 9
9 Popov 1
10 Haydn 44


----------



## dmg

1. Bruckner 2
2. Mozart 28
3. Michael Haydn 29, P. 20
4. Rautavaara 3
5. Iturriaga "Sinfonía Junín y Ayacucho: 1824"
6. Tchaikovsky "Manfred"
7. Rachmaninov 3
8. Tchaikovsky 3
9. Berlioz "Harold en Italie"
10. Bax 6


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Lutoslawski 3
-3 Langgaard 1
-4 Alfven 2
-5 Haydn 83
-6 Farrenc 2
-7 Beach 'Gaelic' symphony
-8 Prokofiev 7 
-9 Arnold 4
10 Atterberg 1


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 1
2. Schnittke 8
3. Schnittke 6
4. Berlioz Roméo et Juliette/Harold en Italie (whichever places higher)
5. Chausson Symphony In B Flat Major
6. Haydn 101 The Clock
7. Sessions 7
8. Chávez 2 Sinfonia india
9. Goetz Symphony In F Major
10. Haydn 82

*Edit: Forgot Berlioz


----------



## joen_cph

Have decided to list composers not yet on the list:

1. Pettersson 7 (I prefer say the 8th, but would like to see Pettersson here)
2. Tubin 5 
3. Langgaard 4 "Leaf Fall"
5. Schnittke 1 (As said, I prefer the Rozhdestvensky recording to the BIS one. Schnittke ought to be here as well)
6. Holmboe 8 (I prefer say 1 & 10-13, especially 11, but would like to see him here. The old Semkow recording is recommendable, as well as the BIS set)
7. Henze 1
8. Szymanowski 4 "Concertante"
9. Simpson 9
10. Nørgård 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

I wanted to vote for his 8th


----------



## Weston

I re-evaluated the dead horses I'd been flogging, and as my tastes change over the weeks I have a new approach.

1	Bruckner 2
2	Vaughan-Williams - 3
3	Rachmaninov 3
4	Bruckner 3
5	Roussel 2
6	Martinu 4
7	Arnold 6
8	Amy Beach - Gaelic
9	Tournemire - 3
10	Respighi - Sinfonia Drammatica

The Vaughan-Williams 3, because I'm almost always swept away by wordless soprano - not by saccharine paintings however.





Roussel 2





The Martinu 4 using piano, and why not?





The Arnold Piece has a nice jagged modern feel while not compromising accessibility.





Beach - Gaelic





Tournemire 3 uses bells in an evocative way and reminds me of a lot of sword and sandal epics I've watched.





The Respighi Sinfonia Drammatica is a sprawling 3 movement hour long epic adventure with Respighi's usual colorful orchestration.


----------



## joen_cph

> Have decided to list composers not yet on the list:
> 
> 1. Pettersson 7 (I prefer say the 8th, but would like to see Pettersson here)
> 2. Tubin 5
> 3. Langgaard 4 "Leaf Fall"
> 5. Schnittke 1 (As said, I prefer the Rozhdestvensky recording to the BIS one. Schnittke ought to be here as well)
> 6. Holmboe 8 (I prefer say 1 & 10-13, especially 11, but would like to see him here. The old Semkow recording is recommendable, as well as the BIS set)
> 7. Henze 1
> 8. Szymanowski 4 "Concertante"
> 9. Simpson 9
> 10. Nørgård 3





> I wanted to vote for his 8th


Would like to switch to the 8th then if possible. Otherwise I suppose that the 7th will make it next time if we go for it ...

And oops, there was no no.4 on my list. So the revised list will be:

1. Pettersson 8
2. Tubin 5 
3. Langgaard 4 "Leaf Fall"
4. Schnittke 1 (As said, I prefer the Rozhdestvensky recording to the BIS one. Schnittke ought to be here as well)
5. Holmboe 8 (I prefer say 1 & 10-13, especially 11, but would like to see him here. The old Semkow recording is recommendable, as well as the BIS set)
6. Henze 1
7. Szymanowski 4 "Concertante"
8. Simpson 9
9. Nørgård 3 
10. Popov 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im glad you switched, for me it was 8th or nothing and i too would like to see him included.


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Barber 1
2. Vaughan Williams 6
3. Shostakovich 9
4. Hanson 2 'Romantic'
5. Harris 3
6. Shostakovich 1
7. Tubin 5
8. Chavez 2 'Sinfonia india'
9. Schittke 8
10. William Schuman 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hanson 2 and Shostakovich 9 have to get on there! I give them my vote for whatever round they come on.


----------



## dmg




----------



## Webernite

1. Richard Strauss No. 2
2. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
3. Haydn No. 101 _Clock_
4. Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
5. Haydn No. 82 _Bear_
6. Haydn No. 102
7. Berlioz _Roméo et Juliette_
8. Berlioz _Harold en Italie_
9. Prokofiev No. 7
10. Tchaikovsky _Manfred_


----------



## dmg

^ Mozart 29 is in. :trp:


----------



## Webernite

dmg said:


> ^ Mozart 29 is in. :trp:


Thanks for pointing that out. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

We have long since passed the point where we can know all these symphonies very well. I listen to the examples and think, "Well, that's pretty good too. Should I change my nomination to that?" But I guess that comes into play during the voting round. 

I'll need to bookmark this thread to go back and explore all these symphonies in more depth. It's going to be a valuable tool. So to all the list bashers out there:


----------



## Air

1. *Berlioz* _Romeo et Juliette_
2. *Britten* _Sinfonia da Requiem_
3. *Scriabin* Symphony No. 3 _'The Divine Poem'_
4. *Haydn* Symphony No. 92 _'Oxford'_
5. *Nielsen* Symphony No. 2 _'The Four Temperaments'_
6. *Tchaikovsky* _Manfred_ Symphony
7. *Berlioz* _Harold en Italie_
8a. *Ives* _Holiday Symphony_
8b. *Ives* Symphony No. 2
9. *Moeran* Symphony
10a. *Vaughan Williams* Symphony No. 6
10b *Vaughan Williams* Symphony No. 3 _'A Pastoral Symphony'_


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Lutoslawski 3
2. Henze 1
3. Rachmaninov 3
4. Hanson 2
5. Szymanowski 3
6. Pettersson 8
7. Schnittke 1
8. Simpson 9
9. Berlioz RJ
10. Shostakovich 9

I cant believe Lutoslawski 3 isnt making it! this is just one of the most essential 20th century symphonies.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Seeing as there are obviously still so many great symphonies that wont make it into the 150, perhaps we could each just post an unlimited list of other recommended symphonies and I will compile them and we can place them underneath this list?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

*Beach Gaelic Symphony
Hanson 2
Simpson 9
Shostakovich 9
Tchaikovsky Manfred
Rachmaninov 3
Berlioz Harold en Italie
Haydn 82
Schnittke 1
Berlioz Romeo & Juliette

Popov 1 qualifies for the next round

PLEASE RANK YOUR TOP 5*


----------



## emiellucifuge

Rachmaninov 3
Hanson 2
Schnittke 1
Simpson 9
Berlioz RJ


----------



## Art Rock

1. Beach
2. Hanson 2
3. Tchaikovsky Manfred
4. Simpson 9
5. Shostakovich 9


----------



## Webernite

1. Haydn No. 82
2. Berlioz Harold en Italie
3. Berlioz Romeo & Juliette
4. Tchaikovsky Manfred
5. Schnittke No. 1


----------



## Aramis

Stand up, for the first time, and shout it, woah-oh
The last command is heard across the land
Stand up, for the first time, and cry out, woah-oh
Hear the call we are, the Last Command


----------



## Botec

1 Simpson 9
2 Shostakovich 9
3 Hanson 2
4 Haydn 82
5 Schnittke 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Aramis said:


> Stand up, for the first time, and shout it, woah-oh
> The last command is heard across the land
> Stand up, for the first time, and cry out, woah-oh
> Hear the call we are, the Last Command




Aramis, I know you hate these things but lets work together for Szymanowski's 3rd?


----------



## starry

emiellucifuge said:


> I cant believe Lutoslawski 3 isnt making it! this is just one of the most essential 20th century symphonies.


Alot of 20th century symphonies that deserve to won't make it, and some that do may be more by infamy like Brian's 1st.

And some Romantic period symphonies I think have got in which I wouldn't rate, like with Amy Beach.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont know the Beach so ill abstain from commenting.
I think we can expect a romantic bias in nearly every activity concerning classical listeners - im just surprised that various 20th century symphonies have made it but Lutoslawski hasnt.


----------



## Aramis

emiellucifuge said:


> Aramis, I know you hate these things but lets work together for Szymanowski's 3rd?


Okay, if Amy Bitch won't make it in current round I can add my vote for it. And Simpson, I'm checking his 9th on YouTube. If none of this mediocre will get on the list first then I can use my magical mystical power to take a shower I mean support your vote for Song of The Night.


----------



## starry

emiellucifuge said:


> I dont know the Beach so ill abstain from commenting.
> I think we can expect a romantic bias in nearly every activity concerning classical listeners - im just surprised that various 20th century symphonies have made it but Lutoslawski hasnt.


Maybe he isn't that Romantic sounding in style.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Who Lutoslawski?

Far from it, pure modernism.


----------



## starry

And modernism is a kind of spared down music like classicism, and I'm not sure the classical period, apart from very obvious ones, has really been represented fully.


----------



## dmg

1. Tchaikovsky Manfred
2. Rachmaninov 3
3. Berlioz Harold en Italie
4. Beach Gaelic Symphony
5. Berlioz Romeo & Juliette


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 1
2. Berlioz Harold en Italie
3. Haydn 82
4. Berlioz Roméo et Juliette
5. Rachmaninov 3


----------



## joen_cph

1. Schnittke 1
2. Shostakovich 9
3. Tchaikovsky Manfred
4. Simpson 9
5. Beach Gaelic (PS. Changed to this after some thoughts)

*Art Rock*, may I ask - how are things in China ?


----------



## Air

1. *Berlioz* _Roméo et Juliette_
2. *Tchaikovsky* _Manfred_
3. *Haydn* 82
4. *Schnittke* 1
5. *Berlioz* _Harold en Italie_


----------



## Art Rock

joen_cph said:


> 1. Schnittke 1
> 2. Shostakovich 9
> 3. Tchaikovsky Manfred
> 4. Simpson 9
> 5. Beach Gaelic (PS. Changed to this after some thoughts)
> 
> *Art Rock*, may I ask - how are things in China ?


Loud. 

Chinese New Year is imminent.


----------



## Weston

starry said:


> And modernism is a kind of spared down music like classicism, and I'm not sure the classical period, apart from very obvious ones, has really been represented fully.


I agree with this. There has been no mention of Johann Christian Bach, though I suppose his symphonies are closer to concerti grossi. They are still enjoyable pieces. Also Boccherini wrote some awesome classical period symphonies. Of course, I haven't rushed to nominate them myself. I suppose I could try with the very last round coming up soon. I think many of us still don't quite embrace the less is more concept. Sometimes I do, but not always.

1. Rachmaninov 3
2. Simpson 9
3. Hanson 2
4. Shostakovich 9
5. Beach - Gaelic Symphony


----------



## jhar26

-1 Haydn 82
-2 Beach Gaelic Symphony
-3 Berlioz Romeo & Juliette
-4 Berlioz Harold en Italie
-5 Schnittke 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well lets not waste time, 10 people have voted which is the usual amount.

Result

1. Schnittke Symphony No. 1
2. Berlioz Romeo et Juliette
3. Haydn Symphony No. 82
4. Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony
5. Simpson Symphony No. 9
6. Berlioz Harold en Italie
7. Beach Gaelic Symphony
8. Rachmaninov Symphony No. 3
9. Hanson Symphony No. 2
10. Shostakovich Symphony No. 9


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated list:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3 'Singulière'
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'
94. Roussel Symphony No. 3 
95. Scriabin Symphony No. 4 'Le Poème De l'extase'
96. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8 'The Journey'
97. Suk Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
102. Brian Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'
103. Haydn Symphony No. 88
104. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
106. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart Symphony No. 31 'Paris'
108. Schumann Symphony No. 1 'Spring
109. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
110. Bantock Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius Symphony No. 3
113. Walton Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
120. Raff Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
121. Schnittke Symphony No. 1
122. Berlioz Romeo et Juliette
123. Haydn Symphony No. 82 'Un Ours'
124. Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony
125. Simpson Symphony No. 9
126. Berlioz Harold en Italie
127. Beach Gaelic Symphony
128. Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 3
129. Hanson Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'
130. Shostakovich Symphony No. 9


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Nominate your next 10 for [131-140]*


----------



## Webernite

1. Richard Strauss No. 2
2. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
3. Haydn No. 101 _Clock_
4. Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
5. Haydn No. 102
6. Prokofiev No. 7
7. Mozart No. 28
8. Haydn No. 44
9. Bruckner No. 2
10. Bruckner No. 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Lutoslawski 3 - this one has to be included
2. Henze 1
3. Szymanowski 3 - Aramis?
4. Pettersson 8
5. Harris 3
6. Taneyev 4
7. Prokofiev 7
8. Milhaud 11
9. Tcherepnin 1
10. Tabakov 3


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 8
2. Chausson Symphony In B Flat Major
3. Haydn 101 The Clock
4. Sessions 7
5. Chávez 2 Sinfonia india
6. Goetz Symphony In F Major
7. Sibelius 1
8. Barber 1
9. Lutosławski 3
10. Berwald 2 Capricieuse


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Barber 1
2. Vaughan Williams 6
3. Harris 3
4. Shostakovich 1
5. Tubin 5
6. Chavez 2 'Sinfonia india'
7. Schittke 8
8. William Schuman 7
9. Lutoslawski 3
10. Haydn 101


----------



## Art Rock

Popov 1 already qualified, right?

1. Bax 6
2. Moeran
3. Rautavaara 7
4. Schmidt 4
5. Szymanowski 3
6. Sallinen 6
7. Hovhaness 50 Mount St Helen
8. Harty "Irish"
9. Stanford 3
10. Norgard 3


----------



## dmg

1. Bruckner 2
2. Mozart 28
3. Michael Haydn 29
4. Rautavaara 3
5. Iturriaga "Sinfonía Junín y Ayacucho: 1824"
6. Tchaikovsky 3
7. Bax 6
8. Szymanowski 3
9. Rautavaara 7
10. Haydn 101 "The Clock"


----------



## Air

I'm gonna try something new. 

1a. *Haydn* 101 _'Clock'_
1b. *Haydn* 92 _'Oxford'_

There are many more Haydn symphonies that still deserve a spot in the top 150. Can't hurt.

*But besides that, there are so many other classical era composers that should be represented on our list. * 
So I'm going to go for broke here! 

2a. *Kraus* c minor
2b. *Kraus* e minor

3c. *Kraus* c sharp minor
3d. *Kraus* C major
3e. *Kraus* Symphonie funèbre

Kraus, _'the Swedish Mozart'_ and Abel, represented below, were two great symphonists from the era of Haydn and Mozart.

4. *Clementi* 2

5a-f. *Spohr* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

Otherwise known as _'the guy who was always overshadowed by Beethoven'_.

6a. *Abel* op. 10 no. 3
6b. *Abel* op. 10 no. 4
6c. *Abel* op. 17 no. 1
6d. *Abel* op. 17 no. 3

7. *Michael Haydn* 29

I do agree this symphony has a unique sound and will endorse dmg's nomination.

8. *Boccherini* 6 _'La casa del diavolo'_

9. *C.P.E. Bach* Sinfonia No. 5, Wq.182

This symphony is incredibly quirky. C.P.E. was taking "the symphony" strange ways in this work. Let me mention that Sammartini probably had more influence as a symphonist among _galant_ composers, but I really like C.P.E.'s wit and his ability to go beyond the cookie-cutter of many of his contemporaries.

10a-c. *Wesley* b flat major, e flat major, d major
10d-e. *Richter* 29, 82
10f. *Wagenseil* g major
10g. *Cherubini* d major

Well, I'm very undecisive here.

And finally, a Romantic symphony by a composer who Schumann thought very highly of:

10h. *Bennett* g minor

Please score the a, b, c, etc. as equal entities within one 'number', with the entity getting the most votes among that 'group' having its points counted, and not the others (i.e. if 1a has more votes, it is counted while 1b is ignored.)

Sorry for the trouble! :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

*Air,* you are right that there is a lot of pre-Beethoven material that deserves exploration, and I listen to, say, Kozeluch, CPE, Clementi, Kraus and Boccherini now and then, though I can´t say that I know the repertorie that well. Perhaps there should a special thread for the discovery of the subject - say, a Top-30 or the like ?

1. Pettersson 8 (It´s really a pity that there is no you-tube on this one; hearing it should convince some)
2. Tubin 5 
3. Langgaard 4 "Leaf Fall"
4. Holmboe 8 (I prefer say 1 & 10-13, especially 11, but would like to see him here. The old Semkow recording is recommendable, as well as the BIS set)
5. Henze 1
6. Szymanowski 3 (replaces 4 "Concertante" which gained no support)
7. Lutoslawski 3
8. Nørgård 3 
9. Popov 1 (If it is already in, then Sessions 7) 
10. Rochberg 5


----------



## Air

joen_cph said:


> *Air,* you are right that there is a lot of pre-Beethoven material that deserves exploration, and I listen to, say, Kozeluch, CPE, Clementi, Kraus and Boccherini now and then, though I can´t say that I know the repertorie that well. Perhaps there should a special thread for the discovery of the subject - say, a Top-30 or the like ?


More like a thread just to discuss - we needn't limit ourselves to 30! 

To be honest, I'm not too familiar with the classical era myself. I've been trying to bridge the gap these last couple years... this repertoire is so lovely and there's such a wealth of it. I really enjoy and think highly of the music of such composers as CPE, Kraus, Abel, Spohr, Soler, Boccherini etc., even if I have only heard (in what my mind is) a narrow selection of their works. Of course, I would really appreciate it if a real classical specialist like our Harpsichord Concerto or Gurn Blanston from GMG would come over and give us some pointers. But a thread like this has probably already lost their interest, since classical composers besides Mozart and Haydn (and Haydn isn't even fairly represented, though the results are decent) haven't even been considered among the multitude of late Romantic/early 20th century music that just never seems to end.

For the record, I am in complete support of Tubin 5, Nogard 3, Szymanowski 3, Prokofiev 7, Bruckner 2, VW 6, and other symphonies that people have nominated so far this round. It's just that when I look at this list... excepting the Nogard perhaps... it really isn't broad in the sense of including a wide range of time periods and styles. Even the Prokofiev (his last completed work) isn't something brash and modernistic like his 2nd or 3rd symphonies are. And concentration in one area of the rep. is something a recommended list should avoid.


----------



## Botec

1 Holmboe 8
2 Ives 2
3 Arnold 6
4 Bruckner 3
5 Lutoslawski 3
6 Haydn 44
7 Shostakovich 1
8 Rautavaara 3
9 Mozart 28
10 Weill 2

Top _200_ is sounding ever more attractive.


----------



## Air

WAIT A SEC...

HAS BRUCKNER 6 NOT MADE THE LIST YET?! 

Edited nomination list:

1. *Bruckner* 6
2a. *Haydn* 101 _'Clock'_
2b. *Haydn* 92 _'Oxford'_
3a. *Kraus* c minor
3b. *Kraus* e minor
4a. *Kraus* c sharp minor
4b. *Kraus* C major
4c. *Kraus* _Symphonie funèbre_
5. *Clementi* 2
6a-f. *Spohr* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
7a. *Abel* op. 10 no. 3
7b. *Abel* op. 10 no. 4
7c. *Abel* op. 17 no. 1
7d. *Abel* op. 17 no. 3
8. *Michael Haydn* 29
9. *Boccherini* 6 _'La casa del diavolo'_
10. *C.P.E. Bach* Sinfonia No. 5, Wq.182


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't get what's going on now, is everyone voting, or is this still nominations?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Nominations!


----------



## Weston

Botec said:


> Top _200_ is sounding ever more attractive.


I agree. So many good symphonies omitted. But we must stop somewhere.

I plan on making my nominations this evening (which is the wee hours of the morning for you, emiellucifuge. I was battling fatigue last night.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

OMG OMG OMG - top 200? 

No way, theres no time... well its important to get a full picture I guess... okay fine if you guys up for it ill continue to count 

Dont worry Air ill do my best! I mentioned earlier that I would vote for CPE Bach symphony though you and I appear to disagree on which one, why have you chosen yours?

Popov 1 did already qualify


----------



## Weston

I tried to be accommodating this time to some of the other nominees.

1. **** Haydn 101 The Clock
2. ****Bruckner 2
3. **** Kraus in C minor
4. *** Tchaikovsy 3
5. ***Arnold 6
6. ***Bruckner 6
7. *** Taneyev 4
8. *** Berwald 2
9. **Strauss 2
10. ** Spohr 2

I love Kraus! I just never thought he stood a snowflakes chance. The c minor is probably the best of what I have by him. The Spohr is not too shabby either.


----------



## RBrittain

Just had a look at this for the first time. The top 130 looks really interesting, thanks for making this poll. Pleased to see Beethoven 9 top, which would be my choice.

Interesting that the highest Bruckner symphony is No 8. Not sure if that would be top for me, but 4, 5, 7, 8 and 9 are five fantastic symphonies and it's difficult to call.

Also pleased to see both Elgar symphonies in the list! Listening to Falstaff as I type this.


----------



## RBrittain

I can't confess to having a huge symphonic knowledge, but there are some I have heard which don't seem to be on the list, and which I will nominate on the basis of enjoying them more than some which are on the list:

1. Bruckner 3
2. Bruckner 6
3. Bruckner 2
4. Tchaikovsky 3
5. Vaughan Williams 1 (A Sea Symphony)
6. Vaughan Williams 6
7. Vaughan Williams 3 (Pastoral)
8. Schubert 4
9. Schubert 6
10. Rachmaninov 1


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

In addition to the very good choice of (mainly) pre-Romantic symphonies suggested by member Air, one could explore C. P. E. Bach's six _Hamburg Symphonies_, Wq 182, commissioned by Gottfried van Swieten.

The challenge with pre-Romantic symphonies is that there are so many works out there that people are probably overwhelmed by it all and often not knowing where to start besides late Mozart and late Haydn. Member Air's list of names are good, in particular those by Kraus and Spohr (Romantic). So I thought I would list only one specific set above by C. P. E Bach.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Lutoslawski 3
-2 Langgaard 1
-3 Alfven 2
-4 Haydn 83
-5 Farrenc 2
-6 Prokofiev 7 
-7 Arnold 4
-8 Atterberg 1 
-9 Rimsky-Korsakov 2 "Antar"
10 Balakirev 1


----------



## jurianbai

ok, found Walton no.1 in the list. but here what I've suggested earlier:

Taneyev no.4


jurianbai said:


> 3. Bruch symphony no.1
> 
> 5.Khachaturian symphony no.2 Bell


and these, picked with prejudisce over the composer I've known, and turn out it is awesome.



jurianbai said:


> Goldmark Rustic Symphony


and now presented.... Korngold






and Dohnanyi





and Antheil, must heard





Stenhammer





and......north korean folk :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well thank you all for some interesting lists:

results

Including Popov 1, the following 10 are in this round:

Popov Symphony No. 1
Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
Taneyev Symphony No. 4
Szymanowski Symphony No. 3
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3
Bruckner Symphony No. 6
Bruckner Symphony No. 3
Bruckner Symphony No. 2
Mozart Symphony No. 28
Haydn Symphony No. 101

Prokofiev 7 qualifies for the next round.

*So rank your top 5 from the above*


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Lutoslawski 3
2. Szymanowski 3
3. Taneyev 4
4. Haydn 101
5. Bruckner 6


----------



## Webernite

1. Haydn 101
2. Bruckner 6
3. Taneyev 4
4. Lutoslawski 3
5. Szymanowski 3


----------



## Botec

1 Lutoslawski 3
2 Popov 1
3 Bruckner 3
4 Haydn 101
5 Mozart 28


----------



## joen_cph

1. Bruckner 3
2. Bruckner 6
3. Bruckner 2
4. Lutoslawski 3
5. Szymanowski 3


----------



## Air

After a few first listens (_Popov_, _Lutoslawski_) and re-listens (_Szymanowski_, _Taneyev_, _Mozart_), I came up with this:

1. *Bruckner* 6
2. *Haydn* 101
3. *Bruckner* 3
4. *Taneyev* 4
5. *Lutoslawski* 3

One of the weaker Mozart symphonies, in my opinion. And we could have so much more Haydn. Or Kraus. Or Spohr and Abel for that matter.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I agree ^

Im going to forgot romanticism in the final round and push for modernism-classicism


----------



## dmg

Bruckner 2
Mozart 28
Tchaikovsky 3
Szymanowski 3
Haydn 101


----------



## jhar26

-1 Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
-2 Haydn Symphony No. 101
-3 Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3
-4 Mozart Symphony No. 28
-5 Bruckner Symphony No. 6


----------



## starry

Air said:


> One of the weaker Mozart symphonies, in my opinion. And we could have so much more Haydn. Or Kraus. Or Spohr and Abel for that matter.


I definitely don't think the Mozart is weak, I actually prefer the slow movement to that in 29. Listen to someone like Pinnock who brings out the clear texture.

But nice to see people agreeing with me about the lack of classical period pieces. Modernism of course isn't represented so much either. Haydn's middle period symphonies seem underrated and I think the Paris ones are a bit overrated. The best of the Paris ones might be 84 for me but it is unfortunate not to have a nickname. Also some composers near the start of the 19th century still in the classical mold like Arriaga and Vorisek.


----------



## jhar26

starry said:


> I think the Paris ones are a bit overrated.


Since I heard the Nikolaus Harnoncourt recordings of the Paris symphonies I think that they are as great as the London symphonies.


----------



## starry

They can sound a bit streamlined at times, I like the quirky unexpected Haydn.


----------



## Air

starry said:


> I definitely don't think the Mozart is weak, I actually prefer the slow movement to that in 29. Listen to someone like Pinnock who brings out the clear texture.
> 
> But nice to see people agreeing with me about the lack of classical period pieces. Modernism of course isn't represented so much either. Haydn's middle period symphonies seem underrated and I think the Paris ones are a bit overrated. The best of the Paris ones might be 84 for me but it is unfortunate not to have a nickname. Also some composers near the start of the 19th century still in the classical mold like Arriaga and Vorisek.


Sorry, I didn't mean that the 28th symphony was weak (I like it better than the 29th actually). Mozart's one of my favorite composers, and all of his works most definitely have merit - the second movement of the 28th no exception. But then, I think it's important to consider the current composer representation as it stands:

1) Mozart - 9 so far, 1 this round
2) =Beethoven - all 9
2) =Mahler - all 9 completed
4) Shostakovich - 7 so far
5) =Haydn - 6 so far, 1 this round
5) =Sibelius - 6 of 7 completed
7) =Bruckner - 5 so far, 3 this round
7) =Prokofiev - 5 so far, 1 this round (doing well!)
etc.

...) Classical era besides Mozart & Haydn - 0 so far, 0 this round

Schubert and Dvorak as well both only have 3.

I'm glad Bruckner now has 8 symphonies in the bag, for one thing. But by the end of this round, Mozart will have already 10 symphonies, which is more than any other composer, Beethoven and Mahler included. It'd be wiser in the last round to try and fill in gaps, i.e. classical-era besides Mozart. As you said, modernism (that is the 2nd half of C20th on) isn't very well represented either, but to be completely honest, it's doing much better than I thought it would. There's quite a few post-WWII symphonies on the list already, and with the addition of Lutoslawski's 3rd I'd say that it isn't as pressing a concern, though nominations are most certainly welcome.


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Popov 1
2. Szymanowski 3
3. Haydn 101
4. Lutoslawski 3
5. Tchaikovsky 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thats an interesting summary Air.
Im quite dissapointed about the lack of Dvorak and Schubert now I look at it, though I guess I havent done much to address this.

If it were up to me Schubert and Dvorak's 6th symphonies would join in the next round, but that would be all the romanticism.

The only modernist symphony I would really hope is included is Henze's 1st which is a masterpiece. There have been some other Ive been nominating but I dont see much hope, nor would I be surprised if they didnt make it.

Im gonna go through Kraus, Spohr and CPE Bach to figure out which symphonies deserve to place here.

Has anyone had any thoughts on either of these options?:

1. Extending the list
2. Compiling a list of general 'recommended symphonies' that didnt make it but are recommended by our users.


----------



## starry

Air said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that the Mozart piece was weak (I like it better than the 29th actually). He's one of my favorite composers, and all of his works have aesthetic merit - the second movement of the 28th is of course lovely. But then, I think it's important to consider the current composer representation too:
> 
> Mozart - 9 so far, 1 this round
> Beethoven - all 9
> Mahler - all 9 completed
> Shostakovich - 7 so far
> =Haydn - 6 so far, 1 this round
> =Sibelius - 6 of 7 completed
> Bruckner = 5 so far, 3 this round
> Prokofiev = 5 so far, 1 this round (doing well!)
> etc.
> 
> ... Classical era besides Mozart & Haydn = 0 so far, 0 this round
> 
> Schubert and Dvorak too both only have 3.
> 
> I'm glad Bruckner now has 8 symphonies in the bag, for one thing. But you see that by the end of this round, Mozart will have 10 symphonies, which is more than any other composer, Beethoven and Mahler included. It'd be wiser in the last round to fill in the gaps, i.e. classical-era besides Mozart. As you said, modernism (that is the 2nd half of C20th on) isn't very well represented either, but to be completely honest, it's doing much better than I thought it would. There's quite a few post-WWII symphonies on the list already, and with the addition of Lutoslawski's 3rd I'd say that it isn't as pressing a concern, though nominations are certainly welcome.


I often like lesser known Mozart symphonies to some of those which are better known like 35, 36 or 31. Haydn and Mozart were very prolific and important symphonists I think. Schubert and Dvorak only completed 9. So as a % of their work some of these other composers like Mahler are actually doing best in this.


----------



## RBrittain

emiellucifuge said:


> Well thank you all for some interesting lists:
> 
> results
> 
> Including Popov 1, the following 10 are in this round:
> 
> Popov Symphony No. 1
> Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
> Taneyev Symphony No. 4
> Szymanowski Symphony No. 3
> Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3
> Bruckner Symphony No. 6
> Bruckner Symphony No. 3
> Bruckner Symphony No. 2
> Mozart Symphony No. 28
> Haydn Symphony No. 101
> 
> Prokofiev 7 qualifies for the next round.
> 
> *So rank your top 5 from the above*


I've only heard four of those (the three Bruckner and the one Tchaikovsky), so I'll refrain from ranking, as it would be unfair.

Hoping to get at least one more Vaughan Williams in there before it finishes.. Just been listening to his third, A Pastoral Symphony, again and it's probably my favourite of 1, 3 and 6...

Beautiful first movement, IMO:


----------



## starry

I think I liked the slow movement of the Popov but probably not the rest.


----------



## Weston

This is hard because many of my favorites are in the list. Very reluctantly, I must omit Bruckner 3 and 6, and the Tchaikovsky as I may have only liked them on the strength of one movement. Further exploration of the Popov and the Szymanowski has warranted their inclusion, even trumping my earlier favorites. In fact the Popov has made it to the top of my want list, but all that brass requires a top notch recording. I'll have to shop around if there is more than one recording.


1. Haydn Symphony No. 101
2. Popov Symphony No. 1
3. Bruckner 2
4. Szymanowski Symphony No. 3
5. Taneyev Symphony No. 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im surprised by how quickly the Taneyev was accepted. This is the first round its been nominated and it qualified smoothly.

Do people here like Taneyev? Maybe it should have been nominated earlier


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> 2. Compiling a list of general 'recommended symphonies' that didnt make it but are recommended by our users.


This option of honorable mentions might bring this exercise to a noble close. The lists already compiled in this massive thread could be used, or new lists could be devised based on what people have learned here. (I know I for one have had my own horizons broadened.) The honorable mentions could be ranked based on the number of people nominating them, or otherwise alphabetically.

Any remaining symphonies might be suited for the lesser known symphonies thread.

But I wouldn't mind option 1 either. I just know I wouldn't have the time and energy to count the numbers the way you are doing. :tiphat:

[ETA: The Taneyev 4 was in my list of "3 star" symphonies which we have just reached as most of my "3 and a half stars" have already made the list. It seemed natural for me to accept it once it was nominated.]


----------



## Air

emiellucifuge said:


> Do people here like Taneyev? Maybe it should have been nominated earlier


I think I may be biased here since his chamber output is so ridiculously good and I love it so fracking much. :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston, youve mentioned your rankings list a couple of times now, would you mind sharing it?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Haydn Symphony No. 101
2. Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
3. Bruckner Symphony No. 6
4. Mozart Symphony No. 28
5. Bruckner Symphony No. 3


----------



## starry

I've always liked all of that Tchaikovsky symphony, it's nearly as melodic as his 5th.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Popov 1
2. Szymanowski 3
3. Bruckner 3
4. Bruckner 6
5. Bruckner 2


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*you have to listen to this!*

Beethoven's 14th
Tchaikovsky's 8th
Shostakovich's 16th
Schubert's 10th
Mahler's 12th

and Myaskovsky's 3rd, 6th and 27th.

:trp:

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Don't worry Myasko...*

Nobody will read you...this is the kind of place where people like to write not to read.

Nitram


----------



## joen_cph

> Tchaikovsky's 8th
> Shostakovich's 16th
> Schubert's 10th


- actually they all exist and have been recorded, 
the Shostakovich 16th being a very, very doubtful 1-movement reconstruction though.

Ormandy recorded Tchaikovsky´s 7th, a mixed bag of reconstructions and additions (including the Manfred, this makes 8 Tchaikovsky symphonies);

Marriner, Zander and others Schubert´s 10th, where the Berio-version is the better one.

As regards Beethoven, it is perhaps possible to reach a "nr.11" though; fragments from the 10th have been recorded, and if I remember correctly, a symphony by Baron Van Swieten was once thought to be by Ludwig van.


----------



## starry

I've always liked Schubert's 10th (Marriner). The first movement of Beethoven's 10th is ok too. They aren't fully by the composers but it feels like enough of them is there at times.


----------



## Weston

emiellucifuge said:


> Weston, youve mentioned your rankings list a couple of times now, would you mind sharing it?


I merely spent a weekend running through all the symphonies in my collection, listening to excerpts to refresh my memory, and ranking them as to how I felt about them at that time. I've used the list as a tool for this thread because I was spending too much time trying to re-listen to everything, clearly not possible. It's not really something I spent a great deal of thought or effort on and certainly not cut in stone. I have changed my opinion quite a bit since compiling it.

As I have been deleting the pieces that make the 150 list, my own list has has now become a bit spotty. It's original form is long gone. However what's left still comprises about 90 symphonies!  I had no idea I had this insane number. I should spend more time actually listening to what I've got.

Maybe I should post what's left over after this 150 is determined.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm completely overwhelmed. There are hundreds of pieces I have yet to hear, dozens of composers to explore. I don't know where to start! AGHHH Going mad!!!

So I won't.

(Huilunsoittaja runs away and mopes)


----------



## Webernite

I was reading one of the Stravinsky conversation books recently, and at one point he confidently makes the very provocative statement that Schubert's greatest symphonic achievement was the Symphony No. 4 in C Minor, which is not on our list. Having listened to it again, and on the advice of Stravinsky, I think I'll vote for it in future.


----------



## Art Rock

I am in the process of cataloguing my CD collection of about 2500 pieces, but first impressions indicate that I have literally hundreds of symphonies that are not on the list.......


----------



## emiellucifuge

Results

1. Haydn Symphony No. 101
2. Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
3. Bruckner Symphony No. 6
4. Szymanowski Symphony No. 3
5. Bruckner Symphony No. 3
6. Popov Symphony No. 1
7. Bruckner Symphony No. 2
*8. Mozart Symphony No. 28
=8. Taneyev Symphony No. 4*
10. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3

*There is a tie, vote for Taneyev or Mozart*


----------



## emiellucifuge

My vote: taneyev


----------



## joen_cph

Taneyev also.


----------



## starry

Mozart.

I did hear a performance of the Taneyev and while it has some good ideas much of it sounded ordinary to me and I don't think it is a good piece.


----------



## jhar26

Mozart 28 for me


----------



## Webernite

Taneyev No. 4


----------



## Weston

Taneyev 4 for me.


----------



## Art Rock

Taneyev..................


----------



## dmg

Mozart 28

And also YAY Bruckner 2! My favorite of the Bruckner symphonies finally makes it.


----------



## SuperTonic

Taneyev.........


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Mozart No. 28


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Taneyev wins*

1. Haydn Symphony No. 101
2. Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
3. Bruckner Symphony No. 6
4. Szymanowski Symphony No. 3
5. Bruckner Symphony No. 3
6. Popov Symphony No. 1
7. Bruckner Symphony No. 2
8. Taneyev Symphony No. 4
9. Mozart Symphony No. 28
10. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

Updated list:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3 'Singulière'
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'
94. Roussel Symphony No. 3 
95. Scriabin Symphony No. 4 'Le Poème De l'extase'
96. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8 'The Journey'
97. Suk Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
102. Brian Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'
103. Haydn Symphony No. 88
104. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
106. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart Symphony No. 31 'Paris'
108. Schumann Symphony No. 1 'Spring
109. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
110. Bantock Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius Symphony No. 3
113. Walton Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
120. Raff Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
121. Schnittke Symphony No. 1
122. Berlioz Romeo et Juliette
123. Haydn Symphony No. 82 'Un Ours'
124. Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony
125. Simpson Symphony No. 9
126. Berlioz Harold en Italie
127. Beach Gaelic Symphony
128. Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 3
129. Hanson Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'
130. Shostakovich Symphony No. 9 
131. Haydn Symphony No. 101 'The Clock'
132. Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
133. Bruckner Symphony No. 6
134. Szymanowski Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'
135. Bruckner Symphony No. 3
136. Popov Symphony No. 1
137. Bruckner Symphony No. 2
138. Taneyev Symphony No. 4
139. Mozart Symphony No. 28
140. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3 'Polish'


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Nominate your last ten symphonies!*

Prokofiev 7 is already in


----------



## Webernite

1. Richard Strauss No. 2
2. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
3. *Schubert No. 4 *
4. Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
5. Haydn No. 102
6. Haydn No. 44
7. Dvořák No. 6
8. Haydn No. 95
9. Haydn No. 97
10. Schubert No. 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> 1. Richard Strauss No. 2
> 2. Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
> 3. *Schubert No. 4 *
> 4. Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
> 5. Haydn No. 102
> 6. Prokofiev No. 7
> 7. Haydn No. 44
> 8. Dvořák No. 6
> 9. Haydn No. 95
> 10. Haydn No. 97


Oh yeah sorry, I forgot to mention the Prokofiev has already qualified.!


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> Oh yeah sorry, I forgot to mention the Prokofiev has already qualified.!


Edited.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Schnittke 8
2. Chausson Symphony In B Flat Major
3. Sessions 7
4. Chávez 2 Sinfonia india
5. Goetz Symphony In F Major
6. Sibelius 1
7. Barber 1
8. Berwald 2 Capricieuse
9. Ives 2
10. C.P.E. Bach Sinfonia in F, Wq. 183, No. 3


----------



## emiellucifuge

One last thing, Im away until Tuesday so not sure if ill be able to count until then. If someone else would like to do it while im gone please feel free (this round should end monday).


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schmidt 4
2. Bax 6
3. Moeran
4. Rautavaara 7
5. Rautavaara 3
6. Dvorak 6
7. Barber 1
8. Harty Irish
9. Hovhaness 50 Mount St Helen
10. Berwald 2


----------



## Air

1. *Haydn* 92 _'Oxford'_
2a. *Kraus* c minor
2b. *Kraus* e minor
3a. *Kraus* c sharp minor
3b. *Kraus* C major
3c. *Kraus* _Symphonie funèbre_
4. *Clementi* 2
5a-f. *Spohr* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
6a. *Abel* op. 10 no. 3
6b. *Abel* op. 10 no. 4
6c. *Abel* op. 17 no. 1
6d. *Abel* op. 17 no. 3
7. *Michael Haydn* 29
8. *Boccherini* 6 _'La casa del diavolo'_
9a. *C.P.E. Bach* Sinfonia No. 5, Wq.182
9b. *C.P.E. Bach* Sinfonia No. 3, Wq.183
10a. *Ives* 2
10b. *Sessions* 7
10c. *Schubert* 4
10d. *Moeran*


----------



## starry

Moeran should really get in, I think it's better than some of the romantic style symphonies that have gone in ahead of it.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Langgaard 1
-2 Alfven 2
-3 Haydn 83
-4 Farrenc 2
-5 Arnold 4
-6 Atterberg 1 
-7 Rimsky-Korsakov 2 "Antar"
-8 Balakirev 1 
-9 Svendsen 1
10 Martinu 3


----------



## Barking Spiderz

I second Art Rock viz Franz Schmidt on #3 and also plump for his other 3 esp #1
Other musts
Borodin #2 and #3 (do incomplete ones count?)
Rimsky #2


----------



## starry

What? Borodin 2 hasn't made the list??


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak 6
Henze 1
Schubert 4
Kraus cminor
Borodin 2
Abel 10/4
Schmidt 4
Sibelius 1
Schubert 6
Barber 1


----------



## SuperTonic

1. Barber 1
2. Vaughan Williams 6
3. Shostakovich 1
4. Borodin 2
5. Harris 3
6. Tubin 5
7. Chavez 2 'Sinfonia india'
8. Schittke 8
9. William Schuman 7
10. Schubert 6


----------



## dmg

1. Michael Haydn 29
2. Rautavaara 3
3. Iturriaga "Sinfonía Junín y Ayacucho: 1824"
4. Bax 6
5. Rautavaara 7
6. Dvořák 6
7. Borodin 2
8. Sibelius 1
9. Schubert 4
10. C.P.E. Bach Sinfonia 5 (Wq. 182/5, H. 661)


----------



## Weston

With a heavy heart that I make my last nominations.

1. Schubert - 4 
2. Berwald 2 
3. Kraus in C minor 
4. Martinu 3 
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - 2 
6. Sibelius 1 
7. Rachmaninoff 3 
8. Schubert - 6 
9. Spohr 2 
10. Vaughan-Williams - 6


----------



## emiellucifuge

Rach 3 is in!


----------



## Weston

Ah good! Revising my nominations then.

1. Schubert - 4
2. Berwald 2
3. Kraus in C minor
4. Martinu 3
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - 2
6. Sibelius 1
7. Schubert - 6
8. Spohr 2
9. Vaughan-Williams - 6
10. Mehul -1


----------



## Webernite

I can't say I was very impressed by those. I definitely wouldn't rate them above any of the Haydn symphonies I voted for. The Kraus begins and ends well - but the space in between! It gives an impression of aimlessness. That being said, his is obviously the best symphony of the three. The Spohr lacks the chromaticism which I normally associate with his works, and which is what makes them interesting. I don't know what to say about the Méhul.


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Results*

Prokofiev 7
Schubert 4
Kraus c minor
Rimsky Korsakov 2
Sibelius 1
Schubert 6
Dvorak 6
Borodin 2
Schmidt 4
Barber 1

Please rank your top 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak 6
Sibelius 1
Prokofiev 7
Schmidt 4
Schubert 6


----------



## Art Rock

Schmidt 4
Barber 1
Sibelius 1
Dvorak 6
Schubert 6


----------



## Webernite

1. Schubert No. 4 _Tragic_
2. Prokofiev No. 7
3. Dvorak No. 6
4. Schubert No. 6
5. Schmidt No. 4


----------



## starry

Can't say I've liked Schubert's 4th in the past. I think Stravinsky was mentioned earlier as saying it was his best symphony or something? I think he was just being intentionally provocative.


----------



## Webernite

starry said:


> Can't say I've liked Schubert's 4th in the past. I think Stravinsky was mentioned earlier as saying it was his best symphony or something? I think he was just being intentionally provocative.


I'm sure he knew that he was being provocative, but equally, I don't think he would have said it if he didn't think it was true.


----------



## dmg

1. Dvořák 6
2. Borodin 2
3. Sibelius 1
4. Schubert 4
5. Rimsky-Korsakov 2


----------



## starry

^
Not a bad top 3, but I think I would put Borodin at the top.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Rimsky Korsakov 2
-2 Borodin 2
-3 Prokofiev 7
-4 Sibelius 1
-5 Barber 1


----------



## Weston

1. Schubert 4
2. Kraus c minor
3. Rimsky Korsakov 2
4. Sibelius 1
5. Schubert 6

I almost unseated one of the Schuberts for Prokofiev 7, but found parts of the last movement not to my liking at the moment - a bit perky or something.


----------



## Air

Sibelius 1
Kraus c minor
Schubert 4
Dvorak 6
Prokofiev 7


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

1. Sibelius 1
2. Barber 1
3. Prokofiev 7
4. Dvorak 6
5. Schubert 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

*results*

1. Sibelius Symphony No. 1
2. Dvorak Symphony No. 6
3. Schubert Symphony No. 4
4. Prokofiev Symphony No. 7
5. Schubert Symphony No. 6
6. Barber Symphony No. 1
7. Rimsky-Korsakov Symphony No. 2
8. Schmidt Symphony No. 4
9. Kraus Symphony in C Minor
10. Borodin Symphony No. 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

So weve reached the end!

Id like to thank everyone who stuck with me till the end. :tiphat:

Im going to compile the final edition, Perhaps you could assist me in spotting any spelling mistakes (language purists?), nicknames omitted. Is everyone happy with the format of the list? Should more information be added, i.e. opus numbers?

If you wish you may list some other 'also-rans' and I will compile them in an unranked list of other recommended symphonies.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen Turangalila
45. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
45. Sibelius Symphony No. 4
46. Nielsen Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern Symphony
54. Schumann Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms Symphony No. 2
57. Franck Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honneger Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet Symphony in C
75. Janáček Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky Symphony in C
78. Mozart Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner Symphony No. 5
80. Bax Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald Symphony No. 3 'Singulière'
85. Berio Sinfonia
86. Copland Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev Symphony No. 2
90. Ives Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'
94. Roussel Symphony No. 3
95. Scriabin Symphony No. 4 'Le Poème De l'extase'
96. Rautavaara Symphony No. 8 'The Journey'
97. Suk Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
102. Brian Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'
103. Haydn Symphony No. 88
104. Schönberg Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
106. Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart Symphony No. 31 'Paris'
108. Schumann Symphony No. 1 'Spring
109. Hovhaness Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
110. Bantock Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius Symphony No. 3
113. Walton Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
120. Raff Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
121. Schnittke Symphony No. 1
122. Berlioz Romeo et Juliette
123. Haydn Symphony No. 82 'Un Ours'
124. Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony
125. Simpson Symphony No. 9
126. Berlioz Harold en Italie
127. Beach Gaelic Symphony
128. Rachmaninoff Symphony No. 3
129. Hanson Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'
130. Shostakovich Symphony No. 9
131. Haydn Symphony No. 101 'The Clock'
132. Lutoslawski Symphony No. 3
133. Bruckner Symphony No. 6
134. Szymanowski Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'
135. Bruckner Symphony No. 3
136. Popov Symphony No. 1
137. Bruckner Symphony No. 2
138. Taneyev Symphony No. 4
139. Mozart Symphony No. 28
140. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 3 'Polish'
141. Sibelius Symphony No. 1
142. Dvorak Symphony No. 6
143. Schubert Symphony No. 4 'Tragic'
144. Prokofiev Symphony No. 7
145. Schubert Symphony No. 6 'Little'
146. Barber Symphony No. 1 in One Movement
147. Rimsky-Korsakov Symphony No. 2 'Antar'
148. Schmidt Symphony No. 4
149. Kraus Symphony in C Minor
150. Borodin Symphony No. 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

YAAAAAY!

But now I have like 150 hours of more listening to do. :/


----------



## Webernite

In the end, it's not really a list that I agree with. But one has to make compromises.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Webernite said:


> In the end, it's not really a list that I agree with. But one has to make compromises.


Perhaps we could do some amendments.

E.g. I propose we move symphony X up 5 places.

If a 2/3 majority agree?


----------



## Art Rock

Every list is a compromise. Let's not tamper with it anymore.
Thanks for all your work!

Main one missing for me is Moeran's only symphony. I think a lot of people do not know it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yeah I dont think its a good idea either.


----------



## tdc

That is a nice looking list, and I'm going to use it as reference for symphonic works I still need to listen to. 

Good job guys!


----------



## science

Congratulations on a really interesting list! I'm going to use it...


----------



## jurianbai

great job. Now, if you (emiellu') want to do a simple statistic, for example: 
- by period (xx% baroq, xx%classical, xx% romantic etc.)


----------



## Weston

Hats off to emiellucifuge for doing all the hard work on this! :tiphat: I can't express how much I enjoyed it. I'm quite happy with the list as it stands -- I only regret the Shostakovich 5 made it so high, but I helped put it there. Now I think there are a lot of pieces more deserving of that spot. I too will be using this as a list of symphonies I need to get to know better.

I'll post the honorable mentions from my list by this weekend if anyone still wants them. I'd be interested in others' honorable mentions that didn't make the cut also.


----------



## jhar26

emiellucifuge said:


> Yeah I dont think its a good idea either.


Magnificent job, mate. Thanks.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Youre welcome all,

and Jhar, would you be able to sticky the final list?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I'm curious...I love Prokofiev's symphonies but I consider his 1st and 7th the weakest of the 7.
His 5th is glorious!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Traditional*

Beethoven's 9th in first place isn't a bit conventional?

Martin


----------



## Air

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm curious...I love Prokofiev's symphonies but I consider his 1st and 7th the weakest of the 7.
> His 5th is glorious!
> 
> Martin


Hey mate I agree! I love the 2nd, 3rd, 5th, and 6th the most. But Prokofiev has done quite well here, I've been quite pleased.

I'll do some stats when I get home. Time periods I think will be hard to classify so I think I'll divide them into objective 50 year increments instead (or something like that, unless there's a better suggestion).

Again, thank you Emiel and everyone else who participated! 

What recommended thread do you guys all suggest doing next? I'm thinking Piano Concertos...


----------



## Air

I can only see a few _minor_ corrections (nit-picking I realize, and I apologize in advance, but since I caught them I minus well let them out):


Honegger should be spelled with one n, two g's.
Vaughan William's Sinfonia Antarctica is spelled wrong (right now it's "Antartica" without the c).
Schönberg is fine, but American rendition "Schoenberg" is more common.
Messaien's "Turangalila" should probably be changed to "Turangalîla-Symphonie".
Change "Dvorak" to Dvořák in 6th symphony.
Don't completely agree that R-K's "Antar" is a symphony but this can't be changed now.
I'm not qualified to speak about how the Barber is named but "Symphony No. 1" seems questionable.
Maybe consistency in languages with nicknames (Le Poème De l'extase, Un Ours, etc. are in French, while others are translated to English.) And check nicknames to see if appropriate (Bruckner's... ahem... "Apocalyptic", etc.) Wow, but I'm being really nit-picky now 
Also, another nit-picky  matter of formatting - the top 30 have dashes while the rest do not. I'm not sure if this is on purpose?

But anyhow, besides these few negligible changes, the list looks perfect to me! A fine job, by all accounts. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Air said:


> [*]Vaughan William's Sinfonia Antarctica is spelled wrong (right now it's "Antartica" without the c).


That's the way Vaughan Williams spelled it. Most confusing to us English speakers, but correct.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinfonia_Antartica
http://www.allmusic.com/work/sympho...ith-narrator-ad-lib-sinfonia-antartica-c34844


----------



## Air

*Some Preliminary Statistics*

_Composers by Number of Symphonies (ties broken by averages):_

1. *Mozart* - 10 (4, 6, 28, 30, 39, 49, 78, 107, 117, 139)
2. *Mahler* - 9 (2, 15, 17, 18, 20, 33, 51, 81, 92)
3. *Beethoven* - 9 (1, 3, 7, 8, 12, 34, 55, 100, 114)
4. *Bruckner* - 8 (19, 25, 37, 62, 79, 133, 135, 137)
5. *Sibelius* - 7 (16, 31, 45, 61, 71, 112, 141)
6. *Shostakovich* - 7 (5, 23, 69, 87, 101, 111, 130)
7. *Haydn* - 7 (32, 38, 40, 67, 103, 123, 131)
8. *Prokofiev* - 6 (22, 42, 52, 63, 89, 144)
9. *Schubert* - 5 (9, 14, 50, 143, 145)
10. *Tchaikovsky* - 5 (13, 41, 66, 124, 140)
11. *Brahms* - 4 (10, 27, 35, 56)
12. *Dvorak* - 4 (11, 36, 48, 142)
13. *Vaughan Williams* - 4 (45, 76, 98, 106)
14. *Nielsen* - 3 (26, 46, 93)
15. *Mendelssohn* - 3 (24, 58, 119)
16. *Schumann* - 3 (54, 83, 108)
17. *Berlioz* - 3 (21, 122, 126)
18. *Stravinsky* - 3 (77, 91, 116)
19. *Rachmaninoff* - 2 (29, 128)
20. *Schoenberg* - 2 (82, 104)
21. *Elgar* - 2 (73, 115)
22. *Ives *- 2 (90, 105)

I will not be brash enough to call this "TC's top 22 recommended symphonists". 

_The following composers made all their completed symphonies on to the list (taking in account only those that made two or more)._

Mahler (9 for 9) What up with _Das Lied_ though?
Beethoven (9 for 9)
Sibelius (7 for 7)
Brahms (4 for 4)
Schoenberg (2 for 2)
Elgar (2 for 2)

_Representation by Decade_

...
1770's - 4 (all Mozart)
1780's - 9
1790's - 6

1800's - 5 (all Beethoven)
1810's - 5
1820's - 3
1830's - 5 
1840's - 4
1850's - 3
1860's - 2 (low)
1870's - 9
1880's - 13 (Romantic central )
1890's - 8

*1900's - 14* (thank you very much, Gustav Mahler)
1910's - 12
20's - 11
30's - 13
40's - 11 (going strong)
50's - 6
60's - 1 (the "drop"... kudos for representing, Mr. Berio)
70's - 2
80's - 2
90's - 2 (not bad, I must say)

Century XXI - hmm... :devil:

_The first symphony represented is Mozart's 25th, written in 1773. The last symphony represented is Rautavaara's 8th, written in 1999._

And that's all I've got for now. If I had more time, or had taken an advanced level statistics course in high school/college, you might have had some cool graphs to look at and stuff. But hope you enjoy it regardless. 



Weston said:


> That's the way Vaughan Williams spelled it. Most confusing to us English speakers, but correct.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinfonia_Antartica
> http://www.allmusic.com/work/sympho...ith-narrator-ad-lib-sinfonia-antartica-c34844


I stand corrected, thanks Weston. But that is some fancy Italian (I presume) from Mr. _Raif_!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston said:


> That's the way Vaughan Williams spelled it. Most confusing to us English speakers, but correct.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinfonia_Antartica
> http://www.allmusic.com/work/sympho...ith-narrator-ad-lib-sinfonia-antartica-c34844


Yeah thats the 'English' way of spelling it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn - Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler - Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven - Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms - Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák - Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart - Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen - Turangalîla-Symphonie
45. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
46. Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
47. Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák - Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart - Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert - Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern - Symphony
54. Schumann - Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven - Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms - Symphony No. 2
57. Franck - Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière - Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius - Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů - Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn - Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt - Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki - Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius - Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar - Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet - Symphony in C
75. Janáček - Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky - Symphony in C
78. Mozart - Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner - Symphony No. 5
80. Bax - Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler - Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann - Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald - Symphony No. 3 'Singulière'
85. Berio - Sinfonia
86. Copland - Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén - Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2
90. Ives - Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky - Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler - Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'
94. Roussel - Symphony No. 3
95. Scriabin - Symphony No. 4 'The Poem of Ecstasy'
96. Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8 'The Journey'
97. Suk - Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki - Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven - Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8
102. Brian - Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'
103. Haydn - Symphony No. 88
104. Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives - Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
106. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart - Symphony No. 31 'Paris'
108. Schumann - Symphony No. 1 'Spring
109. Hovhaness - Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
110. Bantock - Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius - Symphony No. 3
113. Walton - Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven - Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar - Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart - Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov - Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
120. Raff - Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
121. Schnittke - Symphony No. 1
122. Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette
123. Haydn - Symphony No. 82 'A Bear'
124. Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony
125. Simpson - Symphony No. 9
126. Berlioz - Harold en Italie
127. Beach - Gaelic Symphony
128. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 3
129. Hanson - Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'
130. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 9
131. Haydn - Symphony No. 101 'The Clock'
132. Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3
133. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6
134. Szymanowski - Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'
135. Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
136. Popov - Symphony No. 1
137. Bruckner - Symphony No. 2
138. Taneyev - Symphony No. 4
139. Mozart - Symphony No. 28
140. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 'Polish'
141. Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
142. Dvořák - Symphony No. 6
143. Schubert - Symphony No. 4 'Tragic'
144. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 7
145. Schubert - Symphony No. 6 'Little'
146. Barber - Symphony in One Movement
147. Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 'Antar'
148. Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
149. Kraus - Symphony in C Minor
150. Borodin - Symphony No. 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ok so its now Barber - Symphony in One Movement,

Vaughan Williams is still Antartica

Dvorak updated to Dvořák

Honegger corrected

Turnagalila corrected

Ill go through and edit the language consistency, however youre gonna have to advise me very specifically on Bruckner nicknames as I know next to nothing about them.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Air said:


> *Some Preliminary Statistics*
> 
> _Composers by Number of Symphonies (ties broken by averages):_
> 
> 1. *Mozart* - 10 (4, 6, 28, 30, 39, 49, 78, 107, 117, 139)
> 2. *Mahler* - 9 (2, 15, 17, 18, 20, 33, 51, 81, 92)
> 3. *Beethoven* - 9 (1, 3, 7, 8, 12, 34, 55, 100, 114)
> 4. *Bruckner* - 8 (19, 25, 37, 62, 79, 133, 135, 137)
> 5. *Sibelius* - 7 (16, 31, 45, 61, 71, 112, 141)
> 6. *Shostakovich* - 7 (5, 23, 69, 87, 101, 111, 130)
> 7. *Haydn* - 7 (32, 38, 40, 67, 103, 123, 131)
> 8. *Prokofiev* - 6 (22, 42, 52, 63, 89, 144)
> 9. *Schubert* - 5 (9, 14, 50, 143, 145)
> 10. *Tchaikovsky* - 5 (13, 41, 66, 124, 140)
> 11. *Brahms* - 4 (10, 27, 35, 56)
> 12. *Dvorak* - 4 (11, 36, 48, 142)
> 13. *Vaughan Williams* - 4 (45, 76, 98, 106)
> 14. *Nielsen* - 3 (26, 46, 93)
> 15. *Mendelssohn* - 3 (24, 58, 119)
> 16. *Schumann* - 3 (54, 83, 108)
> 17. *Berlioz* - 3 (21, 122, 126)
> 18. *Stravinsky* - 3 (77, 91, 116)
> 19. *Rachmaninoff* - 2 (29, 128)
> 20. *Schoenberg* - 2 (82, 104)
> 21. *Elgar* - 2 (73, 115)
> 22. *Ives *- 2 (90, 105)
> 
> I will not be brash enough to call this "TC's top 22 recommended symphonists".
> 
> _The following composers made all their completed symphonies on to the list (taking in account only those that made two or more)._
> 
> Mahler (9 for 9) What up with _Das Lied_ though?
> Beethoven (9 for 9)
> Sibelius (7 for 7)
> Brahms (4 for 4)
> Schoenberg (2 for 2)
> Elgar (2 for 2)
> 
> _Representation by Decade_
> 
> ...
> 1770's - 4 (all Mozart)
> 1780's - 9
> 1790's - 6
> 
> 1800's - 5 (all Beethoven)
> 1810's - 5
> 1820's - 3
> 1830's - 5
> 1840's - 4
> 1850's - 3
> 1860's - 2 (low)
> 1870's - 9
> 1880's - 13 (Romantic central )
> 1890's - 8
> 
> *1900's - 14* (thank you very much, Gustav Mahler)
> 1910's - 12
> 20's - 11
> 30's - 13
> 40's - 11 (going strong)
> 50's - 6
> 60's - 1 (the "drop"... kudos for representing, Mr. Berio)
> 70's - 2
> 80's - 2
> 90's - 2 (not bad, I must say)
> 
> Century XXI - hmm... :devil:
> 
> _The first symphony represented is Mozart's 25th, written in 1773. The last symphony represented is Rautavaara's 8th, written in 1999._
> 
> And that's all I've got for now. If I had more time, or had taken an advanced level statistics course in high school/college, you might have had some cool graphs to look at and stuff. But hope you enjoy it regardless.
> 
> I stand corrected, thanks Weston. But that is some fancy Italian (I presume) from Mr. _Raif_!


Wow thanks a lot for this Air, I might graph some of this data and post.

Any statisticians out there know some method by which we could objectively rank the symphonists using this 150 list?


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## emiellucifuge

Ok so here are some other 'also rans' I would recommend

*Enescu 3
Henze 1
Dvorak 4
Fibich 3*
Kalinnikov 1
Shostakovich 14
Shostakovich 15
Liszt Dante Symphony
Dvorak 5
Khachaturian 2 
CPE Bach Symphony in E-flat Major
Balada Steel Symphony
Harris 3
Bliss Colour Symphony
Britten Simple Symphony
Britten Sinfonia da Requiem
Chausson Symphony in B-flat
d'Indy Symphonie sur un Chant Montagnard
Karlowicz Rebirth Symphony
Lyapunov 1
Milhaud 11
Paderewski B-minor
Pettersson 8
Scriabin 3
Sessions 7
Shchedrin 2
Tabakov 3
Tcherepnin 1

If others join me in this then I will compile them, if not then just forget this post!


----------



## Webernite

Richard Strauss No. 2
Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
Haydn No. 102
Haydn No. 44
Haydn No. 95
Haydn No. 97


----------



## starry

I agree on Dvorak and Harris 3, maybe some others on that (I would need to check). Certainly Haydn 97. There's plenty of other Haydn ones, I would probably put 49 ahead of 44.


----------



## Weston

My "also rans." These are the ones rated 3 and 4 stars in the list I compiled to speed up the nominating process. Now in alphabetical order.

Arnold, Malcolm - Symphonies 5 and 6
Asia, Daniel - 3
Bantock - Celtic
Berwald - Symphonies 1, 2, 3, and 4
Borodin - 3
Britten - Simple Symphony
Bruckner Symphonies 0 and 1
Diamond, David - 2
Englund - Symphonies 2 and 4
Gardner, John - 1 
Kraus - Symphony in Eb
Kraus - Symphony in C minor
Lilburn, Douglas - Symphonies 1, 2 and 3
Martinu - Symphonies 3 and 4
Mehul - Symphonies 1 and 2
Nielsen - 2
Raff-6
Reinecke, Carl - Symphonies 2 and 3
Respighi - Sinfonia Drammatica
Rimsky-Korsakov - 3
Roussel - 2
Rubinstein - Symphonies 2, 4, and 6
Schubert - Symphonies 3 and 4
Shostakovich - 15
Spohr - Symphonies 2 and 9
Stanford - 1 
Stenhammer - 2
Tournemire - 3
Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 3 and 6
Walton - 2

d'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Aire was on my list too, but I disqualified it as it feels more like a concerto to me. Maybe that was too harsh.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Another Statistic - the greatest symphonists as derived from this thread. Attributing one point to a symphony placed at 150 and 150 points for a symphony ranked No. 1.
I realise that quantity also has probably too much of an effect.

1. Mahler
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bruckner
5. Sibelius
6. Shostakovich
7. Haydn
8. Prokofiev
9. Brahms
10. Schubert
11. Tchaikovsky
12. Dvorak
13. Nielsen
14. Vaughan Williams
15. Mendelssohn
16. Schumann
17. Berlioz
18. Stravinsky
19. Rachmaninov
20. Ives

Only including composers with more than 2 symphonies.


----------



## Rob

This is great! I have listened mostly to film music so far, but this will get me motivated to check out the classical repertoire, finally! (Well, the symphonies, at least...)

I think lists like this one should be compiled in every orchestral "genre", because it's a perfect reference and source of inspiration for beginners like myself.


----------



## Weston

Rob said:


> I think lists like this one should be compiled in every orchestral "genre", because it's a perfect reference and source of inspiration for beginners like myself.


Be careful. Don't encourage us!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im just going to stick these important bits on the end

*Other Recommended Symphonies* (for if these aren't enough )
Symphonies in *bold* received multiple votes during the nomination process

*Moeran Symphony*
Arnold 5 
Arnold 6
Daniel Asia 3
Bantock Celtic Symphony
Berwald 1
*Berwald 2*
Berwald 4
Borodin 3
Britten Simple Symphony
Bruckner 0
Bruckner 1
Diamond 2
*Englund 2*
Englund 4
Gardner 1
*Kraus Symphony in Eb*
Lilburn 1
Lilburn 2
Lilburn 3
Martinu 3
*Martinu 4*
Mehul 1
Mehul 2
Nielsen 2
*Raff 6
Reinecke 2*
Reinecke 3
Respighi Sinfonia Drammatica
Rimsky-Korsakov 3
Roussel 2
Rubinstein 2
Rubinstein 4
Rubinstein 6
Schubert 3 
*Spohr 2*
Spohr 9
Stanford 1
Stenhammer 2
Tournemire 3
Vaughan Williams 3
*Vaughan Williams 6*
Walton 2
*Enescu 3
Henze 1*
Dvorak 4
Fibich 3
Kalinnikov 1
Shostakovich 14
Shostakovich 15
Liszt Dante Symphony
Dvorak 5
Khachaturian 2
CPE Bach Symphony in E-flat Major
Balada Steel Symphony
*Harris 3*
Bliss Colour Symphony
Britten Sinfonia da Requiem
*Chausson Symphony in B-flat*
d'Indy Symphonie sur un Chant Montagnard
Karlowicz Rebirth Symphony
Lyapunov 1
Milhaud 11
Paderewski B-minor
*Pettersson 8
Scriabin 3
Sessions 7*
Shchedrin 2
Tabakov 3
Tcherepnin 1

And of course we have the wonderful statistics compiled by Air and also in the form of a graph.

EDIT: would it be possible to get this and the other statistics into the sticky for future reference? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## starry

Also mentioned at least once - 

Arriaga
Haydn 49
Myaskovsky 21
Haydn 48


----------



## tdc

Crazy how the data on that chart just plummets after about 1935...it makes me wonder if this a problem more with composers or listeners, or if the symphony was just stretched to its creative limitations.


----------



## Air

tdc said:


> Crazy how the data on that chart just *plummets after about 1935*...it makes me wonder if this a problem more with composers or listeners, or if the symphony was just stretched to its creative limitations.


Correction: after 1957. Which is not all that bad. Plus I'm pretty proud that we managed to get two symphonies each from the 70's, 80's, and 90's, which I must brag, is an improvement even on Digital Dream Door's already excellent list: http://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-symp.html.


----------



## jhar26

emiellucifuge said:


> EDIT: would it be possible to get this and the other statistics into the sticky for future reference?
> Thanks a lot


I will as soon as you've settled on a definitive list.


----------



## starry

tdc said:


> Crazy how the data on that chart just plummets after about 1935...it makes me wonder if this a problem more with composers or listeners, or if the symphony was just stretched to its creative limitations.


with listeners


----------



## emiellucifuge

Probably listeners as there are still many good symphonies from the 20th century, which is underrepresented proportionally IMO.
Though it is true, the symphony has fallen out of favour


----------



## emiellucifuge

Okay then well add these:

Arriaga
Haydn 49
Myaskovsky 21
Haydn 48
Braga Santos (Art Rock?)


----------



## mgj15

Thanks to all who posted. As technically a "noob", this list (and thread) will be a good reference point when looking for new Symphonies to try beyond the usual suspects.

I'm hoping it can spark a similar TC Recommended List for other orchestral works; Symphonic/Tone Poems seems like it could burst, but it certainly hasn't gathered the excitement this topic has yet.

Thanks again!


----------



## Art Rock

The one thing I regret about the list is that it contains too many by the same composers (Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Mahler), whilst several great but less well known symphonists failed to make an appearance at all, such as Aho, Alwyn, Arnold, Braga Santos, Diamond, Freitas Branco, Harty, Holmboe, Lilburn, Norgard, Piston, Rouse, Salinen, Schuman, Stanford, Tubin - to name but a few. And of course the only symphony by Moeran - its omission really hurts.

I'm all for a Symphonic/Tone Poems follow-up, but suggest that we discuss beforehand which compositions qualify.


----------



## jhar26

I would support Farrenc's symphony No.2 and Alfven's No.2 for inclusion on the list of further recommendations. Louise Farrenc's no.2 is in my opinion (even) better than the Amy Beach symphony even though the latter is the only one by a female composer that made the top 150. Alfven's no.2 is at least as great as his no.4 which made the top 150.


----------



## Weston

mgj15 said:


> I'm hoping it can spark a similar TC Recommended List for other orchestral works; Symphonic/Tone Poems seems like it could burst, but it certainly hasn't gathered the excitement this topic has yet.


Is there one already? I must have missed it. I don't have a strong an opinion on tone poems. I know what I enjoy, but as the form is wide open I wouldn't know even how to judge them. I would certainly read it with interest though.


----------



## Kopachris

Saw the final list. It looks very well-made and while there are a few symphonies that I would personally place higher than others, it is still a very good list. Nice job!


----------



## Meaghan

jhar26 said:


> I would support Farrenc's symphony No.2 and Alfven's No.2 for inclusion on the list of further recommendations. Louise Farrenc's no.2 is in my opinion (even) better than the Amy Beach symphony even though the latter is the only one by a female composer that made the top 150. Alfven's no.2 is at least as great as his no.4 which made the top 150.


I don't know Farrenc's 2nd symphony, but I heard her 3rd symphony for the first time a couple weeks ago and felt kind of cheated that I had never even heard of Farrenc until college. It is a wonderful work by a very talented and (infuriatingly) mostly forgotten composer.


----------



## mgj15

Weston said:


> Is there one already? I must have missed it. I don't have a strong an opinion on tone poems. I know what I enjoy, but as the form is wide open I wouldn't know even how to judge them. I would certainly read it with interest though.


On the main page of this subforum is a "Greatest tone poems" thread with link to a top 50. From there it became a debate of some entries even being tone poems or not, who was left off; all typical discussion about lists no matter where you are on the Internet. But I was just using that as an example, since the discussion seemed to have already begun. Any 'recommended list' of orchestral works that aren't symphonies would be great.


----------



## tdc

starry said:


> with listeners


I was thinking about this today, and I think a strong argument could be made that the 'problem' if one could call it that, is a mixture of all 3 things. But for the record what post 1957 symphonies would you say rank up there with the other higher ones listed?


----------



## jhar26

Meaghan said:


> I don't know Farrenc's 2nd symphony, but I heard her 3rd symphony for the first time a couple weeks ago and felt kind of cheated that I had never even heard of Farrenc until college. It is a wonderful work by a very talented and (infuriatingly) mostly forgotten composer.


Yes, and check out her chamber music as well. Her sextet op.40 for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon is just wonderful. The piano trios are also very good.


----------



## emiellucifuge

*Other Recommended Symphonies*
Symphonies in *bold* received multiple votes during the nomination process

Piston 2
*(William) Schuman 7*
Stanford - unspecified
*Tubin 5*
Holmboe 8
Lilburn - unspecified
Rouse - unspecified
Salinen - unspecified
Harty 'Irish'
Aho - any
Freitas Branco - any
*Norgard 3*
*Moeran Symphony*
Arnold 5 
Arnold 6
Daniel Asia 3
Bantock Celtic Symphony
Berwald 1
*Berwald 2*
Berwald 4
Borodin 3
Britten Simple Symphony
Bruckner 0
Bruckner 1
Diamond 2
*Englund 2*
Englund 4
Gardner 1
*Kraus Symphony in Eb*
Lilburn 1
Lilburn 2
Lilburn 3
Martinu 3
*Martinu 4*
Mehul 1
Mehul 2
Nielsen 2
*Raff 6
Reinecke 2*
Reinecke 3
Respighi Sinfonia Drammatica
Rimsky-Korsakov 3
Roussel 2
Rubinstein 2
Rubinstein 4
Rubinstein 6
Schubert 3 
*Spohr 2*
Spohr 9
Stanford 1
Stenhammer 2
Tournemire 3
Vaughan Williams 3
*Vaughan Williams 6*
Walton 2
*Enescu 3
Henze 1*
Dvorak 4
*Fibich 3*
Kalinnikov 1
Shostakovich 14
Shostakovich 15
Liszt Dante Symphony
Dvorak 5
Khachaturian 2
CPE Bach Symphony in E-flat Major
Balada Steel Symphony
*Harris 3*
Bliss Colour Symphony
Britten Sinfonia da Requiem
*Chausson Symphony in B-flat*
d'Indy Symphonie sur un Chant Montagnard
Karlowicz Rebirth Symphony
Lyapunov 1
Milhaud 11
Paderewski B-minor
*Pettersson 8
Scriabin 3
Sessions 7*
Shchedrin 2
Tabakov 3
Tcherepnin 1
Arriaga - unspecified
Haydn 49
Myaskovsky 21
Haydn 48
Braga Santos - unspecified
Richard Strauss No. 2
Haydn No. 92 _Oxford_
Haydn No. 94 _Miracle_
Haydn No. 102
Haydn No. 44
Haydn No. 95
Haydn No. 97
Myaskovsky 21

Also you can check out any other symphonies by the composers listed.
-------------------------------------

The greatest symphonists as derived from this thread

1. Mahler
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bruckner
5. Sibelius
6. Shostakovich
7. Haydn
8. Prokofiev
9. Brahms
10. Schubert
11. Tchaikovsky
12. Dvorak
13. Nielsen
14. Vaughan Williams
15. Mendelssohn
16. Schumann
17. Berlioz
18. Stravinsky
19. Rachmaninov
20. Ives

Only including composers with more than 2 symphonies.









Data compiled by AIR

Thats all for now Jhar :tiphat:


----------



## Air

Just curious: are you guys more up for *TONE POEMS* or *PIANO CONCERTI* as our next TC Recommended thread? Or something else?

Also, how far should the lists for these categories go (...50, 100, etc.)?


----------



## Webernite

Piano Concerti. I think a list of tone poems would end up being too arbitrary and swayed by personal preferences.


----------



## SuperTonic

Personally, I'd like to see a top 100 for chamber music. Just because this is an area I'm exploring right now. I would probably only be able to participate beyond the first few rounds, but it would be informative.


----------



## mgj15

Webernite said:


> Piano Concerti. I think a list of tone poems would end up being too arbitrary and swayed by personal preferences.


Forgive me, but aren't all of these lists driven by collecting everyone's personal preferences and combining them? Why would a list of concerti be any more or less arbitrary?


----------



## Webernite

mgj15 said:


> Forgive me, but aren't all of these lists driven by collecting everyone's personal preferences and combining them? Why would a list of concerti be any more or less arbitrary?


Not really. I voted for Beethoven's Ninth because I think it's important that everyone should hear it, not because it's one of my favorite symphonies. Of course, as the list grew, people put forward obscure, personal choices. But the first fifty or sixty symphonies on the list are pretty standard "great works." I can't think of a comparable number of such works in the tone poem genre; but I can think of a comparable number of great concerti.


----------



## Air

Another concern of mine is that the concept of a "tone poem" can be interpreted quite loosely and we may feel the need (and leniency) to stretch these boundaries a bit every now or then. Every list of tone poems will be a little bit different depending on who you let in and who you don't. And as Rimsky-Korsakov's 'Antar' made the symphonies list, I can only imagine how many will slip in like this after Sibelius and Strauss are fully exhausted.

Piano Concertos I endorse - it's a well-defined genre that has a good number to exhaust before it reaches the saturation level. Of course, we could expand it to include all piano and orchestra works - though honestly it wouldn't hurt me too much to see Falla's _Noches en los Jardines de Espana_ or Villa-Lobos's _Momoprecoce_ give way.


----------



## mgj15

For the record, I'm not arguing against Concerti. And while I see Webernite's point a little more clearly with his response, I still think personal preference bias is going to enter the picture no matter what form of music is being debated.

Those top 50 or 60 that are "great works" are widely known as great works based on years of people's opinions of them.

Perhaps Concerti is the next logical list anyway, as it's more defined. Bottom line is, I'm going to be thankful for whatever the group puts together because it only benefits noobs like me!


However, maybe somewhere down the line, a top list of recommended orchestral works (maybe a combination of ballet, overture, tone poem, dances and hard-to-categorize works) can be hashed out.


----------



## Air

Hello everyone!

I've begun the The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti thread which is a continuation of the project that has taken place here. I know many of you enjoy piano concerti and the likes and I heartily invite you all to participate in the new thread.

If you're sad that this thread is over... it isn't over. The fun will continue!


----------



## alojsy

Lutoslawski-Symphony No 3


----------



## alojsy

Lutoslawski-Symphony No 4


----------



## alojsy

Lutoslawski-Symphony No 2


----------



## alojsy

Per Norgard - Symphony No 4


----------



## alojsy

Sumera Lepo Symphony No 5


----------



## dmg

What exactly are you doing?


----------



## FrankieP

Nice to see so much Mahler in the list, much as I disagree with their ordering!


----------



## Doctuses

This should be done again.


----------



## Don Fatale

Doctuses said:


> This should be done again.


Yes. And more to the point, each poll should be rerun, not randomly but scheduled, every five years for example.

Tastes change, and it would be interesting to see those changes.


----------

